# New here looking for some buddies ttc #4



## Mommatoboys

Hi there, I'm 27 the husband is 40 and he has 1 boy and then we have 3 boys together. I have had two m/c's and we are ttc and hoping for a girl this time:). I thought I was pregnant but af showed up today 4 days late:(. So we will be trying again next month and would like some buddies to share with:).


----------



## Mommatoboys

Anyone?


----------



## TwinMommy6

Hi, I will be your buddy!!

I am trying to conceive #3. I am 32 and my DH and I have 6 yr old twin boys. I thought I was preggo this month my AF was nearly a week and a half late. We had not been trying, then my dumb AF showed up :wacko:

So we are going to start trying now!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Mommatoboys

Awesome! So glad to have someone else that also has twins:). My cycle is a little off this month I usually don't ovulate until cd 16 or 17 but I got positive opk's yesterday on cd 13 along with temp drop and negative opk's today. Dh and I got in the bd on the 5th and 7th so I'm hoping that was good enough! We shall see:). Good luck to you! Hope you get your bfp soon!


----------



## TwinMommy6

I didn't realize you had twins too! That is awesome :) I have never tried to get pregnant before my twins were a "surprise" lol. So I am pretty new to this :s Sounds like your timing could be good this month. Hope you get your BFP :)


----------



## Mommatoboys

We tried for my first son but the twins were accidents lol. I'm not sure if I have ovulated though because my temp has not gone up any. So I think my opk was wrong. The same thing happened last month so I will not be buying that brand again I just think they are to sensitive.


----------



## TwinMommy6

So how are you feeling? When do you plan on testing this month?


----------



## Mommatoboys

I am so confused and disappointed. I don't think I have even ovulated yet because my temps are still low. I'm afraid it's not going to happen this month since dh and I haven't been able to bd for a few days and don't know when we will get to since we are going to va and visiting family. So mad at my body for playing tricks on me lol. So how are you doing this cycle?


----------



## TwinMommy6

awe....I feel your frustration. We have been trying to bd every other day and I think ovulation is this week or next but since my cycle is so messed up I have no idea when. It really sucks when it just consumes your mind..I don't know if that's happening to you but it is me. Sending positive baby dust your way!!!!! :) :)


----------



## Mommatoboys

Yes I feel the same way as you! Working so hard to try and make a baby is really taking the fun out it and adding stress. It feels way more like a job lol. If I didn't want to space the kids birthdays out then I wouldn't be trying so hard to get pregnant this month and no later then next but I would like to have a baby in between the other kids birthdays. My stepsons and oldest is in jan and the twins in aug so having a may baby would be perfect:). Are you charting your temps or doing opk's?


----------



## TwinMommy6

No I am not doing any of that stuff this month, since it's our first month trying I thought I would just see if I could do it myself lol. But I am constantly counting day and looking at the calendar haha....I wil def do temps and opk's next month if I fail this month. Like you I would love to have the twins bday spaced out from the new baby. The boys bdays are Dec. 31, so a may/june babe would be perfect :)


----------



## Mommatoboys

If you can get pregnant without tempting that would be great! I myself hate tempting! I stress about every little temp change and then when my dh is off work I end up waking him up taking my temp so ill be glad not to do it anymore. I'm not even tempting this weekend because we're at families and they don't not were ttc. Best of luck to you. Hope this is your month!


----------



## TwinMommy6

Thanks....I hope it's yours too! I have a good feeling about September :)


----------



## Mommatoboys

Thank you I really hope so. I pretty sure I ovulated on the 12th. Had a temp drop and then spike and it was still high this morning. We bd'd the 11th so I'm hoping that was good enough. I should be 4dpo so af should be due around the 28/29th. I don't know if I want to test around 12dpo or just wait till day af is due. It's so hard to wait but I don't want to be crushed by a BFN. I do want to find out if I am as soon as I can though since I have to use progesterone to maintain a pregnancy so I may go ahead and test at 12dpo. Just going to try and not stress till then lol.


----------



## TwinMommy6

The waiting game is no fun, I wish I could fast forward time lol. So where are you from? I am in London, Ontario.


----------



## Mommatoboys

It sucks so bad! Lol I just bought 2 tests but going to try and not test for a few days. I'm at 6dpo now so I may go ahead and test at 10dpo. I live in wilmington, Ohio. Been in Ohio my whole life and would love to get the heck out of here lol.


----------



## TwinMommy6

I feel the same about London, I wish we could just move somewhere with beautiful scenery and exciting!! lol
I didn't know you could test 10dpo, I am currently 4dpo I THINK...like I said I didn't use the ov test but based on days and went by some other signs I am hoping I was right. I will def test at 10 dpo then :) 
OMG 4 more days for you!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mommatoboys

Yes I would love to live somewhere where the weather is always nice, it's peaceful and beautiful. I know a lot of women have gotten faint bfp's on 10dpo if the test is sensitive enough and if the egg implanted around day 6. I bought really sensitive tests but I have always waited till after af was due with all my other pregnancies to test. I guess I will just test and if its bfn then I will test again in 2-3 days. I said I wasn't going to stress but with each passing day I'm stressing more! I just want to know one way or the other so I can move on lol.


----------



## TwinMommy6

What kind of test did you buy?


----------



## Mommatoboys

I just got the 88 cent ones from Walmart called first signal. They are suppose to pick up levels at 25. I noticed some spotting when I went to the bathroom this so I'm hoping that its implation bleeding!


----------



## Mommatoboys

My dh's birthday is Sunday and it would be so awesome to tell him I'm pregnant:)


----------



## TwinMommy6

OMG I hope you can tell him that for his bday, that would be the best gift!!!!!!

I can't believe u can even buy a test for 88 cents, our first response or clear blue are the ones I would get and the cheapest is 15 dollars I am too cheap to test to early and spend that hahah. No name is 11.99, thats what I got last time lol


----------



## Mommatoboys

I know that would be so great!:) Wow that is really expensive for a test. I mean the clearblue and first response here isn't cheap either but I don't buy those since I'm kinda a pee stick addict and would be broke lol. eBay has some super cheap test strips. I used those last cycle.


----------



## TwinMommy6

So today I went to the dollar store and found a test there for 1.25 lol, I will def use those if this is gong to be ongoing for me otherwise I would be poor!! So are u testing this weekend????


:test:


----------



## Mommatoboys

There you go that's what I would do. I used the dollar store brand when I found out I was pregnant with the twins. I tested this morning at 9dpo even though I knew I shouldn't have and it was a big fat bfn:(. I have one more test that I will use in the morning just because its dh's birthday and I would love to surprise him with a bfp! Not really feeling very hopeful this cycle. I am having some symptoms but could just be from upcoming af. When do you plan on testing?


----------



## Mommatoboys

Another bfn this morning:(. I just don't think it's going to happen this month. I'm not going to test again till af is due which is the 27/28th. It's just to depressing seeing bfn's every time.


----------



## TwinMommy6

Awe I'm sorry to hear :( I used my cheap test knowing it was too early but my cycle was so messed up I have no idea if I was correct on my timing I also got a BFN!!!! Maybe we both tested too early :) either way the wait stinks the bfn's stink. Ugh I'm frustrated too. I'm gonna wait until the 30th I think af better not show up. Lol


----------



## Mommatoboys

Sorry about your bfn too:(. I hope your right and we both just tested too early. I'm not going to buy another test until the 26th so I won't be tempted unless of course my symptoms intensifies. I guess I thought it would take so long since it happened right away before. If it doesn't happen this or next cycle we may stop ttc until next year.


----------



## Mommatoboys

I think I'm going to test again tonight or in the morning. Boobs have been getting more sore and tender each day and they are really never this bothersome before af. I also have been having mild to moderate af like cramps and lower back ache which isn't really typical either. I know every cycle is different but I'm hoping that its going to result in a bfp.


----------



## TwinMommy6

YAY!!!!! Well good luck with your test I hope you get your :bfp:

That sure sounds like some good symptoms:happydance:


----------



## TwinMommy6

I am trying to wait to test so I won't be discouraged if it's a bfn...I have been having the really tender breasts as well, horrible headaches (which I never get headaches at all) I had some pretty bad cramping for two days but it's gone now, and I pee like it's my job constantly. I have no idea if af was due today or on the 30th. I did an ovulation calculator and it averaged out my last 3 cycles I generally always get af on or about the 23 24th of each month, but last month it was the 31st. I HATE WAITING lol


----------



## Mommatoboys

The waiting is the worse! Even harder when your not sure about your ovulation so you you don't really know when af is due. Sounds like we have the same symptoms. I wouldn't call mine headaches though, they are more like sharp pains on my right temple that come and go. I don't really think I'm going to the bathroom more then usual. I already go all the time since I drink a ton of water. Trying not to drink so much today so my urine won't to diluted when I test. I wanna go test right now but I'm do scared of a BFN. If I wait to test until morning though I won't be able to sleep lol.


----------



## Mommatoboys

Well got BFN's at 13 and 14dpo so I think I am out this month:(


----------



## TwinMommy6

I am so sorry to hear that :(


----------



## Mommatoboys

Thank you. Hope you have better luck then me:). I'm going to test again in the morning and then I'm done till af is late.


----------



## Mommatoboys

So I told myself last night that if my temp went down any I wouldn't test. Well it was up .3 so I got excited and took my last test and it was BFN ugh!!! Of I think I see a very faint line but I know it's just in my head. I just don't know what to think bb's are even more tender today. I wish af would just show up and stop teasing me.


----------



## TwinMommy6

I am sorry this ttc can be so damn discouraging :( I haven't tested yet...I think it's to early for me to find out. I am going to wait until Monday, even thought I am going CRAZY!!!!


----------



## Mommatoboys

Yea it's making me stress so bad which is probably making this process take longer. Good for you for waiting! Wish I would have but just don't have the patience. My dh gets so made at me for not waiting so i haven't told him I've been testing lol.


----------



## TwinMommy6

Well af made her nasty appearance in the middle of the night :( that sucks!!!

How about you have you tested again??? Hope the witch doesn't show up for you too!!!


----------



## Mommatoboys

Aww I'm so sorry that sucks! So far no af yet. I haven't tested since yesterday morning. If I don't start in a lol while a may go buy a frer test to take in the morning because the way my bb's are feeling kinda concerns me if I'm not pregnant. I had a small lump show up this morning and I want to make its not something serious if it isn't related to pregnancy.


----------



## Mommatoboys

Well bfn on frer this morning but that's what I expected since my temp has started to drop and I can feel af is on her nasty way:(. Better luck to both of us next month!


----------



## TwinMommy6

So I am thinking of going more high tech this month! Any suggestions? I do not really know much about temp'ing. I am going to read up on that. Maybe start with that. My stupid cycle is so out of whack...31-38-28 average is 32 so I guess I will just go with that! Booooo
It says my bd'ing week is Oct 11-16, but who know why my irregularity.


----------



## TwinMommy6

P.S.....OCTOBER is our month :) :)


----------



## Mommatoboys

TwinMommy6 said:


> So I am thinking of going more high tech this month! Any suggestions? I do not really know much about temp'ing. I am going to read up on that. Maybe start with that. My stupid cycle is so out of whack...31-38-28 average is 32 so I guess I will just go with that! Booooo
> It says my bd'ing week is Oct 11-16, but who know why my irregularity.

I'm with you. My cycles have been messed since going of birth control. I'm on cd 36 today and still no af. I would get a bbt chart and try to take your temp at the same time everyday (even though there is an online adjuster you can use if you get up earlier or later then normal.) I find it helps to sleep in the same type of clothing every night also. I've noticed differences when I've slept I'm pants and shorts. I would also use opk's. I'm going to buy the answer brand ones at Walmart this next cycle since I got pregnant with all my boys using them. Hope we can both get our bfp's in October!


----------



## Mommatoboys

Well af arrived in the middle of the night. Kinda glad so now I can put this cycle behind me and try again. I should ovulate between the 16th and 18th. Going to go buy the answer opk's and start testing on the 10th. Here's to bfp's in October for both of us!


----------



## TwinMommy6

Something odd is happening and I don't know what to make of it. Early morning of the 29th af appeared. It was early for me. But it only lasted two days anad was very light. It ended Mon morning approx. So today it popped into my head that it could have been implantion, so of course I rush to the drug store buy another test and BFN again. I thought I was over this cycle and false hopes then this happened. If af doesn't show by end of the week I might have to test again. I don't know. I have zero symptoms though.


----------



## TwinMommy6

Sorry to hear about af for you..too bad storks didn't just bring us babies lol


----------



## Mommatoboys

Hmm sounds to me like maybe you didn't ovulate and it could be break through bleeding. Or you ovulated later then thought and it's implantation bleeding. Hope it's the latter for you. If no af by weekend I would test again.


----------



## Mommatoboys

Yea lol. I'm going to really try this month to make it happen since we probably won't try next month or the month after to avoid having a baby in August and September since the twins were born august 31st.


----------



## TwinMommy6

I haven't been on bc for almost 8 years.....I just googled breakthrough bleeding lol I had no idea that could happen. Either way I am not getting my hopes up. I feel like I psych myself out so much I think I imagine symptoms hahah


----------



## Mommatoboys

My cycles were perfect till I had kids lol. I didn't use bc until after the twins I got an iud and it caused a bunch of problems so I had that removed and got in the pill and them stopped it in feb. I know it's hard not to get your hopes up. Mine were up until 4:20 this morning lol.


----------



## TwinMommy6

That sucks when you can't sleep. I am going to buy one final test today, I tested yesterday and there was a very faint line, very skinny, not the same width as the other one, but I still see it. Hopefully it's what I think it is....maybe I just got a dud lol


----------



## Mommatoboys

Oh yay hope it is a bfp fit you! Good luck!


----------



## Mommatoboys

Did you test again?


----------



## TwinMommy6

It's the same, barely there line not getting any darker. I am afraid it was a chemical pregnancy :(


----------



## TwinMommy6

Still no AF though


----------



## Mommatoboys

TwinMommy6 said:


> It's the same, barely there line not getting any darker. I am afraid it was a chemical pregnancy :(

Aww well don't give up hope yet it takes up to 48hrs for hcg to double so maybe it will be darker in a day or two. No af is a good sign!


----------



## TwinMommy6

well I am officially out....I bought an expensive test today AF should have been due today and nothing. Fingers crossed for Oct for us :)


----------



## Mommatoboys

I'm so sorry:(. I really hope this is our month too. Are you going to use opk's this month? I'm going to buy some next Friday and start testing.


----------



## TwinMommy6

Thanks! And yes I am going to use opk's. I have no idea about my cycle now because of the brief af or whatever that was on the 28th. So I def need some assistance!!! I think I will start testing next weekend as well. I am going to not going to buy so many flippin tests this time either, I made myself poor this month hahaha


----------



## Mommatoboys

Ha so did I! I have a frer test left from the 2 pack I bought and the answer opk's come with one test. So I think I will use the frer around 12dpo and if bfn then I will use the other when af is due if no temp drop.


----------



## TwinMommy6

:happydance:So are you going to start the opk's this week? I am going to buy it tmrw-----I hope this is our month :)


----------



## Mommatoboys

I'm going to buy some Friday and start using them. I hope this is out month too! If it doesn't happen soon I may stop trying for a while cause the boys have been keeping me so busy and go non stop and I keep picturing how a new baby will play in and it kinda makes me wonder if I can do it lol. On the other hand though I know they would love a baby around the house:).


----------



## TwinMommy6

Well I feel like this month I dropped the bomb..... With thanksgiving we were so busy last week and weekend I think I missed my ovulation :( how are u doing?


----------



## Mommatoboys

Well it's not going to happen this month for me. I didn't get to buy the opk's. My bbt has been all over the place and signs point that ovulation should be between today and Friday and we haven't been able to bd at all so I guess this month is out. I'm just so discouraged because now I'm going to have to wait if I want to space out the birthdays. It would be my luck to get pregnant though when I'm not wanting to.


----------



## Mommatoboys

So I think I might still have a chance this month! My temps haven't went up and I still am having ovulation signs I just hope I'm right and it's not to late. Do you think you have ovulated yet?


----------



## florence_

hey hope u don't mind if I join im new and ttc following a loss trying an attempt at opks not sure if its working lol im cd12 with faint line tested 3 times today, im obsessed!! lol ttc for #1 married three months, first cycle since loss, regular 28 day cycle prior to miscarriage x


----------



## TwinMommy6

florence_ said:


> hey hope u don't mind if I join im new and ttc following a loss trying an attempt at opks not sure if its working lol im cd12 with faint line tested 3 times today, im obsessed!! lol ttc for #1 married three months, first cycle since loss, regular 28 day cycle prior to miscarriage x

Of course you can join :) Sorry for your loss :( I haven't attempted opks yet, this is my second month ttc.

mommatoboys, like I said I am pretty sure I missed my big O day, but you never know maybe we bd'd at the right time! I sure hope so, but that would be awesome for you if didn't miss yours! What cycle day are you now? Mine is so messed up I don't even know...Good luck though sending you some sticky baby dust :dust:


----------



## Mommatoboys

florence_ said:


> hey hope u don't mind if I join im new and ttc following a loss trying an attempt at opks not sure if its working lol im cd12 with faint line tested 3 times today, im obsessed!! lol ttc for #1 married three months, first cycle since loss, regular 28 day cycle prior to miscarriage x

Welcome:)! So nice to have another ttc buddy! Very sorry about your loss that is never an easy thing to go through. If your cycles continue to be 28 days then you may not get a positive opk until day 13 or 14. Just make sure you are testing between noon and before bed. Testing to early in the morning could give you a false positive. It may take your body awhile to get back on track I know mine did. Best of luck to you!


----------



## Mommatoboys

TwinMommy6 said:


> florence_ said:
> 
> 
> hey hope u don't mind if I join im new and ttc following a loss trying an attempt at opks not sure if its working lol im cd12 with faint line tested 3 times today, im obsessed!! lol ttc for #1 married three months, first cycle since loss, regular 28 day cycle prior to miscarriage x
> 
> Of course you can join :) Sorry for your loss :( I haven't attempted opks yet, this is my second month ttc.
> 
> mommatoboys, like I said I am pretty sure I missed my big O day, but you never know maybe we bd'd at the right time! I sure hope so, but that would be awesome for you if didn't miss yours! What cycle day are you now? Mine is so messed up I don't even know...Good luck though sending you some sticky baby dust :dust:Click to expand...

Sorry I had forgot you said that. Well I hope you did catch it:). I'm on cd 20 today I thought for sure I would have ovulated by day 18 but my cycles are so irregular I really never know. I wish I would have gotten those opk's now since I haven't been doing a very good job taking my bbt everyday. Guess we will both just have to wait and see.


----------



## Mommatoboys

Well I'm pretty sure I O yesterday since I had I temp rise today. Dh and I got in bd'ing the before and day of O so I guess I have a shot. Just gotta play the waiting game now. Baby dust to us all!


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Can I join you too? I came over here to see if there were any buddy groups I could fit in. Lots of TTC #1 and #2 groups, so I was excited to see someone asking about TTC#4. :happydance:

I'm 36, and like my username states, I have 3 girls. They are 11, 8 and 6 yo. We are on cycle #3 of TTC #4. Although, cycle #2, I didn't even O, so not sure if it even counts, but we were wanting to try had I O'ed. :cry: It's still a cycle I wanted to hopefully get pg, but ended up with no pregnancy because of the lack of Miss O. Still just a frustrating as O'ing and af coming. I have LPD and need progesterone to stay pg.


----------



## Mommatoboys

Welcome! Glad to have you! I'm currently on cycle #4 of ttc hoping for a girl! I have 3 boys of my own and a stepson. I also have to be on progesterone to maintain a pregnancy. Are you using opk's or charting your bbt?


----------



## MomOf3Girls

I do both opk's and charting. Doing opk's mainly to time TTC in order to give a higher chance for a boy next time. Charting to confirm o so I know when to start taking progesterone, know how long my LP is, and know exact due date once successful. The month I didn't o, all opk's were neg, and I use the digital ones so there's no guesswork, and my temps were up and down with no temp rise. Both methods confirmed each other I guess. Cycles 1 and 3 I got pos opk's, so I know they work.


----------



## Mommatoboys

Maybe you are going to O later then normal. I usually O between cd 16 and 18 but a few months ago I didn't until cd 29 and this month cd 20 so it can change. I would just keep an eye out for it:).


----------



## MomOf3Girls

6 dpo today! About one more week for me. :happydance: Where is everyone else at?


----------



## Mommatoboys

5 dpo for me!


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Oh, cool! We're really close to each other. :thumbup:


----------



## Mommatoboys

Yea we are. I'm not sure when I want to test. I'm keeping an eye on my bbt to see if my temp rises again.


----------



## Mommatoboys

How is everyone doing? I had a .3 rise in temp today at 7dpo now just hoping it stays up! Baby to dust to all:).


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Mommatoboys said:


> How is everyone doing? I had a .3 rise in temp today at 7dpo now just hoping it stays up! Baby to dust to all:).

Ooo, that is sounding promising! :thumbup: Hopefully it's going triphasic for you. I had a triphasic chart when I got pg with #1. How did today's temp go? My temps have all been about in the same range since o day. At least it hasn't gone down to coverline so far.


----------



## Mommatoboys

Mine are still pretty much the same. Trying not to get my hopes up because I have had temps rises before around 7dpo and no bfp. Just hope this month is different.


----------



## MomOf3Girls

I'm onto the next cycle. :witch: found me this am. I'm taking progesterone, and still only a 9 day LP. :cry: Progesterone lengthened my LP in the past when I'd take it a cycle I ended up not pg.

I hope this month is different for you too! GL. :thumbup:


----------



## Mommatoboys

Sorry to hear af found you:(. I would have thought the progesterone would have lengthened cycle some. I have always had a long LP without use of progesterone. My progesterone levels start dropping about 5 weeks into pregnancy so I just start using it as soon as I get a bfp but this cycle I started using it at 2dpo since our timing was perfect and I just wanted to be on the safe side. I'm going to test in the morning at 10dpo I had a .4 temp drop this morning we'll see if it goes back up tomorrow. Hope you have better luck next month:).


----------



## MomOf3Girls

I called my RE office this am and told them about the 9 day LP even with progesterone. They gave me my usual oral progesterone since that's what worked in the past. The nurse said they usually have better luck with vaginal suppositories, so she gave me an Rx for that. She said these should lengthen my LP for sure even if not pg. Going to try these this month.


----------



## Mommatoboys

In my experience the vag supp works the best and the cream second best. Used the vag supp with first son and then just OTC cream with twins. I'm using OTC cream now as well. Well tested today and bfn. Temp went up .6 from dip yd so I'm hoping it was an implantation dip and I will get my bfp in a few days (fingers crossed)!


----------



## MomOf3Girls

That sounds promising! I hope this is your month. :baby:


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Hey, how are you doing? I keep checking in to see what's going on with you. 

I'm on boring cd 5, waiting for af to leave. Not much going on here.


----------



## Mommatoboys

Had what was the faintest line ever(or maybe evap) on frer the other day had to really look at it or invert it. Going to test in the morning with a less sensitive test but I will be 14dpo so if I'm pregnant it should show up. Temp dropped .3 and has stayed there two days. Symptoms so far are: dull cramps for a couple days turning into moderate af like cramps and low back pain since yesterday. Kinda emotional very bloated tender fuller boobs nausea headaches fatigue restlessness insane hot flashes night sweats and chills! Hope these are all good things!


----------



## MomOf3Girls

As long as it didn't go below coverline, .3 shouldn't be a big deal. And those sound like good symptoms. I look forward to seeing what happens with you with tomorrow's test. Sounds like you have a real good chance. :thumbup:


----------



## TwinMommy6

Hey sorry I haven't been on in a while.....dh cancelled our internet and didn't tell me lol and we needed to get a new provider! Men!!!!! So I am currently on cd 10. How are you doing mommatoboys???


----------



## TwinMommy6

Mommatoboys said:


> Had what was the faintest line ever(or maybe evap) on frer the other day had to really look at it or invert it. Going to test in the morning with a less sensitive test but I will be 14dpo so if I'm pregnant it should show up. Temp dropped .3 and has stayed there two days. Symptoms so far are: dull cramps for a couple days turning into moderate af like cramps and low back pain since yesterday. Kinda emotional very bloated tender fuller boobs nausea headaches fatigue restlessness insane hot flashes night sweats and chills! Hope these are all good things!

Wow!!! Those symptoms sound pretty good :). Fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## Mommatoboys

thought I would share my bbt chart. Had a bfn this morning so I guess I'm out. Af should arrive in a couple days. Better luck to all of us this month!


----------



## Mommatoboys

TwinMommy6 said:


> Mommatoboys said:
> 
> 
> Had what was the faintest line ever(or maybe evap) on frer the other day had to really look at it or invert it. Going to test in the morning with a less sensitive test but I will be 14dpo so if I'm pregnant it should show up. Temp dropped .3 and has stayed there two days. Symptoms so far are: dull cramps for a couple days turning into moderate af like cramps and low back pain since yesterday. Kinda emotional very bloated tender fuller boobs nausea headaches fatigue restlessness insane hot flashes night sweats and chills! Hope these are all good things!
> 
> Wow!!! Those symptoms sound pretty good :). Fingers crossed for you!!Click to expand...

Hey there! Was wondering what happened to you! I really thought this was my cycle but proving not so much:(. Guess I'm not officially out till :witch: shows though.


----------



## TwinMommy6

Awe I'm so sorry to hear that. But you never know she's not here yet :) fingers and toes crossed for you!!!!!!!


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Mommatoboys ~ Your chart looks awesome! That's odd that you'd have a great chart, no af yet, but neg test. Maybe it'll be bfp in a couple days?

Twinmommy ~ Hello! I joined in while your internet was down. We have 3 girls and have been TTC #4 for a few months now.


----------



## Mommatoboys

I know I thought my chart really was favoring a bfp but not so far:(. Just hope it happens for all of us soon.:dust:


----------



## TwinMommy6

Hi momof3girls! I'm glad you joined us--I felt the same as you in finding most of these threads were ttc #1. I have twin boys who are 6 as really wanting a girl!! Lol but of course would be happy either way ;) 

Mommatoboys--how have you been? Have you tested again it just playing the waitin game?


----------



## TwinMommy6

Lol apologize or all the grammatical errors! Using my iPhone and it has a mind of its own!!!!!!


----------



## Mommatoboys

TwinMommy6 said:


> Hi momof3girls! I'm glad you joined us--I felt the same as you in finding most of these threads were ttc #1. I have twin boys who are 6 as really wanting a girl!! Lol but of course would be happy either way ;)
> 
> Mommatoboys--how have you been? Have you tested again it just playing the waitin game?

Hey TwinMommy6,
Well af showed up today right on time so I'm a little bummed:cry: but dh and I talked and decided to try one more cycle this year and I'm going to give it my best try and just hope it happens. How are you doing? Your O day should be coming up so lots of :dust: to you! Hope all the other ladies are doing great as well!


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Mommatoboys ~ :hugs: I'm so sorry.


----------



## countrygirl3

Hi! I'm trying for our fourth as well ... We have 3 boys and it's our first cycle trying again. YAY for four :) I love reading all the posts. I'm super impatient and it's good to know I'm not the only one out there like that!


----------



## Mommatoboys

countrygirl3 said:


> Hi! I'm trying for our fourth as well ... We have 3 boys and it's our first cycle trying again. YAY for four :) I love reading all the posts. I'm super impatient and it's good to know I'm not the only one out there like that!

Hi countrygirl3! Welcome to the group! Wish you the best of luck and tons of :dust: 
Where are you at in your cycle? I am currently just on cd2.


----------



## countrygirl3

I'm on cd18. I haven't Oed yet which is driving me crazy because the only other cycle I used OPKs I Oed on cd15. I'm scared I won't at all as this is my first period after having my last son and I don't know if my body"works". Ttc is already driving me crazy :)


----------



## Mommatoboys

Oh honey don't go crazy yet you've just started lol. I would just keep testing or if you don't want to waste test then what and test when you start to notice ewcm and I would check cervix position ( I had I hard time bringing myself to do that at first ) but now it's easy and helps me know when I'm getting close to O. Do you chart bbt? That is another good method but really only to confirm that you have already O'd.


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Welcome, countrygirl3! :flower: With all these moms with boys in this group, maybe I'll get some baby boy dust. :thumbup: I o anywhere from cd 15-21, so don't count yourself out yet. :winkwink:


----------



## countrygirl3

Mommatoboys said:


> Oh honey don't go crazy yet you've just started lol. I would just keep testing or if you don't want to waste test then what and test when you start to notice ewcm and I would check cervix position ( I had I hard time bringing myself to do that at first ) but now it's easy and helps me know when I'm getting close to O. Do you chart bbt? That is another good method but really only to confirm that you have already O'd.




MomOf3Girls said:


> Welcome, countrygirl3! :flower: With all these moms with boys in this group, maybe I'll get some baby boy dust. :thumbup: I o anywhere from cd 15-21, so don't count yourself out yet. :winkwink:

Thanks girls! I got a pos OPK today so I'm very excited. I started checking my cm last month but I didn't have any ewcm and I haven't this month either but I've read that not everyone gets it .. I haven't done temps because I have a 3 year old, 2 year old and 6 month old so I rarely get up at the same time each morning or do I remember to do it before I get up. 
Hope you're both having a great day!


----------



## TwinMommy6

Awe sorry to hear. BUT---that's great that you are going to try another cycle! I am pretty sure this is the week in ovulating so dh has a job to get done lol--no pressure ;) and good luck to you next cycle it will be like an early Christmas present :). How are you doing momof3girls???


----------



## TwinMommy6

Welcome countrygirl3 ! Sorry I didn't see your posts before. :)


----------



## TwinMommy6

MomOf3Girls said:


> Welcome, countrygirl3! :flower: With all these moms with boys in this group, maybe I'll get some baby boy dust. :thumbup: I o anywhere from cd 15-21, so don't count yourself out yet. :winkwink:

Hahah I will send you boy dust---send some girls my way lol


----------



## MomOf3Girls

TwinMommy6 said:


> Hahah I will send you boy dust---send some girls my way lol

Will do! I've been doing good. Trying to stay busy while waiting for o day.


----------



## Mommatoboys

TwinMommy6 said:


> MomOf3Girls said:
> 
> 
> Welcome, countrygirl3! :flower: With all these moms with boys in this group, maybe I'll get some baby boy dust. :thumbup: I o anywhere from cd 15-21, so don't count yourself out yet. :winkwink:
> 
> Hahah I will send you boy dust---send some girls my way lolClick to expand...

Send me some girl dust too lol


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Mommatoboys said:


> Send me some girl dust too lol

Girl dust coming your way too!


----------



## Mommatoboys

TwinMommy6 said:


> Awe sorry to hear. BUT---that's great that you are going to try another cycle! I am pretty sure this is the week in ovulating so dh has a job to get done lol--no pressure ;) and good luck to you next cycle it will be like an early Christmas present :). How are you doing momof3girls???

I laid the law down to my dh so he will probably not want to bd for awhile after this cycle lol. I just really want to give it our best shot. I'm thinking about using softcups to help but I've never used them before. Has anyone else?


----------



## MomOf3Girls

I've never heard of softcups before. What is that?


----------



## Mommatoboys

MomOf3Girls said:


> I've never heard of softcups before. What is that?

They were designed to replace tampons and pads during af but people started using them as a fertility aid. After bd'ing they would put them to keep sperm against the cervix and apparently it had worked for a lot of couples. Guess I'll give it a try and see if it helps.


----------



## TwinMommy6

Mommatoboys said:


> TwinMommy6 said:
> 
> 
> Awe sorry to hear. BUT---that's great that you are going to try another cycle! I am pretty sure this is the week in ovulating so dh has a job to get done lol--no pressure ;) and good luck to you next cycle it will be like an early Christmas present :). How are you doing momof3girls???
> 
> I laid the law down to my dh so he will probably not want to bd for awhile after this cycle lol. I just really want to give it our best shot. I'm thinking about using softcups to help but I've never used them before. Has anyone else?Click to expand...

Haha that made me giggle. It's funny though it totally makes it feel like a job! I even get kind of bossy ugh it must be terrible for my dh! Lol. I have never heard of those soft cups either but makes sense how that will improve your chances. Good luck ladies :) :)


----------



## Mommatoboys

It totally does feel like a job and the fun is taken out of it especially if your trying for a girl since they say the woman shouldn't have the big "O". My dh will be glad when I'm pregnant and we can go back to just having fun\\:D/


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Mommatoboys said:


> It totally does feel like a job and the fun is taken out of it especially if your trying for a girl since they say the woman shouldn't have the big "O". My dh will be glad when I'm pregnant and we can go back to just having fun\\:D/

I have a slightly different opinion on that one. :blush: I had "the big O" each time we tried during my fertile periods each cycle I got pg. :blush: I made sure of it since I read that it helps to get the sperm into the cervix. And three girls. . . . .

My news today: The progesterone last cycle didn't lengthen my LP any, but I am o'ing earlier this cycle! CD 13 today and got + opk. I use digital, not messing with the line kind since I don't interpret them well. So, should o tomorrow or cd 15. Normally, o day happens cd 17-21 for me. Cycles that follow progesterone supplements, o day has always been cd 15. Based on a whopping 2 times, lol. We'll see what happens this one. This is cycle #3 that has ever in my life followed progesterone.


----------



## Mommatoboys

That's interesting. I do know that it helps get the sperm to the cervix I just have read that it makes a more alkaline environment which favors boys instead of an acidic environment that favors girls but now that I think about it I'm pretty sure I didn't have the big "O" when I conceived my boys. So I don't know there is just so much stuff they say you should and shouldn't do so I guess just have fun and whatever happens happens:winkwink:.

Really wishing you the best of luck this cycle and tons of :dust:!


----------



## TwinMommy6

How's everyone doing? I am on cd 23. And I swear I am not buying any ept since I nearly went bankrupt the first cycle ttc lol. What day I everyone else on? Any symptoms?


----------



## Mommatoboys

TwinMommy6 said:


> How's everyone doing? I am on cd 23. And I swear I am not buying any ept since I nearly went bankrupt the first cycle ttc lol. What day I everyone else on? Any symptoms?

Lol I feel your pain. I've got 5 internet cheapies tests that came with my opk's I'm sure I'll use all them lol. I'm only on cd 11 still waiting on O and not sure when it will happen cause the dh and I are doing the AdvoCare 10 day cleanse and last time I did it my O was delayed until cd30 just hope it doesn't do that this time. How many dpo are you?


----------



## MomOf3Girls

I'm on cd 17, 2 dpo. It's night time though, so about to be 18 and 3. No symptoms. Too early maybe.


----------



## Mommatoboys

MomOf3Girls said:


> I'm on cd 17, 2 dpo. It's night time though, so about to be 18 and 3. No symptoms. Too early maybe.

Hope this is your:bfp:month!


----------



## TwinMommy6

Mommatoboys said:


> TwinMommy6 said:
> 
> 
> How's everyone doing? I am on cd 23. And I swear I am not buying any ept since I nearly went bankrupt the first cycle ttc lol. What day I everyone else on? Any symptoms?
> 
> Lol I feel your pain. I've got 5 internet cheapies tests that came with my opk's I'm sure I'll use all them lol. I'm only on cd 11 still waiting on O and not sure when it will happen cause the dh and I are doing the AdvoCare 10 day cleanse and last time I did it my O was delayed until cd30 just hope it doesn't do that this time. How many dpo are you?Click to expand...

I am 8dpo but I feel zero symptoms. Fingers crossed. How's you cleanse. Do you guys do those often?


----------



## TwinMommy6

MomOf3Girls said:


> I'm on cd 17, 2 dpo. It's night time though, so about to be 18 and 3. No symptoms. Too early maybe.

Good luck! Hope you caught it this month :) waiting game stinks! Lol


----------



## Mommatoboys

That's still early. The average dpo for implatation is 9 so all you can do is just wait and see. Cleanse is going great. Lost 2lbs in 3 days! The dh and I do one every three months. If I get pregnant this month it will be the last one I get to do for awhile. I assume you are going to wait until af is before you test?


----------



## TwinMommy6

Yes I am going to do my best to wait until af-we'll see how well that works lol. My breasts have been a a bit sore but I usually get that before af. 
Every three months. That great u have some good discipline girl. Lol. I did one last summer. That was the only time I have ever done one. 2lbs in 3 days is pretty awesome!


----------



## Mommatoboys

I'm not going to read into any of my symptoms anymore cause last cycle I could have sworn I was pregnant and it's not worth getting my hopes up. After I had my twins I was very unhappy with how I looked and felt so I made up my mind to lose weight and get healthy because I knew I needed to be in better shape if I was going to chase after 3 active young boys lol. It's been hard at times sticking to it since life can get crazy but I'm so glad I made the change and I'm determined to stay fit and healthy doing the next pregnancy. I really hope this is your month! Keep me updated!


----------



## MomOf3Girls

TwinMommy6 said:


> I am 8dpo but I feel zero symptoms. Fingers crossed. How's you cleanse. Do you guys do those often?

Here's hoping you caught it too! Good luck. :winkwink:

Mommatoboys ~ I've heard a lot of good things about cleanses. Good for you. :thumbup: Hopefully it doesn't make you o late again.


----------



## Mommatoboys

I don't think it's going to this time. I've started having the ewcm (sorry if tmi!) so I should O sometime this week. Opk's still negative but getter darker. Got some softcups but I'm not very comfortable using but will try to use them. Good luck ladies!


----------



## TwinMommy6

Mommatoboys said:


> I don't think it's going to this time. I've started having the ewcm (sorry if tmi!) so I should O sometime this week. Opk's still negative but getter darker. Got some softcups but I'm not very comfortable using but will try to use them. Good luck ladies!

Yay!!!!!! GOOD LUCK to you as well :happydance:


----------



## Mommatoboys

Anything feel different yet this cycle?


----------



## TwinMommy6

So I really want to test but don't think I can handle a bfn this week :( I am on cd 26 af is due Thursday or Friday and I am approx 10-11 dpo. I still don't have any symptoms. However on this past Saturday I had a little bit of brownish blood in the am only once I thought it was af but she never arrived. Thank god. I will test Friday if nothing happens. Yikes!


----------



## Mommatoboys

TwinMommy6 said:


> So I really want to test but don't think I can handle a bfn this week :( I am on cd 26 af is due Thursday or Friday and I am approx 10-11 dpo. I still don't have any symptoms. However on this past Saturday I had a little bit of brownish blood in the am only once I thought it was af but she never arrived. Thank god. I will test Friday if nothing happens. Yikes!

Yay that sounds like a good thing! Sometimes no symptoms is better. I would try a to wait at least a couple days but who am I to tell you that when I can't even wait till 10dpo to test lol. I'm so excited for you can't wait to see if this is your month! Fingers crossed!


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Mommatoboys said:


> I don't think it's going to this time. I've started having the ewcm (sorry if tmi!) so I should O sometime this week. Opk's still negative but getter darker. Got some softcups but I'm not very comfortable using but will try to use them. Good luck ladies!

Woot! :happydance: Good luck!


----------



## MomOf3Girls

TwinMommy6 said:


> So I really want to test but don't think I can handle a bfn this week :( I am on cd 26 af is due Thursday or Friday and I am approx 10-11 dpo. I still don't have any symptoms. However on this past Saturday I had a little bit of brownish blood in the am only once I thought it was af but she never arrived. Thank god. I will test Friday if nothing happens. Yikes!

Implantation bleeding maybe? :winkwink:


----------



## TwinMommy6

Well i couldn't handle the suspense so I bought a test and did it this afternoon expecting it to be too early to tell. And I got a BFP!!!!! Oh my goodness I'm in shock and shaking and feeling so many different emotions!!!! OMG!!


----------



## Mommatoboys

TwinMommy6 said:


> Well i couldn't handle the suspense so I bought a test and did it this afternoon expecting it to be too early to tell. And I got a BFP!!!!! Oh my goodness I'm in shock and shaking and feeling so many different emotions!!!! OMG!!

Omg!!! Yay!!! I just knew this was your month! I'm so happy for you:happydance:
Have you told the dh yet?


----------



## TwinMommy6

I just told him. He's not very happy. So this kinda sucks. I don't know why he had agreed to begin with. It's been a pretty emotional day. Actually few days lol. I hope he comes around cause he's definitely ruining my excitement :(


----------



## Mommatoboys

TwinMommy6 said:


> I just told him. He's not very happy. So this kinda sucks. I don't know why he had agreed to begin with. It's been a pretty emotional day. Actually few days lol. I hope he comes around cause he's definitely ruining my excitement :(

Im so sorry that just sucks:-(. Did he really expect you not to get pregnant from bd'ing to get pregnant lol. Maybe he just needs a little time for it to sink in. Don't let it bring you down just enjoy getting your bfp. I'm happy for you:happydance:


----------



## TwinMommy6

Thanks. I know he will but his reaction just shocked me. Men can be such dinks sometimes excuse my language. Lol. Sooooo you're next!!!! This is your month too :) I can feel it :)


----------



## Mommatoboys

TwinMommy6 said:


> Thanks. I know he will but his reaction just shocked me. Men can be such dinks sometimes excuse my language. Lol. Sooooo you're next!!!! This is your month too :) I can feel it :)

I'm sure it did! It would have shocked me too. If my dh has that reaction I'm going to walk over and smack him lol. I really hope it is too. We are trying to bd everyday this week or until I O so if I don't get my bfp I'm going to be so heartbroken:cry:. Are you calling your doctor tomorrow to make an appt?


----------



## MomOf3Girls

TwinMommy6 said:


> Well i couldn't handle the suspense so I bought a test and did it this afternoon expecting it to be too early to tell. And I got a BFP!!!!! Oh my goodness I'm in shock and shaking and feeling so many different emotions!!!! OMG!!

Yay! Congratulations! Sorry your DH isn't excited right now. Hopefully he turns around.


----------



## TwinMommy6

Thank you so much. He actually is ok with it. I mean were tryin he knew it was bound to happen. He still was just in a bit of shock. Lol and I was maybe a little over emotional. Anyways it's all good now. I have made a doctors appointment for Friday morning--I have a new family doctor that I have never seen yet so that should be interesting lol. I really hope this is your month too girls. I have my fingers crossed and toes :) I can't wait I hear about your BFP's!!!!!!!!


----------



## MomOf3Girls

I'm glad your DH is feeling better about your pregnancy. :thumbup: GL with your appt and your new dr. I'm not sure how many dpo you are before me. Are you due late July or early August? I'd be due Aug 6 if successful.


----------



## TwinMommy6

MomOf3Girls said:


> I'm glad your DH is feeling better about your pregnancy. :thumbup: GL with your appt and your new dr. I'm not sure how many dpo you are before me. Are you due late July or early August? I'd be due Aug 6 if successful.

My due date is July 31st so we are super close!


----------



## TwinMommy6

How's everybody doing?


----------



## Peggybooo

hi I'll be your buddy! ttc for baby #2. I thought I was preggy but AF came along 4 days ago. Will try again. Baby dust for us!


----------



## Mommatoboys

Peggybooo said:


> hi I'll be your buddy! ttc for baby #2. I thought I was preggy but AF came along 4 days ago. Will try again. Baby dust for us!

Welcome:hugs:. Sorry to hear about af arriving. So tell us some stuff about yourself:). Best of luck and lots of :dust:


----------



## Mommatoboys

TwinMommy6 said:


> Thank you so much. He actually is ok with it. I mean were tryin he knew it was bound to happen. He still was just in a bit of shock. Lol and I was maybe a little over emotional. Anyways it's all good now. I have made a doctors appointment for Friday morning--I have a new family doctor that I have never seen yet so that should be interesting lol. I really hope this is your month too girls. I have my fingers crossed and toes :) I can't wait I hear about your BFP's!!!!!!!!

So glad your dh is coming around. Sometimes men just need a bit longer to process stuff lol. Good luck with your new doctor you must be so excited! I'm still waiting on O which is just as bad as waiting to take a hpt. I'm going in cd18 still negative opk's and no change in bbt. It should happen in the next day or two I hope.


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Peggybooo said:


> hi I'll be your buddy! ttc for baby #2. I thought I was preggy but AF came along 4 days ago. Will try again. Baby dust for us!

Hello and welcome! So sorry about :witch:

Mommatoboys ~ Sending some O vibes your way!

AFM ~ My RE wanted me to have an OB in mind so when I get :baby: we know who I want to go with. Since #1, I have always wanted to have a water birth at a birth center. But we always lived in places where that wasn't an option bc of the birth centers being too far away. Where we currently live, I have the choice of THREE! DH and I are getting to take a free tour of all of them and meet all the midwives. Went to the first one this past Monday, visiting the next this afternoon, and the last we'll visit this coming Tuesday afternoon. I'm really excited to go visit another one today. I enjoyed visiting the one last Mon.


----------



## Mommatoboys

MomOf3Girls said:


> Peggybooo said:
> 
> 
> hi I'll be your buddy! ttc for baby #2. I thought I was preggy but AF came along 4 days ago. Will try again. Baby dust for us!
> 
> Hello and welcome! So sorry about :witch:
> 
> Mommatoboys ~ Sending some O vibes your way!
> 
> AFM ~ My RE wanted me to have an OB in mind so when I get :baby: we know who I want to go with. Since #1, I have always wanted to have a water birth at a birth center. But we always lived in places where that wasn't an option bc of the birth centers being too far away. Where we currently live, I have the choice of THREE! DH and I are getting to take a free tour of all of them and meet all the midwives. Went to the first one this past Monday, visiting the next this afternoon, and the last we'll visit this coming Tuesday afternoon. I'm really excited to go visit another one today. I enjoyed visiting the one last Mon.Click to expand...

Awesome good luck with the tours! I think I water birth would be an amazing experience. My birthing experience hasn't been all that great but they were healthy and that's all that matters. Doctor said I won't be allowed to labor at home this next time since I want to have a VBAC. Which stinks cause the less time I have to be in the hospital the better. 

Got a positive opk today and having major O pain so dh and I are going to get in some more bd'ing and hope for the best!:happydance:


----------



## TwinMommy6

YAY......positive OPK :) I have my fingers crossed for you girl!:happydance:


----------



## Mommatoboys

TwinMommy6 said:


> YAY......positive OPK :) I have my fingers crossed for you girl!:happydance:

O pain is so intense this cycle but it's only on one side so I hope I only drop one egg. I love my twins but I don't want another set lol.


----------



## TwinMommy6

Mommatoboys said:


> TwinMommy6 said:
> 
> 
> YAY......positive OPK :) I have my fingers crossed for you girl!:happydance:
> 
> O pain is so intense this cycle but it's only on one side so I hope I only drop one egg. I love my twins but I don't want another set lol.Click to expand...

Hahaha that just made me laugh out loud. That's one of my fears as well. Please just let it be one lol.


----------



## Mommatoboys

Lol it's one of my biggest fears too! They have been tons of fun but tons of work as well and have had lots of issues. Are your twins identical or fraternal?


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Wow, those o vibes worked fast! Good luck. :happydance: My o pain this cycle was pretty rough I was almost in tears! Also only one side this time. Half the time I feel both o'ing, the other half only one. My six year old started out with a twin, but we lost one to vanishing twin syndrome. I O'ed on both sides that cycle. Well, at least felt o pain on both sides. I assume an egg must have come from both since it started out as twins.

Twinmommy ~ How are you feeling?

Picking a birth center is going to be a VERY difficult decision! I love both of the ones I've visited so far, and the one I go see on Tuesday was my initial fave from looking at them online. So, I'm thinking I'll love the place on Tuesday as well. DH is no help in helping me decide. He likes both so far too. :shrug:


----------



## TwinMommy6

Mommatoboys said:


> Lol it's one of my biggest fears too! They have been tons of fun but tons of work as well and have had lots of issues. Are your twins identical or fraternal?

Mine are identical. What are yours?


----------



## TwinMommy6

MomOf3Girls said:


> Wow, those o vibes worked fast! Good luck. :happydance: My o pain this cycle was pretty rough I was almost in tears! Also only one side this time. Half the time I feel both o'ing, the other half only one. My six year old started out with a twin, but we lost one to vanishing twin syndrome. I O'ed on both sides that cycle. Well, at least felt o pain on both sides. I assume an egg must have come from both since it started out as twins.
> 
> Twinmommy ~ How are you feeling?
> 
> Picking a birth center is going to be a VERY difficult decision! I love both of the ones I've visited so far, and the one I go see on Tuesday was my initial fave from looking at them online. So, I'm thinking I'll love the place on Tuesday as well. DH is no help in helping me decide. He likes both so far too. :shrug:

Where are you from momof3girls? Just curious cause you have been talking about picking birthing centres. I have two choices here really the hospital or a midwife. Lol mind you our childrens hospital is beautiful so I'm ok with that :) I'm feeling great just sore breasts still. Doctor scheduled me for an ultrasound next week to date the pregnancy.

So when can you test. Has to be coming up soon? I so hope you get a BFP! BOTH OF YOU!!!!


----------



## TwinMommy6

Sorry I meant all of you!


----------



## Mommatoboys

MomOf3Girls said:


> Wow, those o vibes worked fast! Good luck. :happydance: My o pain this cycle was pretty rough I was almost in tears! Also only one side this time. Half the time I feel both o'ing, the other half only one. My six year old started out with a twin, but we lost one to vanishing twin syndrome. I O'ed on both sides that cycle. Well, at least felt o pain on both sides. I assume an egg must have come from both since it started out as twins.
> 
> Twinmommy ~ How are you feeling?
> 
> Picking a birth center is going to be a VERY difficult decision! I love both of the ones I've visited so far, and the one I go see on Tuesday was my initial fave from looking at them online. So, I'm thinking I'll love the place on Tuesday as well. DH is no help in helping me decide. He likes both so far too. :shrug:

So sorry to hear about your lose of the twin. I was scared the whole time I was pregnant with mine. At least you have plenty of time to weigh all your options and pick the one that meets your expectations. I'm sure it will be perfect!


----------



## Mommatoboys

TwinMommy6 said:


> Mommatoboys said:
> 
> 
> Lol it's one of my biggest fears too! They have been tons of fun but tons of work as well and have had lots of issues. Are your twins identical or fraternal?
> 
> Mine are identical. What are yours?Click to expand...

Mine are fraternal although they told me there's a 5% chance they could be identical. I don't think they are though even though they both have blond hair and blue eyes. Their face shapes are different and their personalities are completely different (one acts like me and the other like dh lol.) Them being fraternal makes more scared of having another set!


----------



## MomOf3Girls

TwinMommy6 said:


> MomOf3Girls said:
> 
> 
> Wow, those o vibes worked fast! Good luck. :happydance: My o pain this cycle was pretty rough I was almost in tears! Also only one side this time. Half the time I feel both o'ing, the other half only one. My six year old started out with a twin, but we lost one to vanishing twin syndrome. I O'ed on both sides that cycle. Well, at least felt o pain on both sides. I assume an egg must have come from both since it started out as twins.
> 
> Twinmommy ~ How are you feeling?
> 
> Picking a birth center is going to be a VERY difficult decision! I love both of the ones I've visited so far, and the one I go see on Tuesday was my initial fave from looking at them online. So, I'm thinking I'll love the place on Tuesday as well. DH is no help in helping me decide. He likes both so far too. :shrug:
> 
> Where are you from momof3girls? Just curious cause you have been talking about picking birthing centres. I have two choices here really the hospital or a midwife. Lol mind you our childrens hospital is beautiful so I'm ok with that :) I'm feeling great just sore breasts still. Doctor scheduled me for an ultrasound next week to date the pregnancy.
> 
> So when can you test. Has to be coming up soon? I so hope you get a BFP! BOTH OF YOU!!!!Click to expand...

I'm in the Upstate area of South Carolina. Northwest corner of the state near the Appalachian Mts. My plan is to test on the 26th if af doesn't show. Things aren't looking up for me this month. Temp went down some this am, not to coverline, but a significant amount. Plus, today I've been moody, grouchy, down/sad like I normally am a day or two before af arrives. Maybe I'll get a pleasant surprise and things will turn around, but I'm thinking I'll end up being out this month. :cry: Signs are just pointing in that direction.

Have fun at your u/s! Those are always exciting appointments. :thumbup:


----------



## Mommatoboys

I know that hopeless feeling but don't give up. Maybe that dip was an implantation dip? I really hope you get your bfp! Lots of:dust:to you!


----------



## Mommatoboys

So I have yet to get a pre O temp dip and my temp went above cover line this morning so maybe I'm not going to have a dip this cycle. Was still having O pains on my left side today but now they have just switched to the right side. My body is always keeping me guessing lol. How is everyone else doing?


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Temp went down a little more this morning (Saturday) and based on how I was feeling Friday, I was sure af would be here by now. Cramps and moodiness were gone today, still no sign of af, too soon to test. Ahhhhh! Not sure what to think right now. About to go to bed. We will see what tomorrow's temp says.

I've had cycles without a pre o temp dip, but still O'ed. Sometimes I get that, sometimes not. If you have O'ed without the dip, I hope you caught the egg this month! And if it hasn't happened yet, I hope Miss O makes an appearance soon for you.


----------



## Mommatoboys

MomOf3Girls said:


> Temp went down a little more this morning (Saturday) and based on how I was feeling Friday, I was sure af would be here by now. Cramps and moodiness were gone today, still no sign of af, too soon to test. Ahhhhh! Not sure what to think right now. About to go to bed. We will see what tomorrow's temp says.
> 
> I've had cycles without a pre o temp dip, but still O'ed. Sometimes I get that, sometimes not. If you have O'ed without the dip, I hope you caught the egg this month! And if it hasn't happened yet, I hope Miss O makes an appearance soon for you.

Oh I really hope af doesn't show for you. It would be so awesome if we all get bfp's this month! I forgot that I had done wine Friday and Saturday night so if I did have a dip then I didn't notice it because the wine raised my temp. I don't know what I was thinking because I never drink around ovulation because it effects my temp but I really wanted some wine after the cleanse and I figured it could be the last time I have any for a long time. Was up at 3:30 with intense O pains! It felt like my ovary was going to explode lol.


----------



## TwinMommy6

I so so so hope you girls get your BFP's :) both of you have very good signs that it's possible. Momof3girls are you going to do a ept or wait until af is missed. If so you have excellent will power ;). 
How's everyone's weekend going. We had a huge snowfall lastnight we got 30 cm and expected another 15 today you can't even see the vehicles in the driveway. Poor dh has been shovelling for 2 hours lol!


----------



## Mommatoboys

TwinMommy6 said:


> I so so so hope you girls get your BFP's :) both of you have very good signs that it's possible. Momof3girls are you going to do a ept or wait until af is missed. If so you have excellent will power ;).
> How's everyone's weekend going. We had a huge snowfall lastnight we got 30 cm and expected another 15 today you can't even see the vehicles in the driveway. Poor dh has been shovelling for 2 hours lol!

We've had flurries here but that's it and it has gotten so cold! I feel like i have to get the kids up 30 mins earlier just so I have time to put all the layers of clothing on them before I take them to school lol. I love this time of year but hate the cold and that it gets dark around 5 now. Going to have a busy week ahead getting ready for thanksgiving so at least that will take my mind off wondering if I got pregnant. I'm pretty sure I O'd early thus morning since pain is gone and it's just like a tender feeling now and boobs are starting to get fuller feeling and hurt as they usually do after I O.


----------



## MomOf3Girls

I was thinking of possibly testing this am if my temp was looking good. 11 dpo today, and I got my bfp with #3 at 11 dpo. Her chart was looking triphasic, so I took the chance. Plus she started with a twin, maybe I had extra hcg bc of that to get a good bfp so early. Today, temp took a huge nosedive below coverline, and cramps are back, so I decided not to test. Don't want to see a neg and waste the test. Still no af yet.

Mommytoboys ~ Hopefully you O'ed last night!

Twinmommy ~ Wow, that's a lot of snow! I wasn't sure how much it was until DH told me it was about 10-12 inches. We don't normally get any. If it comes, it either doesn't stick, or we get an inch or two only. 2.5-5 cm.


----------



## Mommatoboys

MomOf3Girls said:


> I was thinking of possibly testing this am if my temp was looking good. 11 dpo today, and I got my bfp with #3 at 11 dpo. Her chart was looking triphasic, so I took the chance. Plus she started with a twin, maybe I had extra hcg bc of that to get a good bfp so early. Today, temp took a huge nosedive below coverline, and cramps are back, so I decided not to test. Don't want to see a neg and waste the test. Still no af yet.
> 
> Mommytoboys ~ Hopefully you O'ed last night!
> 
> Twinmommy ~ Wow, that's a lot of snow! I wasn't sure how much it was until DH told me it was about 10-12 inches. We don't normally get any. If it comes, it either doesn't stick, or we get an inch or two only. 2.5-5 cm.

I saw your bbt chart and it does look line af is on it's way but I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you!:dust:


----------



## MomOf3Girls

It's bedtime, and af is still a no show. With the temp drop she'd normally be here by now esp since I never get an LP longer than 10 days. I'm wondering if these new progesterone suppositories are doing a good job at keeping af away even with the temp drop. Normally af just shows up anyway when it's time if I'm not pg, even with taking extra P. My RE seemed to think I'd have to actually stop taking the P if not pg in order to get af. My experience has been that af will come on time anyway even if I just took some P. Now I'm really curious to see what will happen now. I guess my new plan now is to continue taking the P until 14 dpo while I continue watching my temps to see if they make a turn around. See if af will come on its own before then or if I'll have to stop taking it to get af. If temps turn around, I'll test. If they don't turn around, and I somehow make it to 14 dpo, I'll test then. If :bfn: I'll stop taking and move onto next cycle. If :bfp: I'll keep taking and be happy. I don't want to stop taking the P now just based on my temps and loose a potential :baby: but I'm also not very optimistic bc of the temps and don't want to waste a test when it's most likely neg anyway. So, giving it a few more days! If my temps looked good or promising, I probably would have tested today.


----------



## Mommatoboys

Mommatoboys said:


> MomOf3Girls said:
> 
> 
> I was thinking of possibly testing this am if my temp was looking good. 11 dpo today, and I got my bfp with #3 at 11 dpo. Her chart was looking triphasic, so I took the chance. Plus she started with a twin, maybe I had extra hcg bc of that to get a good bfp so early. Today, temp took a huge nosedive below coverline, and cramps are back, so I decided not to test. Don't want to see a neg and waste the test. Still no af yet.
> 
> Mommytoboys ~ Hopefully you O'ed last night!
> 
> Twinmommy ~ Wow, that's a lot of snow! I wasn't sure how much it was until DH told me it was about 10-12 inches. We don't normally get any. If it comes, it either doesn't stick, or we get an inch or two only. 2.5-5 cm.
> 
> I saw your bbt chart and it does look line af is on it's way but I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you!:dust:Click to expand...

Oh I really hope it's a baby keeping your af away! You have strong willpower cause I would have caved and tested so good for you!

My bbt's have me so confused. I was sure I had O'd since I had the positive opk last Friday and all that O pain but my temp was not above cover line this morning so I don't know what to think. Kinda scared that my body was trying to O but then didn't. I hate all this ttc stuff. I'm about ready to stop charting bbt, using opk's and checking for O and just go back to casual ttc lol. It's all so frustrating!


----------



## MomOf3Girls

I ended up testing after all this am. Temp went back over coverline. :bfn: I guess it must be the progesterone after all. I'm going to give it a couple more days, just in case it was too early, then stop the P and move on. Plus, if this P is keeping af away, I'd rather be a nice, light cd1 vs. heavy cd 2 or 3 on Thanksgiving. lol Actually, I'd rather not have af at all and be :baby: on Thanksgiving, but it's not looking like I am and I'll take day 1 over 2 or 3. I just find it totally amazing to be 12 dpo, and no af when not pg.

I'm sorry you didn't get a temp rise. That's strange. I didn't o at all in September for a June edd. Temps all over the place, no rise, plus opk's were all neg. Never did get a pos. But with you, I'd expect a rise since you had a pos opk. Hopefully she will still come and you'll get your rise!


----------



## TwinMommy6

I'm so sorry about BFN :'(. Hopefully it was too early. I am keeping my fingers crossed for you and sending you lots and lots of baby dust!!!!! 

Mommatoboys that's strange about your positive opk and your temp-don't give up hope. I really hope you O'd. Try not to stress. Fingers crossed :)


----------



## Mommatoboys

MomOf3Girls said:


> I ended up testing after all this am. Temp went back over coverline. :bfn: I guess it must be the progesterone after all. I'm going to give it a couple more days, just in case it was too early, then stop the P and move on. Plus, if this P is keeping af away, I'd rather be a nice, light cd1 vs. heavy cd 2 or 3 on Thanksgiving. lol Actually, I'd rather not have af at all and be :baby: on Thanksgiving, but it's not looking like I am and I'll take day 1 over 2 or 3. I just find it totally amazing to be 12 dpo, and no af when not pg.
> 
> I'm sorry you didn't get a temp rise. That's strange. I didn't o at all in September for a June edd. Temps all over the place, no rise, plus opk's were all neg. Never did get a pos. But with you, I'd expect a rise since you had a pos opk. Hopefully :cry:she will still come and you'll get your rise!

So sorry about bfn:cry: hopefully it's just to early for your bfp. Still keeping my fingers crossed for you!

So I checked my cervix today and it was firm and closed and yesterday it was still soft and open (sorry tmi!) so I guess I did ovulate. Maybe my temp will be higher tm. The first cycle I did bbt my temp gradually raised and took four days to go above cover line. Come to think if it I did a cleanse that cycle so maybe that's what screwing with me.

Twinmommy- How are feeling?


----------



## TwinMommy6

Oh, mommtoboys thats good news!!! That silly cleanse keeps messing with you hahah.......

I love oyur countdown to test ticker---coming up soon :) 

I am feeling ok, tired and sore breats are my only symptoms so far so I can't complain :)


----------



## Mommatoboys

Thank you. I swear it is the cleanse that did it! Im probably going to start testing to early but I have 5 of the ultra sensitive ic that picks up at levels of just 10 so I figure what the heck:).

Glad to hear your feeling good! Really hope you have a smooth and easy pregnancy!


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Mommatoboys ~ That's good that it's starting to look like you did o after all. Lots of :dust: and good luck! 

Twinmommy ~ That's good that you are feeling good so far. :thumbup: I hope it continues that way for you.


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Mommatoboys ~ Yay! You got a good temp rise. :dust:


----------



## Mommatoboys

:)yes I did but one of my boys had me up 3 times last night so I don't know how accurate my temp is.


----------



## MomOf3Girls

:bfn: again. Stopping the P and waiting for af. :cry:

Went to the final birth center yesterday afternoon. I liked it there a lot too. I think it's going to be between the first one we went to, and the last. I've ruled out the 2nd one. Still a tough choice!


----------



## Mommatoboys

MomOf3Girls said:


> :bfn: again. Stopping the P and waiting for af. :cry:
> 
> Went to the final birth center yesterday afternoon. I liked it there a lot too. I think it's going to be between the first one we went to, and the last. I've ruled out the 2nd one. Still a tough choice!

Aww I'm so sorry I know that's heartbreaking:(. Which one of the birthing centers is closer?


----------



## TwinMommy6

MomOf3Girls said:


> :bfn: again. Stopping the P and waiting for af. :cry:
> 
> Went to the final birth center yesterday afternoon. I liked it there a lot too. I think it's going to be between the first one we went to, and the last. I've ruled out the 2nd one. Still a tough choice!

I'm so very sorry to hear :'(


----------



## MomOf3Girls

AF officially found me. :cry: Onto the next cycle. Need to update my siggy, sigh. If next month is another bfn, I'm afraid I may take it harder than I have been. Been trying to be optimistic each month, but not sure how much I can take of bfn. Plus, not sure if you guys are like this, but I have "favorite months" and September is one of them. I think that will make it harder than another month. Not sure if I want to try for Oct or not. DD #3 was born in Oct. When I'm done having kids, I'd like to get some kind of mothers jewelry with all their birthstones. I don't mind repeat months, just don't want a repeat next to each other and have two of the same stone next to each other, unless I have twins that both survive. But, not repeat from two different pregnancies. The Aug peridot would have looked nice next to #3's pink tourmoline. Sapphire looks nice too though. But, I also just want a baby so bad and want to keep trying each month. Hopefully we just get September, and all will be good! It's also a nice time of year to have a birthday.

Birth center #1 and #3 are both 20 minutes away. #2 was 30 minutes away. That was a factor in ruling #2 out, but not the only factor. It was still nice, and doable. Just had to start some kind of weeding process.


----------



## Mommatoboys

MomOf3Girls said:


> AF officially found me. :cry: Onto the next cycle. Need to update my siggy, sigh. If next month is another bfn, I'm afraid I may take it harder than I have been. Been trying to be optimistic each month, but not sure how much I can take of bfn. Plus, not sure if you guys are like this, but I have "favorite months" and September is one of them. I think that will make it harder than another month. Not sure if I want to try for Oct or not. DD #3 was born in Oct. When I'm done having kids, I'd like to get some kind of mothers jewelry with all their birthstones. I don't mind repeat months, just don't want a repeat next to each other and have two of the same stone next to each other, unless I have twins that both survive. But, not repeat from two different pregnancies. The Aug peridot would have looked nice next to #3's pink tourmoline. Sapphire looks nice too though. But, I also just want a baby so bad and want to keep trying each month. Hopefully we just get September, and all will be good! It's also a nice time of year to have a birthday.
> 
> 
> 
> Birth center #1 and #3 are both 20 minutes away. #2 was 30 minutes away. That was a factor in ruling #2 out, but not the only factor. It was still nice, and doable. Just had to start some kind of weeding process.

I know exactly how you feel. These bfn's have been devastating! I really didn't think it would take this long. If I don't get my bfp this month then I'm done charting my bbt and using opk's. Just going to take a causal approach to it maybe I'm just trying to hard. My perfect months have already come and gone. I want the baby to be born in the spring/summer in between my other kids and I didn't want a fall/winter birth but I don't care now. If I get my bfp this cycle baby would be due around August 17th and my twins bday is August 31st. I guess that would be ok cause all my kids bdays would be in January and August. I just want to be pregnant already lol. I really don't want much more of an age difference between the kids so hopefully it will happen soon! 
I'm both those birthing centers would be great. You could always just put both names in a hat a draw one if it comes down to it:).


----------



## MomOf3Girls

How is everyone? 

Momma ~ I hope you had a great Thanksgiving!


----------



## Mommatoboys

MomOf3Girls said:


> How is everyone?
> 
> Momma ~ I hope you had a great Thanksgiving!

Thank you it was a great day with family! Ate way toooo much lol. How was you Thanksgiving? I'm actually feeling great which is unusual for me after O. I just have my typical sore boobs but I don't have my usual bloating and fatigue isn't as bad as it normally is (yet). I haven't had my normal hot flashes either so hopefully those are all good signs(fingers crossed). Going to test Monday morning although I'm sure it will be to early.

Twinmommy how are you?


----------



## TwinMommy6

Mommatoboys said:


> MomOf3Girls said:
> 
> 
> How is everyone?
> 
> Momma ~ I hope you had a great Thanksgiving!
> 
> Thank you it was a great day with family! Ate way toooo much lol. How was you Thanksgiving? I'm actually feeling great which is unusual for me after O. I just have my typical sore boobs but I don't have my usual bloating and fatigue isn't as bad as it normally is (yet). I haven't had my normal hot flashes either so hopefully those are all good signs(fingers crossed). Going to test Monday morning although I'm sure it will be to early.
> 
> Twinmommy how are you?Click to expand...

Hi ladies. Hope you all are doing well!! Must admit I'm jealous you just had thanksgiving I could have gone for a second thanks giving hahaha. 

Mommatoboys that's a good sign for you. I really hope you get your BFP this month!

I am doing ok. I have been lucky so far with not many symptoms but I have no appetite at all a little queasy I guess.
Hope you both have a wonderful weekend :)


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Mommatoboys said:


> MomOf3Girls said:
> 
> 
> How is everyone?
> 
> Momma ~ I hope you had a great Thanksgiving!
> 
> Thank you it was a great day with family! Ate way toooo much lol. How was you Thanksgiving? I'm actually feeling great which is unusual for me after O. I just have my typical sore boobs but I don't have my usual bloating and fatigue isn't as bad as it normally is (yet). I haven't had my normal hot flashes either so hopefully those are all good signs(fingers crossed). Going to test Monday morning although I'm sure it will be to early.
> 
> Twinmommy how are you?Click to expand...

We had a good Thanksgiving too. :thumbup: I hope having a different 2ww means a different outcome for you this month. :winkwink:

Twinmommy ~ Few symptoms is always nice. Esp when not getting the yucky ones! I can't remember, did you say you were going to get an u/s soon? If so, has that happened yet?


----------



## TwinMommy6

Yes but I do not have another docs appt until dec 11th. So I haven't even seen the pics yet. It was done at an X-ray clinic and they send the images to your family doc. Prob could see too much then though as I was only 4 week 5 days. Hope you ladies are having a nice weekend!


----------



## TwinMommy6

I meant ***couldnt see too much.


----------



## Mommatoboys

TwinMommy6 said:


> Mommatoboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MomOf3Girls said:
> 
> 
> How is everyone?
> 
> Momma ~ I hope you had a great Thanksgiving!
> 
> Thank you it was a great day with family! Ate way toooo much lol. How was you Thanksgiving? I'm actually feeling great which is unusual for me after O. I just have my typical sore boobs but I don't have my usual bloating and fatigue isn't as bad as it normally is (yet). I haven't had my normal hot flashes either so hopefully those are all good signs(fingers crossed). Going to test Monday morning although I'm sure it will be to early.
> 
> Twinmommy how are you?Click to expand...
> 
> Hi ladies. Hope you all are doing well!! Must admit I'm jealous you just had thanksgiving I could have gone for a second thanks giving hahaha.
> 
> Mommatoboys that's a good sign for you. I really hope you get your BFP this month!
> 
> I am doing ok. I have been lucky so far with not many symptoms but I have no appetite at all a little queasy I guess.
> Hope you both have a wonderful weekend :)Click to expand...

I had two days of Thanksgiving and I had so much food lol. Started having mild dull cramps and pinching today and some bloating upon of the symptoms I already had. Hope it's all good signs. Can't wait to know for sure.

Twinmommy sorry to hear you're starting to get a little sickness. I hope it isn't to bad for you.


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Twinmommy ~ That stinks that you didn't get to see the images. I guess I'm so used to getting to see it live as u/s's are bing done.

Momma ~ Still have my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## TwinMommy6

The next ones I will be able to see them right away this one was a little different than usual. 

Momma--I have everything crossed for you! Can't wait to hear about your BFP! :)


----------



## Mommatoboys

TwinMommy6 said:


> The next ones I will be able to see them right away this one was a little different than usual.
> 
> Momma--I have everything crossed for you! Can't wait to hear about your BFP! :)

Id say so cause I've never been to have an ultrasound and not got to see the screen or get pics. Hope your next us very enjoyable for you and you get lots of pictures!

Cramps have been more sharp and noticeable today and boobs have been extremely painful. Fatigue has really kicked into gear today. Broke down and tested thus morning with smu and it was bfn. I'm only 7-8 dpo so I hope I get my bfp in the next few days. Hope you all had a great weekend!


----------



## Mommatoboys

Had .5 temp drop this which put me a little below coverline. Not sure what to make of it because af isn't due for another 9 days so I'm crossing my fingers it was due to implantation. Going to test in the morning.


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Hopefully things will still be ok even with the temp drop. Check out my success chart for #2! This page includes success charts for 2 and 3, but the 2004 one is the one I want you to see. It's always possible even with temp drops. 

I can't make a link to work, maybe you can type it in.
fertilityfriend.com/home/250fd/


----------



## Mommatoboys

MomOf3Girls said:


> Hopefully things will still be ok even with the temp drop. Check out my success chart for #2! This page includes success charts for 2 and 3, but the 2004 one is the one I want you to see. It's always possible even with temp drops.
> 
> I can't make a link to work, maybe you can type it in.
> fertilityfriend.com/home/250fd/

Thanks. I did get the link to work. You did have quite a drop and then it went back up. Guess I'll just have to see what tomorrow's temp looks like. We had to turn the heat down in our house cause one of my boys has the croup so that may have caused some of the drop but I took my temp again an hour later after getting ready and it had only gone up .1 and then I took it a couple hours ago and it had gone up .9 since the morning temp so i dont know.


----------



## TwinMommy6

Good luck testing in the morning! I so hope you have good news for us :)


----------



## Mommatoboys

TwinMommy6 said:


> Good luck testing in the morning! I so hope you have good news for us :)

Thank you. I hope so too but feeling like it just didn't happen this cycle.


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Yes, lots of luck in the morning!

So, the next two days I'll be packing up for a huge trip. DH has to be in CA next week for work. If you remember, we live in SC. There's no way I'm missing out on the chance of getting pg this month since I'm due to o next week as well. I planned to go with him, just him and I fly. Then it kept evolving into bigger and grander plans. Now, it's us and the girls, DRIVING out there. Spending next week in CA, then driving to UT to visit DH's brother and some friends since we're out there for 5-6 days. Then, up to ID to spend Christmas with DH's parents and a lot of his siblings and their kids, including his sister that lives in Spain that we haven't seen in years. Then, we'll head back to SC the 26th or 27th. If it wasn't for wanting to get pg, I'd be all like, "Have fun in CA, see ya when you get back." :haha: So, for all this trouble, this BETTER be our month! If successful, this would be our 3rd child conceived in CA. :haha: First two were conceived/born in CA. I'm even packing a "TTC bag." :thumbup: Has all the stuff I'll need in one place without the kids coming across it and wondering what opk's and hpt's are.


----------



## TwinMommy6

MomOf3Girls said:


> Yes, lots of luck in the morning!
> 
> So, the next two days I'll be packing up for a huge trip. DH has to be in CA next week for work. If you remember, we live in SC. There's no way I'm missing out on the chance of getting pg this month since I'm due to o next week as well. I planned to go with him, just him and I fly. Then it kept evolving into bigger and grander plans. Now, it's us and the girls, DRIVING out there. Spending next week in CA, then driving to UT to visit DH's brother and some friends since we're out there for 5-6 days. Then, up to ID to spend Christmas with DH's parents and a lot of his siblings and their kids, including his sister that lives in Spain that we haven't seen in years. Then, we'll head back to SC the 26th or 27th. If it wasn't for wanting to get pg, I'd be all like, "Have fun in CA, see ya when you get back." :haha: So, for all this trouble, this BETTER be our month! If successful, this would be our 3rd child conceived in CA. :haha: First two were conceived/born in CA. I'm even packing a "TTC bag." :thumbup: Has all the stuff I'll need in one place without the kids coming across it and wondering what opk's and hpt's are.

That's exciting, sounds like you are going to have a wonderful December. I would love to go travel over the holidays :happydance:

Wishing you lotys of luck this cycle, maybe thats all you needed to do--go back to where the magic is :thumbup: hahaha

thinking about you today momma---sending you lots of :dust:


----------



## Mommatoboys

Omg! So I either got a faint bfp or a cruel evap. Showed up right away and has pink in it. My friend says it's a bfp. What do you ladies think?


----------



## TwinMommy6

Mommatoboys said:


> Omg! So I either got a faint bfp or a cruel evap. Showed up right away and has pink in it. My friend says it's a bfp. What do you ladies think?
> View attachment 705495

Oh my!!!!!!!!!! I think it's a bpf :) 

Evap line doesn't usually show up right away. I would def say thats a :bfp:

Oh I so hope it is, I am so excited for you:happydance:

Plus you have had some early symptoms it seems like.....how many dpo are you?


----------



## Mommatoboys

TwinMommy6 said:


> Mommatoboys said:
> 
> 
> Omg! So I either got a faint bfp or a cruel evap. Showed up right away and has pink in it. My friend says it's a bfp. What do you ladies think?
> View attachment 705495
> 
> 
> Oh my!!!!!!!!!! I think it's a bpf :)
> 
> Evap line doesn't usually show up right away. I would def say thats a :bfp:
> 
> Oh I so hope it is, I am so excited for you:happydance:
> 
> Plus you have had some early symptoms it seems like.....how many dpo are you?Click to expand...

I'm around 9dpo. The top test is from 5dpo and middle 7dpo. My boobs are bigger today. Bra barely fits and when I got up this morning and looked in the mirror and thought wow my skin looks great this morning it had such a nice glow to it lol. Hope it's from being pregnant! I'm going to test again in the morning. Really hope this is it!!!


----------



## TwinMommy6

That's amazing! I really have a good feeling for you this month. You deserve it for sure!!!!!!!! 

9 dpo is still very early I bet that line willl be getting darker and darker!!


----------



## Mommatoboys

TwinMommy6 said:


> That's amazing! I really have a good feeling for you this month. You deserve it for sure!!!!!!!!
> 
> 9 dpo is still very early I bet that line willl be getting darker and darker!!

Thank you so much! I'll post the one I take in the morning and hopefully it will be a little darker!


----------



## Mommatoboys

MomOf3Girls said:


> Yes, lots of luck in the morning!
> 
> So, the next two days I'll be packing up for a huge trip. DH has to be in CA next week for work. If you remember, we live in SC. There's no way I'm missing out on the chance of getting pg this month since I'm due to o next week as well. I planned to go with him, just him and I fly. Then it kept evolving into bigger and grander plans. Now, it's us and the girls, DRIVING out there. Spending next week in CA, then driving to UT to visit DH's brother and some friends since we're out there for 5-6 days. Then, up to ID to spend Christmas with DH's parents and a lot of his siblings and their kids, including his sister that lives in Spain that we haven't seen in years. Then, we'll head back to SC the 26th or 27th. If it wasn't for wanting to get pg, I'd be all like, "Have fun in CA, see ya when you get back." :haha: So, for all this trouble, this BETTER be our month! If successful, this would be our 3rd child conceived in CA. :haha: First two were conceived/born in CA. I'm even packing a "TTC bag." :thumbup: Has all the stuff I'll need in one place without the kids coming across it and wondering what opk's and hpt's are.

That's awesome! Sound like you have a very busy month ahead of you! I so hope ca will prove to be lucky to you again for #3. So excited for you! Hope you all have a safe and wonderful trip!


----------



## MomOf3Girls

That's great news, momma! :happydance: I hope the tests get darker and darker for you. :thumbup: And that it's a girl. :winkwink:

Twinmommy ~ I hope you have a little girl there as well! :kiss: This smile makes me think of my girls. They love to wear fairy wings. :haha:


----------



## Mommatoboys

Thank you I can't wait to test again in the morning. Going to be hard to sleep tonight lol. Oh it would be wonderful if it was a girl but as ling as it's healthy then I'm happy:).


----------



## Mommatoboys

Here are pictures from this mornings test. Line is a bit darker so I think I have the start if my ladies!!! I'm so excited!!! Can't wait for the line to get darker and confirm with digi and then tell dh.


----------



## Mommatoboys

mommatoboys said:


> here are pictures from this mornings test. Line is a bit darker so i think i have the start if my ladies!!! I'm so excited!!! Can't wait for the line to get darker and confirm with digi and then tell dh.
> View attachment 706037


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Woo-hoo! For darker test! :happydance: Plus, your chart is looking similar to my #2 success chart. :winkwink: Can't wait to hear about your digi test when you take it. How do you plan to tell DH?

Supposed to leave tonight after #1, #2, and I finish our church activity. The activity is technically for them, I'm just one of the leaders, so I get to go too. I hope I can have us all ready to go in time! Leaving at 8pm, and DH wants to get to AL, then stop for the night. :wacko:


----------



## Mommatoboys

MomOf3Girls said:


> Woo-hoo! For darker test! :happydance: Plus, your chart is looking similar to my #2 success chart. :winkwink: Can't wait to hear about your digi test when you take it. How do you plan to tell DH?
> 
> Supposed to leave tonight after #1, #2, and I finish our church activity. The activity is technically for them, I'm just one of the leaders, so I get to go too. I hope I can have us all ready to go in time! Leaving at 8pm, and DH wants to get to AL, then stop for the night. :wacko:

Thank you! The line is much more obvious in person today. Going to buy some frer's after I drop the kids off at school. As soon as I can get a digi to day pregnant then I'm going to have the boys hand dh a gift bag with an ohio state onesie, bib and the test at the bottom. I can't wait to surprise him so hopefully by Friday or Saturday the digi will be positive. 
Good luck with your trip and travel safely. This has to be your month because them we all will be one cycle behind each other!!!


----------



## Mommatoboys

Line showed up within seconds with only a 30min hold! I'm pregnant!!!:happydance:


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Congratulations! Now go poa(digi)s, and tell DH. :happydance: Did you mean 30 sec hold?


----------



## Mommatoboys

Thank you! I bought some digi's too but afraid it might be to early to get a positive on them since they aren't as sensitive. No I meant a 30min hold on urine. That why I wasn't expecting such a nice looking positive:). Going to try and buy the onesie and bib today but dh is with me so i dont know if I can sneak them or not lol.


----------



## TwinMommy6

Mommatoboys said:


> Line showed up within seconds with only a 30min hold! I'm pregnant!!!:happydance:
> View attachment 706079

OMG I am so happy happy happy for you!!!!! I knew it. 

You must be so ecstatic. YAY!!!!!!!!
What a wonderful early Christmas present for you DH :)


----------



## TwinMommy6

Mommatoboys said:


> Line showed up within seconds with only a 30min hold! I'm pregnant!!!:happydance:
> View attachment 706079

That looks exactly the same a my 10 dpo!


----------



## Mommatoboys

I'm still in shock! I just can't believe it happened! I think I'm going to go ahead and test in the morning with a digital because it's so hard not to tell dh. 
How are you feeling?


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Oh, ok. For some reason I thought you were holding the test stick for 30 min. :haha: That's why I thought you meant 30 sec. FYI, I tested at 11 dpo with #3 with an ept digital, and it read pregnant. I can't remember, how many cycles had you been trying?


----------



## Mommatoboys

MomOf3Girls said:


> Oh, ok. For some reason I thought you were holding the test stick for 30 min. :haha: That's why I thought you meant 30 sec. FYI, I tested at 11 dpo with #3 with an ept digital, and it read pregnant. I can't remember, how many cycles had you been trying?

I went ahead and tested with the digital this morning and this is what I got

Yay!!! Going to tell dh when he gets up this evening. Still need to get a onesie and stuff. He followed me into every store at the mall yesterday so didn't get to buy anything and I'm having a hard time finding an ohio state onesie that would work for a boy or girl. 
Sending lots of:babydust: to you!!! Oh and btw I really think those softcups played a big factor in my BFP. Maybe you could give them a try:). I went off the pill in February and we weren't trying but also wasn't preventing. This was our 5th cycle of aggressively ttc.


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Yay! I love the digitals. Good luck finding a onesie. 

We ended up not leaving last night. Left this morning at 6:30. My kids wake at 8 am or after usually. The 6 yo was wondering why it was still dark if it's morning. :haha:


----------



## TwinMommy6

Thats amazing momma, I am so happy for you :):hugs:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## TwinMommy6

MomOf3Girls said:


> Yay! I love the digitals. Good luck finding a onesie.
> 
> We ended up not leaving last night. Left this morning at 6:30. My kids wake at 8 am or after usually. The 6 yo was wondering why it was still dark if it's morning. :haha:

oooh, that's early!
Travel safely---sending you an abundance of :dust:


----------



## Mommatoboys

That is early especially with little ones. Safe travel sent your way.
Just had the kids give dh his gift bag. He didn't say a word after he opened the tin box with the pregnancy test and note in it because he was to busy crying. It was a moment I will never forget:):cloud9:


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Mommatoboys said:


> That is early especially with little ones. Safe travel sent your way.
> Just had the kids give dh his gift bag. He didn't say a word after he opened the tin box with the pregnancy test and note in it because he was to busy crying. It was a moment I will never forget:):cloud9:

Aww, so sweet! :flower:


----------



## Mommatoboys

And I got it all on video:)


----------



## TwinMommy6

thats awesome, what a great reaction :) How are you feeling?


----------



## Mommatoboys

TwinMommy6 said:


> thats awesome, what a great reaction :) How are you feeling?

A little tired, queasy, and so bloated that my pants are already tight lol. Started using the progesterone cream Tuesday and it intensifies the symtopms. Only have to use it for the first 12wks though. How are you feeling? Good I hope.

Momto3girls hope your trip is going well. Nasty weather here. Are you having to drive through any of it?


----------



## TwinMommy6

Mommatoboys said:


> TwinMommy6 said:
> 
> 
> thats awesome, what a great reaction :) How are you feeling?
> 
> A little tired, queasy, and so bloated that my pants are already tight lol. Started using the progesterone cream Tuesday and it intensifies the symtopms. Only have to use it for the first 12wks though. How are you feeling? Good I hope.
> 
> Momto3girls hope your trip is going well. Nasty weather here. Are you having to drive through any of it?Click to expand...


Pretty much the same as you, haven't had any ms yet---hopefully it stays that way :) 
I am SO bloated and uncomfortable. But there is much worse symptoms I could be feeling so I will take it!!!! We are going to my MIL for the weeked and she doesn't know yet, so hopefully ms doesn't kick in this weekend. 

We had amazing weather here yesterday it was 11 degrees, that's super warm for us in December. Today was a bit chilly but no snow so I am gratfel for that as well :)


----------



## TwinMommy6

Momma~~~I see you did the chinese gender predictor too, YAY both predicted girls I know it's all for fun but will be interesting to see how it actually plays out ;)

Now we just need to send boy baby dust to momof3girls!!!!


----------



## HisKhaleesi

We are TTC #3, with no success. Can I buddy up too? I really need support from other moms who are having late infertility issues. Im dealing with lots of issues of feeling selfish and hating every woman I see that has a baby. Its a very emotional journey that I never thought I would ever be on.


----------



## MomOf3Girls

HisKhaleesi said:


> We are TTC #3, with no success. Can I buddy up too? I really need support from other moms who are having late infertility issues. Im dealing with lots of issues of feeling selfish and hating every woman I see that has a baby. Its a very emotional journey that I never thought I would ever be on.

Hello! I'm sorry you're dealing with infertility issues. Hopefully you get pregnant again soon. Looks like we are neighbors. We live in sc. Used to live in Raleigh. DD#3 was born there. If you are in Raleigh, I know a wonderful RE that I went to. 

We had a rough night last night and today. We had planned to stop and get a hotel in Dallas, but they were getting freezing rain and sleet. It was to get worse today and be bad till Tuesday. Didn't want to get stuck, so we just kept going all night to get out. Plus, got through with fewer people on the road. There was finally no more ice and snow shortly before El Paso. Kept going since it was then morning and are now almost to Phoenix and will stay with Sil and bil tonight. So tired. Sorry I haven't gotten on today until now. Been either taking my turn driving, sleeping, or not feeling well. 40 mph from Dallas to almost El Paso all night after having driven all day already = not fun! I look forward to a good night sleep! Didn't get to do my temp this am for above reason. At least I am not close to o day, and looking for a rise yet.


----------



## HisKhaleesi

MomOf3Girls said:


> HisKhaleesi said:
> 
> 
> We are TTC #3, with no success. Can I buddy up too? I really need support from other moms who are having late infertility issues. Im dealing with lots of issues of feeling selfish and hating every woman I see that has a baby. Its a very emotional journey that I never thought I would ever be on.
> 
> Hello! I'm sorry you're dealing with infertility issues. Hopefully you get pregnant again soon. Looks like we are neighbors. We live in sc. Used to live in Raleigh. DD#3 was born there. If you are in Raleigh, I know a wonderful RE that I went to.
> 
> We had a rough night last night and today. We had planned to stop and get a hotel in Dallas, but they were getting freezing rain and sleet. It was to get worse today and be bad till Tuesday. Didn't want to get stuck, so we just kept going all night to get out. Plus, got through with fewer people on the road. There was finally no more ice and snow shortly before El Paso. Kept going since it was then morning and are now almost to Phoenix and will stay with Sil and bil tonight. So tired. Sorry I haven't gotten on today until now. Been either taking my turn driving, sleeping, or not feeling well. 40 mph from Dallas to almost El Paso all night after having driven all day already = not fun! I look forward to a good night sleep! Didn't get to do my temp this am for above reason. At least I am not close to o day, and looking for a rise yet.Click to expand...

Nice to meet you! Im further down on the coast near Jacksonville. I wish we had snow down here on the coast!


----------



## MomOf3Girls

TwinMommy6 said:


> Momma~~~I see you did the chinese gender predictor too, YAY both predicted girls I know it's all for fun but will be interesting to see how it actually plays out ;)
> 
> Now we just need to send boy baby dust to momof3girls!!!!

I went and looked at it. DD #1 and #3 were predicted to be girls. #2 was predicted to be a boy. BUT, she was conceived Aug 1. I was 26 when I conceived her, July conception predicted girl, august conception predicted boy. Right on the cusp. :haha: If I conceive this cycle, it predicts boy. :thumbup: If I don't conceive this cycle, January and 36 predict girl, plus I said a couple pages back I don't want a repeat October right after my last child born in Oct. Looking like skipping TTC next month would be a great idea! Hopefully, I'll get my bfp this month and won't have to make that decision.


----------



## Mommatoboys

TwinMommy6 said:


> Momma~~~I see you did the chinese gender predictor too, YAY both predicted girls I know it's all for fun but will be interesting to see how it actually plays out ;)
> 
> Now we just need to send boy baby dust to momof3girls!!!!

Yes!!! It was right about all my boys so I hope it's right this time around for both of us!!!


----------



## Mommatoboys

HisKhaleesi said:


> We are TTC #3, with no success. Can I buddy up too? I really need support from other moms who are having late infertility issues. Im dealing with lots of issues of feeling selfish and hating every woman I see that has a baby. Its a very emotional journey that I never thought I would ever be on.

I'm so sorry that you are going through such a hard time. I do know exactly how you feel though. When I was ttc my first I had 2 mc's and every pregnant woman I saw made me so jealous and every time I would hear a friend or family member was pregnant I would get furious and depressed. I never had problems getting pregnant just keeping the pregnancy but the third pregnancy worked out well and so did the fourth. This time it took 5 cycles of aggressively ttc and I thought it wasn't going to happen. I had been charting bbt, using opk's, checking cervical position and cm and wasn't having any luck and was starting to get in that jealous and depressed state again. We decided to try one last cycle and then give it a break. We bd'd a few times more then the other cycles and I used softcups this time and I finally got my BFP. If u may ask have you been diagnosed with infertility problems? I will be any help to you that I can cause I know it's frustrating.


----------



## Mommatoboys

MomOf3Girls said:


> TwinMommy6 said:
> 
> 
> Momma~~~I see you did the chinese gender predictor too, YAY both predicted girls I know it's all for fun but will be interesting to see how it actually plays out ;)
> 
> Now we just need to send boy baby dust to momof3girls!!!!
> 
> I went and looked at it. DD #1 and #3 were predicted to be girls. #2 was predicted to be a boy. BUT, she was conceived Aug 1. I was 26 when I conceived her, July conception predicted girl, august conception predicted boy. Right on the cusp. :haha: If I conceive this cycle, it predicts boy. :thumbup: If I don't conceive this cycle, January and 36 predict girl, plus I said a couple pages back I don't want a repeat October right after my last child born in Oct. Looking like skipping TTC next month would be a great idea! Hopefully, I'll get my bfp this month and won't have to make that decision.Click to expand...

Oh I so hope you get your bfp!!! And that it's a boy! It would be so awesome for us all to be pregnant and all of us have the gender we were trying for! Hope your traveling is going well and you're having a safe trip.


----------



## TwinMommy6

MomOf3Girls said:


> TwinMommy6 said:
> 
> 
> Momma~~~I see you did the chinese gender predictor too, YAY both predicted girls I know it's all for fun but will be interesting to see how it actually plays out ;)
> 
> Now we just need to send boy baby dust to momof3girls!!!!
> 
> I went and looked at it. DD #1 and #3 were predicted to be girls. #2 was predicted to be a boy. BUT, she was conceived Aug 1. I was 26 when I conceived her, July conception predicted girl, august conception predicted boy. Right on the cusp. :haha: If I conceive this cycle, it predicts boy. :thumbup: If I don't conceive this cycle, January and 36 predict girl, plus I said a couple pages back I don't want a repeat October right after my last child born in Oct. Looking like skipping TTC next month would be a great idea! Hopefully, I'll get my bfp this month and won't have to make that decision.Click to expand...

Well that makes me feel very hopeful that I will get a little pink bundle :) I really hope this is your month and it's sprinkled with boy dust!


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Looks like I'm o'ing today! Two days earlier than I thought I would. Although, last cycle I was using those really good P suppositories, and lengthened my LP 3 days longer than usual. I could feel my body trying to start af, but the P wasn't letting it come. I'm o'ing at the right day if af started when it should have. . . . . Either that or having good amount of P last cycle end helped balance the hormones better for a more average o day this cycle. Day 13 just seems so early to me! Usually it's day 15 following P sups, and that's early for me. Anyway, if it is indeed today, and I'm successful, it'll be a Labor Day due date. :haha: Oh, and we bd'ed last night, so timed it just right to hopefully sway the boy chance. I think I O'ed this am, or in the process. Had strong pains on the left side this am, and also pains on the right, but it's not as strong as the left. The pains at this moment seem to be tapering off.


----------



## Mommatoboys

That's great news! I hope you caught the little egg this month and you get your bfp! Lots and lots of boy :dust::dust:


----------



## Mommatoboys

So my poor twins have had a nasty stomach bug and i dont know if I have caught it or if ms has found me sooner and more fierce then I anticipated. I have been dealing with nausea from implantation which I've never had with the other ones. It hits me around bedtime and lasts till early afternoon. I was fighting intense nausea all night while trying to care for my sick boys but it finally got the best of me at 5am I even had to call dh to come home. I really hope it is just a stomach bug and not from the pregnancy. There's no way I can get the kids to school and do what needs to be done if I'm going to be feeling this way. Fingers crossed it goes away soon!

Twinmommy how are you doing?


----------



## TwinMommy6

Mommatoboys said:


> So my poor twins have had a nasty stomach bug and i dont know if I have caught it or if ms has found me sooner and more fierce then I anticipated. I have been dealing with nausea from implantation which I've never had with the other ones. It hits me around bedtime and lasts till early afternoon. I was fighting intense nausea all night while trying to care for my sick boys but it finally got the best of me at 5am I even had to call dh to come home. I really hope it is just a stomach bug and not from the pregnancy. There's no way I can get the kids to school and do what needs to be done if I'm going to be feeling this way. Fingers crossed it goes away soon!
> 
> Twinmommy how are you doing?

Funny you should say that.....I think I may have the flu. It hit me hard yesterday I thought it was ms( haven't had any yet) but it lasted all day I got up for work and to take the boys to school and I'm freezing. Horrible chills nausea headache and frequent trips to the toilet :( I managed to work then come home and straight to bed. My work is not very understanding when it comes to sick days I'm praying this goes away tonight. Then my manager looked right at me and asked if I was pregnant. Must be my hormones cause I was so angry afterwards lol. I felt like she put me on the spot. Anyways I hope you're feeling better and momof3girls I am crossing my fingers for you :)


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Awww, I hope both of you start to feel better! :hugs:


----------



## Mommatoboys

Sorry to hear you are so sick and you have to go to work line that. I know that is rough. Really hope you are feeling better. My stomach is better but I have some type of virus and just feel awful. I hardly ever get sick but when I'm pregnant it hits me from the start. Guess it's because your immune system is suppressed. 
Momof3girls how is your trip going?


----------



## TwinMommy6

Thank you. I hope you're feeling better too and your little guys :( it sucks when the kids get sick! I finally today feel a bit better but now my son has it. Stupid flu! I honestly can't remember the last time any of us have had the flu. How are you feeling other than the stomach bug?


----------



## Mommatoboys

Thank you we are feeling better. Over the stomach bug and now we all have colds but I'll take that any day over throwing up. Glad you are feeling better but sorry to hear that your kiddo is sick now. Hopefully it will leave us all alone soon! I don't want my kids or any of us to be sick for Christmas. We will be going to visit my mother in-law on the 26th in VA weather permitting. We try to go down every Christmas and 4th of July. So hopefully everyone is well for the trip. The kids get sick every time we go there and it make for a very rough time for all of us. I went to a new doctor Tuesday morning and had blood drawn but still waiting on results and it's driving me crazy. I called yesterday evening and she said they should be in this morning but not to call them, they would call me. Made me a little mad lol.

Momof3girls hope you are doing good. I'm getting excited to hear about your:bfp:. 
:dust:


----------



## MomOf3Girls

I'm glad you guys are feeling a bit better. :thumbup: And I'm really hoping to hear about my bfp this month too! :winkwink: Trip is going good. Monday and Tuesday we hung out at the hotel and did our school work, went to pool (indoor), did laundry. Yesterday and today the girls and I were/will be at Disneyland. Poor DH goes to work all week, which is why we are here in the first place. :haha:

You know how I O'ed two days early this month? It's a good thing I did! Sunday night is the only night we've been able to bd. Any other cd for o, and we probably would not have been able bd at all, and would have missed it. It's like God knew what our schedule would be, and intervened. :haha: Hopefully that's a good sign that all will be successful this month.


----------



## Mommatoboys

So glad to here to hear everything is going good. Disneyland huh? I bet the girls are loving that! I hope to take my kids to one when they are older. That's awesome that everything worked out the way it did and I hope you guys caught that egg. Surely this is your month based on how things happened. It just has to be!


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Yes, they had a blast! We came here before when we lived in CA, and the first two were 3 yo and 7 mths. My oldest remembered some things, but my other two, nothing bc of being either too young or not there. They have all been to WDW several times, so they were constantly comparing the two parks. :haha:


----------



## Mommatoboys

Awesome! Sounds like you guys are having a wonderful time:)


----------



## Mommatoboys

So after 3 days of waiting I finally got someone at my doctors office to track down my blood work results only to find out all they did was a pregnancy test which of course came back positive. I just couldn't believe they didn't check any of my levels after I told them about my mc's and progesterone problem. So after explaining all that again to the nurse she called my doctor and I had to go back yesterday and have more blood taken. Results should be in Monday but I doubt after all the trouble I had trying to get the 1st results. So far I have not been very happy with this new doctors office but I really hope things get better. I really want an enjoyable experience with everything since this is my last baby:(. Sorry just had to vent a little:).
Hope everyone is doing great! I seem to be catching everything in site since I got pregnant and my immune system is down. The 1st 12 wks are the hardest cause you can be so so sick but you can't take anything. Hoping it all passes soon so I can enjoy Christmas with my boys.


----------



## TwinMommy6

Well girls please say a prayer for me--I had bad cramps went to the washroom and there was pink blood. A fair amount :( it's not bright red and it's not flowing out but when I wipe it's there. I don't want to go to emerg tonight cause if I'm losing it there's nothing they can do.im going to wait till morning and see if there's any change. I'm devestated I really hope this isn't a miscarriage :(


----------



## Mommatoboys

I am so sorry to hear:(. I said a prayer for you and will continue to pray for you and your baby. I don't mean to get your hopes up or anything but I thought maybe you could find a little comfort in what happened during my pregnancies with my boys. Between 6-7wks I started bleeding with both pregnancies and having a lot if cramps. It was bright red and so much that I had to use a pad. I can't remember the exact cause of it with my first son but with the twins they had me go right away for an ultrasound to check on things and that's when I found out I was having twins. The doctor said everything looked fine but sometime when the uterus grows the placenta can separate a little from the wall and cause bleeding and that it should heal on it's own in a couple weeks. My bleeding lasted about two weeks and then it stopped and I never had any more problems. So far with this no bleeding just cramping. I keep waiting for it to show up though and will be shocked if it doesn't. I hope everything is ok. Just try and take it easy. I know it's so hard because you are on edge fearing the worse. I'll keep praying. Keep us posted.


----------



## TwinMommy6

Thank you for your kind words :) I really hope it's just something similar as to what you experienced. I'm also sorry to hear about all the stress with your blood work. What a nightmare. Is this your regular doctors office? I can't believe they just did a pregnancy test--hopefully Monday morning you get your results. I would have been so irritated. 
Momof3girls your trip is sounding amazing! I can't wait to brin the boys to Disney world!


----------



## Mommatoboys

I really hope it is too! Just hang in there Hun:). It's a new doctor that was my first time there. They do things a lot different then the other doctors I have had. Will just try and stick with them though since I really want to delivery at the hospital where we live. The twins were born their and I loved it!


----------



## Mommatoboys

Twinmommy6 how are you doing today? I hope all is well!


----------



## TwinMommy6

Mommatoboys said:


> Twinmommy6 how are you doing today? I hope all is well!

Well there hasn't been any more blood (thank goodness) other than cramping I feel ok. Every time I go to the washroom I'm scared I'm going to see red but nothing!!!!! I have a prenatal apt on Wednesday so I will bring it up with my doctor unless it comes again. Thank you for your prayers. How are you feeling? First trimester sucks lol


----------



## Mommatoboys

Awesome! So happy to hear that!!! You may just want to call them Monday and let them know about. All doctors are different but they still may want you to come in and may do some blood work to check levels. That's what mine did anyway. I know how you feel about going to the restroom and fearing to see red. I've been cramping quite a lot today and hurting in my back and I'm freaking out I'm going to start bleeding but nothing yet. I will feel much more at ease after these 12wks lol.


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Twinmommy ~ Oh how scary! I am glad the bleeding seems to have stopped. Hopefully it has stopped for good, and all goes well from here on out.


----------



## TwinMommy6

So I went to my doctors today and they did another urine sample which came back negative. So I have lost the baby :( they want me to do my bloodwork again but I don't know what the point is. I will keep you posted if I do. Hope you are feeling well mommatoboys and fingers still crossed for you momof3girls


----------



## Mommatoboys

Oh Hun I am so so sorry:cry:. I know you are devastated. I was so hoping everything was ok. My heart is breaking for you and your dh. I'll be praying that God brings peace, strength and comfort to you guys. If you need to talk I'm here.


----------



## TwinMommy6

So I went to my doctors today and they did another urine sample which came back negative. So I have lost the baby :( they want me to do my bloodwork again but I don't know what the point is. I will keep you posted if I do. Hope you are feeling well mommatoboys and fingers still crossed for you momof3girls


----------



## TwinMommy6

I don't know why that posted twice. After I wrote that I did a clear blue digital which is saying pregnant still. This emotional rollarcoaster is enough to kill me. The urine test at the docs an hour and a half early was negative this one is positive. I haven't had any preggo symptoms really and I haven't had any other miscarriage symptoms either. I am so confused I feel sick to my stomach. I am going to get my bloodwork done in the am and ask for an ultrasound. So I know one way or another. Thanks for listening to me vent!!!!!


----------



## Mommatoboys

Oh my goodness that would make me crazy!!! I thought the the test at the doctors would be more sensitive. I hoping for the best! Demand that ultrasound tomorrow so at least you know one way or the other and are not tormenting yourself. Keep us posted. Still praying things will be ok.


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Oh no, Twinmommy! That's odd that one test was neg and one pos. Maybe the sample wasn't concentrated enough at the doctors? I'm still hoping and praying for the best for you! :hugs:


----------



## Mommatoboys

Any news twinmommy6? Praying for you.


----------



## TwinMommy6

Just waiting on the bloodwork. Trying not to stress but it's hard. How are you. Any different symptoms?


----------



## TwinMommy6

MomOf3Girls said:


> Oh no, Twinmommy! That's odd that one test was neg and one pos. Maybe the sample wasn't concentrated enough at the doctors? I'm still hoping and praying for the best for you! :hugs:

Thank you. I hope the bloodwork comes back all positive :) how are you. How's the trip going? 3 days away from testing. I hope you get your BFP!!!


----------



## Mommatoboys

I know waiting is the worst thing ever when it comes to things of this nature. I take it that they did not do an ultrasound then? I'm still cramping constantly and having some sharp pain but I'm taking it as a good thing that the baby is growing and causing it. Fatigue is really starting to kick in. I'm so tired by evening it's all I can do to make dinner, bath kids and get them to bed. Boobs have become extremely sore today as well. Went to the doctor today and answered a ton of ?'s and got to meet the doctor. My blood work from the 13th was finally in and my hcg was 3222 and progesterone was 27.8. So far things are ok. I go for an ultrasound tomorrow at 2:45 but I doubt if I hear the heartbeat since I'm not that far along. Still praying everything is ok and I hope you can get a peaceful nights sleep.


----------



## MomOf3Girls

TwinMommy6 said:


> Just waiting on the bloodwork. Trying not to stress but it's hard. How are you. Any different symptoms?

I hope you hear back from them soon! 

I've been having a lot of symptoms this time so I'm going nuts wanting to know what way it'll go. I broke down and tested with a frer yesterday am at 8 dpo. With the symptoms, and my chart looking like implantation could have happened at 6 dpo, I took the chance, but alas, bfn. I hope it was a false negative from testing too early. The charting site doesn't list all PG symptoms, esp ones I get. Namely, getting a yeast infection and gagging every time I brush my teeth.


----------



## Mommatoboys

Those all sound like really good signs!!! Crossing my fingers you get you bfp soon!!!


----------



## Mommatoboys

So a few days ago I had a dream that I had twin boys again ( I had a dream I was having twins with my first set right before I found out they were twins.) well I had my ultrasound today and surprise twins again! She couldn't see fetal poles yet she said I was probably just to early so I have to go back in a week. I just had a bad feeling because I've been having the same really bad cramps like I did with my twins. Dh is completely freaking out. He came home and went to bed lol. I'm so scared myself. I didn't want to worry about this pregnancy so much and now I'm going to be.


----------



## TwinMommy6

Sorry about the bfn momof3girls :( your having good symptoms so I think you tested to early ;). Fingers crossed!!!

Mommtoboys---OMG!!!!!!!!!! Congrats. Wow! That is exciting :) two little girls maybe :). I'm so happy for you. Are you in shock? I know I would be lol


----------



## Mommatoboys

Thank you! I really don't know how I feel. There is so many emotions I'm feeling right now. I am shocked although I had my suspicions. I really didn't think I would have another set. I just hope they are both ok. How are you doing?


----------



## TwinMommy6

Don't stress yourself you will make two perfectly healthy little babes. You did it once you can do it again ;). 

They said my bloodwork will be in tmrw morning. I'm trying to stay positive but to be honest pretty angry with my doctor. I think sending me for bloodwork and not a scan was just cruel and the wait is pure torture. I feel like everything is ok though so time will tell :). Sleeping tonight might be difficult though


----------



## Mommatoboys

Thank you so much I hope so:). That was very cruel of your doctor to do that to you. I swear I don't understand them sometimes. I would do things so differently if I was a doctor. I hope you can get some sleep tonight and I hope I can as well! Are you having any symptoms? I take that you haven't had any more bleeding?


----------



## TwinMommy6

No more bleeding just constant nausea and my boobs hurt so bad. It worse in the night if I roll over lol 
So when did you tell dh? Just today?


----------



## Mommatoboys

So glad you haven't had any more bleeding. Those sound line good pregnancy symptoms! I can't wait to hear your blood work results! Dh was with me at the ultrasound and was just stunned. His exact words were "are you freaking kidding me!" Hahaha


----------



## TwinMommy6

That's insane. I think my dh would have fainted lol


----------



## Mommatoboys

Lol I don't know how mine didn't!


----------



## TwinMommy6

The doctor just called me. And my levels are 66619 so everything is fine!!!!!!!! What a relief. I'm so happy :)


----------



## Mommatoboys

Yay!!! I'm so happy for you! That test at the doctors must have been bad. I wish they would have just gave you an ultrasound so you didn't have to wait in torment but I'm do glad you and your baby are fine:).


----------



## TwinMommy6

Thank you. Me too! I'm going to sleep much better tonight <3


----------



## Mommatoboys

Please pray for my babies! Just had some weird pain and a deep feeling of loss and a lot of bright red blood:(.


----------



## TwinMommy6

Oh no :( lots of prayers for you and your babies. I hope everything is ok. I hope you were able to sleep an the blood went away. Keep me posted. You are in my thoughts. ((Hugs))


----------



## Mommatoboys

Thank you. Just had blood work done and lab said results should be in today. I hope they are because I don't want to wait until Monday to know. Finally cried myself to sleep around 1 and got up at 6:30 to dark red/brown spotting and then all bleeding stopped. Still having pain though so I'm just praying for the best and trying to rest.


----------



## TwinMommy6

Well that's a good sign that the blood stopped and hopefully the cramping is just the stretching happening in there. I know exactly how you are feeling. Get lots of rest today. And I'm praying your bloodwork is in today and everything's ok.


----------



## Mommatoboys

Thank you. I hope I get good news like you did! Well keep you posted.


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Twinmommy ~ I am so so glad everything is fine with you! :happydance:

Mommatoboys ~ I hope all is ok with you too. That's good your bleeding has stopped. Hopefully it was just random, and the babes are doing well. How fun to have another set of twins! I'm so jealous. I hope to conceive twins again someday, but keep BOTH of them. Although, I believe twin pregnancy might make me too high risk to do the birth center and water birth thing. But, I'd be willing to give that up for twins. :haha: It's funny about dreams. Before my first u/s with 3rd, I had one dream that I had twin boys. Then another dream just days before the u/s that I delivered them, but they rushed them away bc something was wrong, and they died. Sometimes I wonder if the vanished twin was a boy bc of that. Maybe even a boy embryo that tried to split into two identicals? Sometimes I wonder now bc in both dreams I had twin boys, and ended up with one girl. :haha: After I found out about the vanishing twin, I figured I lost one of the boys, but kept one boy. So imagine my surprise at the gender u/s when I was told my baby was a girl. :haha: Never was there ever a girl baby in any dream with #3 pregnancy. I did have dreams about a girl with 1 and 2 though.


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Oh, and it's another dud month for me. I even had myself convinced that things were successful this month, and it would be my month. Going to skip my progesterone tonight, then af should arrive tomorrow am. That way I move on to try again, af should be on the light side by Christmas, and af gone for our long drive home after Christmas. Just really devastated yesterday and today. I suspected yesterday, and was down, but had a little hope things would turn around. Today, things were all confirmed. :cry: All in God's timing. I just wish I knew what His timing was.


----------



## TwinMommy6

Oh I'm so sorry ((hugs)). 
It's especially hard when you get you get your hopes up :(
But enjoy the rest of your holiday and Christmas and everything happens for a reason :)


----------



## Mommatoboys

So the other doctor looked at my results and told the nurse that my levels were consistent with how far along I am but didn't say a number. I have to go back in Monday to check my levels again and see how much they have raised. I dont know if he even knew what my first levels were or that I'm having twins. So I feel a tad better but won't be happy until after Monday. Still having light spotting and bad cramping. 

Momof3girls I'm sorry to hear that you didn't get your bfp:hugs:
I hope you and your family have a great Christmas anyway!


----------



## TwinMommy6

Well that's still excellent news!! I'm so happy for you. Try and not stress this weekend. Easier said than done I know. :)


----------



## Mommatoboys

I'm going to try and just place it in the back of my mind but it's hard. We are going to my dh's family Sunday and had planned on telling them about the babies and then telling my mom and stepson Monday but now i dont know if I want to. My stepson is 14 and it's a little harder to keep it from him. My belly has already popped out a nice little bit and I've been having to wear big shirts to hide it haha. He could tell something was wrong with me yesterday and was asking ?'s but I just told him I wasn't feeling well. I don't want him to worry about me or the babies. 

Twinmommy6 how are you feeling? Hope your able to get rest and not over do it.
They told me to take it easy, not lift anything and drink plenty of water. It's hard to take it easy though when you have 3 small children to take care of on top of everything else. Looks like I'm going to have to give up my weight training at least for now. Going to still do light cardio such as walking. Was really hoping to continue working out with this pregnancy but since it's twins I know I might not be able to but I don't care I just want healthy babies! Hope you all have a wonderful weekend.


----------



## TwinMommy6

Well mommatoboys how did your weekend go? Did you manage to get some r & r? 
I didnt rest at all. Its been an extremely hectic weekend getting ready for the big man in red lol. 
I feel like I need a holiday already
my tummy is looking so bloated wont be easy to hide much longer. Its strange I didnt show like this with the twins so early :(

Anyways looking forward to hearing your good news from your bloodwork tomorrow :)


----------



## Mommatoboys

Saturday was a busy day. The kids and I went to the YMCA, then came home woke dh up and took them to the movies and then I ran errands the rest if the day. I was so tired come bedtime. Today we went to dh's family for a little but so I got to rest for a couple hours. Feeling pretty good today. I've only had a tiny bit if light pink blood today and mild cramping. Excited to get my blood work done tomorrow. Hopping I know something by the evening. I'm so ready for Xmas to get here! We are leaving for VA Thursday to go stay with my in-laws for a few days. I always love to go down there. They say they more pregnancies you have the faster you show and when you've had twins things were even more stretched out. I think that's why I'm showing so much and because there's two in there again haha.


----------



## TwinMommy6

Mommatoboys how did your bloodwork go today?


----------



## Mommatoboys

Well I called right before they closed but my results weren't in:(. They close at 12 tomorrow so I'm going to call at 11:30 and hopefully they will have them. I did get a copy of my results from Friday while I was there and my level was 13275. Not as high as I thought it would be for twins but it has raised like it was suppose since the first levels so that's a good thing!


----------



## TwinMommy6

Oh I hope you get your your peace of mind before Christmas!! Thats good your levels are going up though :)


----------



## Mommatoboys

Thank you me too! I just hate having to wait until after the new year to have another ultrasound and find out for sure if I lost one or not. It's complete torture especially since we're announcing twins to everyone for Christmas. Just praying for the best.


----------



## Mommatoboys

So the doctor just called me and he thinks I probably lost one since my levels only went up 3000 in 3 days:cry:. We're not even sure about the health of the other baby. He's trying to get me in for an ultrasound on the 31st. I'm completely devastated and i dont know how I'm going to keep myself composed around family tonight. Especially since I already had the gift boxes ready to announce the twins:(. I don't even want to go out of town now. I just want to crawl in a dark hole and stay there. Hope you all have a wonderful Christmas.


----------



## TwinMommy6

Oh I'm so so sorry :( I am heartbroken for you. I hope you get that ultrasound and the other one is ok :( I am praying for you and sending lots of hugs ((hugs))


----------



## Mommatoboys

Thank you so much. It's going to be such a long 7 days waiting for that next ultrasound. I started having worse cramps and low back pain again this evening along with a little spotting. I can not wait to get pass all this worrying it really takes the joy out of being pregnant.


----------



## TwinMommy6

First trimester really sucks :(
I hope you manage to enjoy Christmas with your loved ones.

momof3girls I hope you habe a wonderful christmas too!!


----------



## Mommatoboys

Merry Christmas ladies!!!:xmas10:


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Mommatoboys ~ Oh I am so sad to hear that news. :nope: I'm hoping that somehow the Dr is wrong about you loosing one of the twins. I know how heartbreaking that is. Even when there is one healthy baby left, there's still a feeling of loss. If the Dr is right, I really hope the surviving one is doing well. 

We have been with dh's family these past few days. Two babies under 12 months, and a PG sil are among the people we have been around. Been a difficult few days, especially with af having been here. Looking forward to heading home on the 27th. Hoping I o early again, and we'll finally get our bfp.


----------



## Mommatoboys

I'm hoping he's wrong as well and when I go for the ultrasound I hope to see to strong beating hearts. I've read that for a lot of women with twins once their levels got over 6000 it took well over 200hrs to double and they still had healthy babies. I hope I'm one if those women although I can't help but feel like something is wrong. We went ahead and told half of dh's family Christmas Eve that we were expecting but didn't tell then twins until a lot if them started joking and asking if we were sure there is only since we already had twins. I had to fight back tears as u told them that there was two but we think we lost one. Going to be telling the other half of his family in VA today since they will be expecting me to drink. I'm just ready to get through the next few days and get home for my ultrasound. It is very hard to try and morn a loss when for one your not sure and two you may have another healthy baby in there. At least with my other miscarriages I knew for sure and I was able to put the whole pregnancy behind and try again but this time if the other one is healthy then I have to continue on with a pregnancy that has brought a lot of heartbreak. It's just all very difficult. 
I really hope you O soon and are able to get your bfp this coming month! Praying for you.


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Mommatoboys said:


> I'm hoping he's wrong as well and when I go for the ultrasound I hope to see to strong beating hearts. I've read that for a lot of women with twins once their levels got over 6000 it took well over 200hrs to double and they still had healthy babies. I hope I'm one if those women although I can't help but feel like something is wrong. We went ahead and told half of dh's family Christmas Eve that we were expecting but didn't tell then twins until a lot if them started joking and asking if we were sure there is only since we already had twins. I had to fight back tears as u told them that there was two but we think we lost one. Going to be telling the other half of his family in VA today since they will be expecting me to drink. I'm just ready to get through the next few days and get home for my ultrasound. It is very hard to try and morn a loss when for one your not sure and two you may have another healthy baby in there. At least with my other miscarriages I knew for sure and I was able to put the whole pregnancy behind and try again but this time if the other one is healthy then I have to continue on with a pregnancy that has brought a lot of heartbreak. It's just all very difficult.
> I really hope you O soon and are able to get your bfp this coming month! Praying for you.

Thanks for the thoughts and prayers for me this month.

That's a very difficult situation for you. Do you have an u/s scheduled? When is it? Or will you wait till you're home to schedule?


----------



## Mommatoboys

My ultrasound is dec 31st at 2:00. Being on vacation has helped the time go by faster and help me not think about it. I'm scared to death that I'm going to go and they both are going to be gone and the progesterone has just been delaying the inevitable. I don't feel pregnant at all and don't really have any symptoms anymore.


----------



## TwinMommy6

Oh no don't worry yourself like that. If it's any comfort at all I have felt that way thru most of my pregnancy. I can go days without symptoms and no morning sickness at all I haven't had it once!! Still praying for you and your babies.


----------



## Mommatoboys

Thank you. I've been trying to remember how I felt at this time with my twins but I just can't remember. I'm trying not to worry cause there isn't anything I can do about it. Can't wait to know one way or the other.


----------



## TwinMommy6

Good luck on your ultrasound tmrw :) I'll be thinking of you and sending lots of good vibes :)


----------



## Mommatoboys

Well I got to go for my ultrasound early and my worse fears were confirmed. I have lost both babies:cry:. Stopping the progesterone and waiting for nature to take it's course. Worst part was that we had to take the kids with us and my oldest one knew I was pregnant and kept asking where the baby was on the screen. Just completely breaks my heart:cry:. Dh has been so amazing which is making this easier but it's still so so hard.


----------



## TwinMommy6

Oh no :( I am so heartbroken for you. I am so sorry. I hope you can find peace and comfort from family and friends during this difficult time. ((Hugs))


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Oh, no! :cry: I've been thinking about you today, anxious to get on here and see how everything went. Was hoping to read better news. I am so, so sorry. :hugs: I'm glad your DH is being there for you. You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Mommatoboys

Thanks ladies. I guess I'm glad I can put this whole pregnancy behind and just try again but it's just going to take some time. I hate waiting around for my body to get back to normal. We aren't going to start ttc again until March since that's when I'm predicted a girl again. This whole process seems like it's taking forever. I'm so ready to hold our next baby in my arms but I guess I just have to wait a little longer. Hope 2014 brings me better luck.

Momof3girls I see your getting ready to ovulate. Praying you guys catch the egg this month! Sending you lots if babydust.

Twinmommy6 Hope you are doing well.


----------



## PaulysBabe13

Mommatoboys said:


> Well I got to go for my ultrasound early and my worse fears were confirmed. I have lost both babies:cry:. Stopping the progesterone and waiting for nature to take it's course. Worst part was that we had to take the kids with us and my oldest one knew I was pregnant and kept asking where the baby was on the screen. Just completely breaks my heart:cry:. Dh has been so amazing which is making this easier but it's still so so hard.

I'm so sorry to hear that. I'm glad to here your hopes are up. I will keep you in my prayers. You can never fail at something unless you stop trying. Sending baby making vibes your way.

xoxo


----------



## Mommatoboys

Thank you for you kind words and prayers.


----------



## TwinMommy6

Mommatoboys said:


> Thanks ladies. I guess I'm glad I can put this whole pregnancy behind and just try again but it's just going to take some time. I hate waiting around for my body to get back to normal. We aren't going to start ttc again until March since that's when I'm predicted a girl again. This whole process seems like it's taking forever. I'm so ready to hold our next baby in my arms but I guess I just have to wait a little longer. Hope 2014 brings me better luck.
> 
> Momof3girls I see your getting ready to ovulate. Praying you guys catch the egg this month! Sending you lots if babydust.
> 
> Twinmommy6 Hope you are doing well.

I wish you all the luck for 2014...and will keep you in my thoughts. I know your rainbow baby is just around the corner :)

Momof3girls I hope you caught it this month sending you loads of babydust!!!!


----------



## Mommatoboys

March is going to be my month. Going to use the softcups again and this time I'm not even going to call the doctor until I get past 6wks. I still not having any cramping and just still having very light spotting that's brown. I thought it would be full blown af by now. If still nothing by Monday going to call the doctor to make sure that's ok. With my other losses I hand major cramps and lots of bleeding with clots. I just want to get this process over with it.


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Mommatoboys said:


> March is going to be my month. Going to use the softcups again and this time I'm not even going to call the doctor until I get past 6wks. I still not having any cramping and just still having very light spotting that's brown. I thought it would be full blown af by now. If still nothing by Monday going to call the doctor to make sure that's ok. With my other losses I hand major cramps and lots of bleeding with clots. I just want to get this process over with it.

:hugs: I hope the process gets over with as quickly and easily as possible for you so you can return to normal and move on. :hugs:

Thanks for the catch the egg vibes, but unfortunately, DH has put our TTC venture on hold for a time. :cry: I'm really upset bc September 26 could have been the due date, and I was really hoping for September. Was neat that I had two potential sept due dates since last cycle the edd was sept 1. Probably would have come in Oct anyway if I got it since next time I will be waiting to go into labor on my own and not being induced. Don't know if you remember, but #3 was born in oct, and I don't want a repeat month back to back bc of the mothers jewelry I hope to get someday. Would ultimately be nice if all the months were different, but if I do get any repeats I want something different in between those repeats, unless I ever get twins. Anywho, I was planning on skipping next cycle anyway if this cycle didn't work out bc it would be a definite oct birth being due oct 20'ish. Unless I went 12 days over and gave birth nov 1. :haha: So, it's really only this cycle I'm missing out on. DH wants to shoot for TTC again in February for my November 13'ish due date. Apparently I was too grumpy and snappy to the kids for his taste over the holidays while we were visiting his fam. :shrug: I did have a lot of frustrations inside me during that time, but I thought I was hiding it pretty well. So, seems that I'm supposed to work on that before he wants to bring another child into the fam. Shouldn't be too hard since I'm not usually snappy, and those frustrations are now gone and over.

I do still plan to use my p supplements during these next two non TTC tww's. That way it helps keep my hormones balanced for the cycle in February we do TTC. I'll use the oral progesterone vs the vag suppositories since the oral still keeps my LP short when not pg, whereas the vag ones lengthen the LP when not pg. But, the oral still helps me o on cd 13, 14, or 15 the next cycle. Want to keep the LP's short and o'ing earlier, so we'll move onto the TTC cycle that much faster. :haha: Don't need extra unneeded days thrown into the non TTC cycles. :winkwink:


----------



## Mommatoboys

Sorry to hear your ttc has been put in hold:(. That so sounds like something my DH would say lol. Maybe a little break will do you some good and you will get your bfp as soon as you start ttc again. We were wanting to start ttc again in March which would give us a dec baby something I didn't want but march and April are my only two girl months for a long time. My dss and oldest ds bdays are in jan so I may have another repeat is we catch the egg in April. I really don't care anymore I just want my last healthy baby here asap. I'm still not having any bleeding or cramping and the brown spotting I was having stopped 3 days ago. I took an hpt Saturday to see if my levels had went down and the test line was darker then the test I took at 20dpo. I just don't know why it's not happening yet it's making it so hard to move on.


----------



## PaulysBabe13

MomOf3Girls said:


> :hugs: I hope the process gets over with as quickly and easily as possible for you so you can return to normal and move on. :hugs:
> 
> Thanks for the catch the egg vibes, but unfortunately, DH has put our TTC venture on hold for a time. :cry: I'm really upset bc September 26 could have been the due date, and I was really hoping for September. Was neat that I had two potential sept due dates since last cycle the edd was sept 1. Probably would have come in Oct anyway if I got it since next time I will be waiting to go into labor on my own and not being induced. Don't know if you remember, but #3 was born in oct, and I don't want a repeat month back to back bc of the mothers jewelry I hope to get someday. Would ultimately be nice if all the months were different, but if I do get any repeats I want something different in between those repeats, unless I ever get twins. Anywho, I was planning on skipping next cycle anyway if this cycle didn't work out bc it would be a definite oct birth being due oct 20'ish. Unless I went 12 days over and gave birth nov 1. :haha: So, it's really only this cycle I'm missing out on. DH wants to shoot for TTC again in February for my November 13'ish due date. Apparently I was too grumpy and snappy to the kids for his taste over the holidays while we were visiting his fam. :shrug: I did have a lot of frustrations inside me during that time, but I thought I was hiding it pretty well. So, seems that I'm supposed to work on that before he wants to bring another child into the fam. Shouldn't be too hard since I'm not usually snappy, and those frustrations are now gone and over.
> 
> I do still plan to use my p supplements during these next two non TTC tww's. That way it helps keep my hormones balanced for the cycle in February we do TTC. I'll use the oral progesterone vs the vag suppositories since the oral still keeps my LP short when not pg, whereas the vag ones lengthen the LP when not pg. But, the oral still helps me o on cd 13, 14, or 15 the next cycle. Want to keep the LP's short and o'ing earlier, so we'll move onto the TTC cycle that much faster. :haha: Don't need extra unneeded days thrown into the non TTC cycles. :winkwink:

Sorry to hear that, however a November 13 would be an awesome due date, thats my wedding anniversary :)

Really hope everything turns out for the best for you, keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## PaulysBabe13

Mommatoboys said:


> Sorry to hear your ttc has been put in hold:(. That so sounds like something my DH would say lol. Maybe a little break will do you some good and you will get your bfp as soon as you start ttc again. We were wanting to start ttc again in March which would give us a dec baby something I didn't want but march and April are my only two girl months for a long time. My dss and oldest ds bdays are in jan so I may have another repeat is we catch the egg in April. I really don't care anymore I just want my last healthy baby here asap. I'm still not having any bleeding or cramping and the brown spotting I was having stopped 3 days ago. I took an hpt Saturday to see if my levels had went down and the test line was darker then the test I took at 20dpo. I just don't know why it's not happening yet it's making it so hard to move on.

Will keep you in my prayers for the March egg catching, thats the month my lil one turns 2. Its a magical month :)


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Looks like January conception predicts girl for me anyway. :haha: February and March predict boy. April is girl. May is boy again. Then girls for a while. Hopefully February will be it! So, skipping this and next cycle may not be a bad idea if there's any truth to this. Next o will also be in January if I remember right. Was accurate for my 3 I've had so far. Remember how I said #2 was conceived on August 1, right at a gender change? July was girl and August was boy. I was just reading the notes they give and it said if it's that close, you can't rely on the predictions. She probably came from July sperm anyway. :haha:

Momma ~ I hope the hcg comes down soon. :hugs:

Paulysbabe ~ Where are you in your cycle? Pre o or 2ww?

Twinmommy ~ I hope you are feeling well.


----------



## PaulysBabe13

MomOf3Girls said:


> Looks like January conception predicts girl for me anyway. :haha: February and March predict boy. April is girl. May is boy again. Then girls for a while. Hopefully February will be it! So, skipping this and next cycle may not be a bad idea if there's any truth to this. Next o will also be in January if I remember right. Was accurate for my 3 I've had so far. Remember how I said #2 was conceived on August 1, right at a gender change? July was girl and August was boy. I was just reading the notes they give and it said if it's that close, you can't rely on the predictions. She probably came from July sperm anyway. :haha:
> 
> Momma ~ I hope the hcg comes down soon. :hugs:
> 
> Paulysbabe ~ Where are you in your cycle? Pre o or 2ww?
> 
> Twinmommy ~ I hope you are feeling well.

I'm CD13 est. "O" day tomorrow :)


----------



## Mommatoboys

Doctor called today and if I don't start bleeding by Thursday I have to go in for lab work but I've been having lots if cramps and back pain and cervix is lowering and like dilated between 1&2 cm so I think it's well underway which makes me happy and sad. Really hope this is my last mc i dont know if I can handle another one and then try again.


----------



## Mommatoboys

Good luck and lots of baby dust!!!


----------



## PaulysBabe13

Mommatoboys said:


> Doctor called today and if I don't start bleeding by Thursday I have to go in for lab work but I've been having lots if cramps and back pain and cervix is lowering and like dilated between 1&2 cm so I think it's well underway which makes me happy and sad. Really hope this is my last mc i dont know if I can handle another one and then try again.

So sorry to hear that mama, really wish the best for you. Keeping you in my prayers. Keep us posted. Think happy thoughts, don't worry or stress everything will happen at the best possible time for you. 

xoxo


----------



## TwinMommy6

Mommatoboys said:


> Doctor called today and if I don't start bleeding by Thursday I have to go in for lab work but I've been having lots if cramps and back pain and cervix is lowering and like dilated between 1&2 cm so I think it's well underway which makes me happy and sad. Really hope this is my last mc i dont know if I can handle another one and then try again.

Oh I am so sorry. I can only imagine how hard this must be on on you :(


----------



## Mommatoboys

So I was having major cramps and back pain yd and started having pink/red spotting but that was it and it all stopped. I really thought that was going to be the start if it. Cramps have come back today but no blood. I took another hpt this afternoon and it was darker then the test I took Saturday so that really has me confused. I'll give it till tm and then I'll call the doc I guess. On the up side though I got my first tat to remember my babies. I love it and it was exactly what I needed to do to start the healing process and find some peace. Hope all you girls are doing good.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## PaulysBabe13

Mommatoboys said:


> So I was having major cramps and back pain yd and started having pink/red spotting but that was it and it all stopped. I really thought that was going to be the start if it. Cramps have come back today but no blood. I took another hpt this afternoon and it was darker then the test I took Saturday so that really has me confused. I'll give it till tm and then I'll call the doc I guess. On the up side though I got my first tat to remember my babies. I love it and it was exactly what I needed to do to start the healing process and find some peace. Hope all you girls are doing good.

Aw, I love love love your tattoo! Hope it all gets easier for you mama.

Best of wishes love 

xoxo


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Momma ~ I'm glad you found a way to start your healing process. :hugs: Looks nice. I hope you are doing well and getting back to normal. 

Twin mommy ~ Wow! I looked at your ticker and can't believe how far along you are. Almost out of first tri.

Paulysbabe ~ It's been a few days, I'm guessing you have O'ed by now. I hope you caught the egg! FX

Sorry that it has been a while since I checked in. I guess I'm finding it hard to have motivation to get on when TTC is on hold. Doing good otherwise.


----------



## TwinMommy6

Mommatoboys- your tattoo is beautiful. What a nice memorial :)
Hope you are doing well!!!

tons of babydust to you too paulysbabe!!!

Momof3girls-hope you are doing good too! I like your ttc ticker. ...it will be done before you know it. Wishing you tons of babydust :)


----------



## PaulysBabe13

Thank you ladies, best wishes to you all.:flower:


----------



## Mommatoboys

Thank you everyone. Well my doctor has been no help whatsoever and I will be finding a new one. I have only seen and spoken to her once at that was at my first prenatal appt. I do have an appt with her Tuesday for a follow up. The other doctor recommended a D&C but said I needed to see my doctor first. Don't think I'll need a D&C though since I finally started miscarrying Sunday. This has been the most painful miscarriage I've had. I almost had to go to the hospital Thursday because I was having debilitating contractions every 1-2 mins that lasted for 3 hrs. I was curled up in tears but finally after 3 hrs my body got rid of some stuff and the contractions eventually stopped. They did start up again today but wasn't nearly as bad. So I'm hoping that will be the last of them and my body has gotten rid of everything because I really want to avoid a D&C. Hope all of you are doing well.


----------



## Mommatoboys

Hope everyone is doing ok!


----------



## TwinMommy6

I hope you're doing ok! How are you?


----------



## Mommatoboys

I'm doing great thank you:). How are you feeling?


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Paulysbabe ~ Looks like you are expecting. Congratulations! :happydance:

Started spotting tonight, tomorrow should be CD 1. I was expecting today to be day 1, but oh well. Kind of wish she showed sooner so I can get on to o day a day sooner. :haha: I'm just glad that we are onto a TTC cycle again. Hopefully. I sure hope DH doesn't pull any more unpleasant surprises on me. But, the plan for now is that we are trying this cycle.


----------



## Mommatoboys

Good luck


----------



## TwinMommy6

Im feeling good. ..thanks for asking :)

Good luck Momof3girls!!


----------



## Mommatoboys

Glad to hear your feeling well:)


----------



## MomOf3Girls

I'm in the 2ww now. 1, soon to be 2 dpo. It felt like both sides released an egg Sunday while at church. Hopefully we caught at least one of them.

Hopefully all y'all are doing wonderful! Mommatoboys, when is it again you get back to TTC? Twinmommy, you should be finding out gender soon! #1 was due July 7, and we found out her gender on Valentine's Day. :cloud9:


----------



## TwinMommy6

MomOf3Girls said:


> I'm in the 2ww now. 1, soon to be 2 dpo. It felt like both sides released an egg Sunday while at church. Hopefully we caught at least one of them.
> 
> Hopefully all y'all are doing wonderful! Mommatoboys, when is it again you get back to TTC? Twinmommy, you should be finding out gender soon! #1 was due July 7, and we found out her gender on Valentine's Day. :cloud9:


I certainly hope you caught one as well!!!! I will be sending you lots of babydust :happydance:

Mommatoboys hope you are still doing well

I have my gender scan on March 12th, but won't get the results for a few days after


----------



## Ladyycamper

Hi there.
Were on our third month TTC.
Just now 3dpo and the waiting game has begun.
I'm really hoping we get it this month, we thought we were last month only to have AF come a week early.
So I need a buddy to keep up with each day.


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Twinmommy ~ You get the results a couple days after? I remember you had to wait with your very first scan, at least I think that was you and not someone else. But they don't even tell you the gender right there? With all three of mine, all the other info they gathered was sent to the OB, but they at least told me gender, and that they were healthy. Actually, with #3, my OB did the u/s.

Ladyycamper ~ Welcome! We're very close. . . I'm 4 dpo today. One day apart.


----------



## TwinMommy6

Yes, here they send us to an ultrasound clinic where they are ultrasound technicians but not actual doctors. Therefore they put everything in notes with what they believe the gender is and it is sent to my doctor where her reviews. I guess they are not allowed to tell us incase they are wrong or make a mistake. They won't even tell us the heartbeat until the doctor reviews it first.

4dpo......getting close to testing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YAY


----------



## MomOf3Girls

My chart be teasing me today! :wacko: I'm afraid to get too hopeful yet, but it's looking good right now.


----------



## TwinMommy6

MomOf3Girls said:


> My chart be teasing me today! :wacko: I'm afraid to get too hopeful yet, but it's looking good right now.

I have my fingers crossed for you:flower:


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Mommytoboys ~ Are you still out there? We miss you! I think I remember you saying you were going back to TTC in March, is that right? Let us know how you are doing.


----------



## Mommatoboys

Hey everyone sorry I haven't been on in awhile but I hadn't received any emails of new posts like I had been getting before so I figured everyone had just kinda stopped posting haha. I'm doing ok been doing a lot of soul searching going back and forth on ttc again. Although I was going to wait until April before ttc again if that was my decision we kinda slipped up last night and I ovulated yesterday so guess I'll just have to wait and see if the slip results in a pregnancy. Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## TwinMommy6

Nice to hear from you!!! I have been wondering how you were doing:hugs:


----------



## Ladyycamper

Hi ladies!
Need some opinions?
I tested on 10-12dpo and ofcourse got a BFN.
However on day 12 it was mid day and I didnt hold my bladder for hours lol.
at 13dpo
i have been constipated (sorry tmi)
Got sick to my stomach in the morning cooking breakfast
The eggs just smelt horrible to me.
no sore boobs but every now and then ill get a pain under my armpit. 
But its weird for me as my nipples always get sore/itchy a few days to a week before af.
ive also had a little back pain more so the middle side to lower part of my back.
havnt really had a lot of cm but ill feel wet like af had started but then nothing. 
Ive been cramping a little but not painful and sometimes its like a twingy cramp.
Also I checked my CP (which I dont know much about) and its kinda soft tilted back/upward with just a little slit like feeling.
This Morning BFN
Same twingy campy feeling,
body achy, slight headache.
Checked cervix, still soft, tilted up and so high upward that i cant reach it to make sure its closed.
HELLPP!


----------



## Mommatoboys

Hi there!
Well I'm sure I'm speaking for all of us when I say I completely understand how frustrating and confusing this can be. Unfortunately there's just no way if knowing until you get a bfp or af. I went down that road so many times analyzing every symptom I had or didn't have. For me though if I hadn't gotten a bfp by 12dpo then I knew I was out. My last bfp was at 9dpo and symptoms was really no different except I had noticed a temp change and my boobs were huge and very sore day after implatation. Every woman is different though and I wish you the best of luck:).


----------



## Mommatoboys

Well ladies I'm at 10 dpo and as shocked as I was this morning I got a faint bfp on a frer. I really didn't think I would get pregnant over the slip up when I tried 4 months without success. Going to test again in the morning. Line was much lighter this time at 10dpo then it was with last pregnancy at same time so hopefully there is just one. Hope everyone is doing good.


----------



## lillyttc9

I'm TTC #4 as well


----------



## Mommatoboys

Welcome:). So tell us some things about yourself:)


----------



## TwinMommy6

Mommatoboys said:


> Well ladies I'm at 10 dpo and as shocked as I was this morning I got a faint bfp on a frer. I really didn't think I would get pregnant over the slip up when I tried 4 months without success. Going to test again in the morning. Line was much lighter this time at 10dpo then it was with last pregnancy at same time so hopefully there is just one. Hope everyone is doing good.

omg omg omg!!!! Im so happy for you :) yay!!!!!!!!
I can't wait to hear about that line getting darker and darker.


----------



## Mommatoboys

Thanks so much just crossing my fingers and hoping for the best. Not sure when I want to tell dh but I know I'm going to try to wait at least 3 weeks before I go to the doctor cause I always miscarry by then if it's going to happen. I feel different this time then last so guess well see how it plays out.


----------



## TwinMommy6

I have my fingers crossed for you as well. You deserve this!!!:flower:


----------



## Mommatoboys

here's the cheap test I took this morning. Line isn't getting darker as fast as it did last time with the twins so fingers crossed there's just one healthy baby that sticks!


----------



## TwinMommy6

Mommatoboys said:


> View attachment 745477
> here's the cheap test I took this morning. Line isn't getting darker as fast as it did last time with the twins so fingers crossed there's just one healthy baby that sticks!

that is definitely a bfp!!!!!! Congrats :)


----------



## Mommatoboys

Thank you:)


----------



## Mommatoboys

Finally was able to confirm with digital this morning so planning on telling dh tonight:). Hope everyone has a wonderful day!


----------



## TwinMommy6

I'm so happy for you :)
I know you will have a good day!!!!!!


----------



## Mommatoboys

Thank you it has been good. Told dh a little but ago and he was in shock at first and then started crying and hugged me:D. Glad he's happy about it! How are you doing with the pregnancy? I assume there's only one baby?!?!


----------



## TwinMommy6

Awe that's awesome.....what a great surprise for him &#9829;

I am doing great....one baby and its a BOY lol........again haha
pretty excited though.


----------



## Mommatoboys

Haha awe another boy well all that matters is that your both healthy:). Guess that Chinese calendar was wrong for you haha. I'll probably never get my girl (I don't think we can make girls lol.) so glad you both are doing good and I'm sure you're feeling the baby move by now, that was always my favorite part:).


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Mommatoboys ~ Congratulations! :happydance:

Twinmommy ~ Congrats on another little boy! :thumbup:


----------



## Mommatoboys

Thank you! Can't wait to hear about your bfp!!!


----------



## MomOf3Girls

I'm in the 2ww, again. My ticker is a day off. I'm two dpo, not 1 dpo. So, whatever it says, add a day. I O'ed on cd 11 between 4-6 pm. I usually feel o happen. I guess the later in the day o, my temp didn't have time to rise by the next am since I'm a slow riser anyway with my progesterone issues. I'm somewhat hopeful this month, since when you try there's always that chance, but I'm just not very optimistic this cycle. Just something inside, just doesn't feel like my month, kwim? I'm on the 9th cycle since we began TTC, although two of those cycles we didn't try, I still had to painfully wait through them. Constant bfn month after month makes one wonder if it will ever happen. I used to get pg so easily. Maybe I'm just getting too old. :cry:


----------



## TwinMommy6

Mommatoboys said:


> Haha awe another boy well all that matters is that your both healthy:). Guess that Chinese calendar was wrong for you haha. I'll probably never get my girl (I don't think we can make girls lol.) so glad you both are doing good and I'm sure you're feeling the baby move by now, that was always my favorite part:).

Thanks we are both doing wonderful! He has been moving quite a bit lately. I love it :cloud9:


----------



## TwinMommy6

MomOf3Girls said:


> I'm in the 2ww, again. My ticker is a day off. I'm two dpo, not 1 dpo. So, whatever it says, add a day. I O'ed on cd 11 between 4-6 pm. I usually feel o happen. I guess the later in the day o, my temp didn't have time to rise by the next am since I'm a slow riser anyway with my progesterone issues. I'm somewhat hopeful this month, since when you try there's always that chance, but I'm just not very optimistic this cycle. Just something inside, just doesn't feel like my month, kwim? I'm on the 9th cycle since we began TTC, although two of those cycles we didn't try, I still had to painfully wait through them. Constant bfn month after month makes one wonder if it will ever happen. I used to get pg so easily. Maybe I'm just getting too old. :cry:

YOU ARE NOT TOO OLD :hugs:
It will happen, I hope this is your cycle!!!

:dust:


----------



## Mommatoboys

MomOf3Girls said:


> I'm in the 2ww, again. My ticker is a day off. I'm two dpo, not 1 dpo. So, whatever it says, add a day. I O'ed on cd 11 between 4-6 pm. I usually feel o happen. I guess the later in the day o, my temp didn't have time to rise by the next am since I'm a slow riser anyway with my progesterone issues. I'm somewhat hopeful this month, since when you try there's always that chance, but I'm just not very optimistic this cycle. Just something inside, just doesn't feel like my month, kwim? I'm on the 9th cycle since we began TTC, although two of those cycles we didn't try, I still had to painfully wait through them. Constant bfn month after month makes one wonder if it will ever happen. I used to get pg so easily. Maybe I'm just getting too old. :cry:

Lol you are not getting too old sometime it just takes a little longer then we would like:). Don't lose hope for this month sometimes it happens when you least except it:).


----------



## Mommatoboys

I'm thinking of maybe calling the doctor tomorrow and have betas done. Test lines weren't progressing from 12-15dpo and the one I took this morning was even lighter. I ended up taking another this evening cause I've been worrying and line was darker. I know I shouldn't read to much into the lines but it's hard not to. I don't want to be using the progesterone cream and holding on to a pregnancy if it isn't viable. Just don't know if levels will tell me much right now since last time the doubled right on time perfectly until I had the bleeding around 6wks. This is much tougher then I would like for it to be haha.


----------



## TwinMommy6

Mommatoboys said:


> I'm thinking of maybe calling the doctor tomorrow and have betas done. Test lines weren't progressing from 12-15dpo and the one I took this morning was even lighter. I ended up taking another this evening cause I've been worrying and line was darker. I know I shouldn't read to much into the lines but it's hard not to. I don't want to be using the progesterone cream and holding on to a pregnancy if it isn't viable. Just don't know if levels will tell me much right now since last time the doubled right on time perfectly until I had the bleeding around 6wks. This is much tougher then I would like for it to be haha.

Did you go see your doctor? Hopefully it's all good for you and no worrying:hugs:


----------



## Mommatoboys

Yes I tried to get in but the doctor is only there Tuesdays and Thursdays and they would call her to get an order. I should have got a call from them today but haven't not that I'm surprised cause I knew they wouldn't call. Went ahead and called a new doctor and I have an appt Friday at 11:30. It's a 40min drive to this new doctor and I have to deliver at a different hospital but it'll be worth it if I can find one that actually cares and treats me descent. Oh and good news is my test lines suddenly started getting really dark and the digi I took yesterday said 2-3 so as if now things seem good. I get more scared the closer the 6wk mark approaches. Will be glad to be past it!


----------



## Mommatoboys

Went to doctor appt but won't know if things look good until Wednesday when second set of levels come in.


----------



## TwinMommy6

The waiting game...hopefully everything is perfect and you can have a H & H 9 months :)


----------



## Mommatoboys

So I called the doctor today and finally after leaving two messages already the third time someone told me that the nurse isn't in today and they are to booked to get me in for blood work so they want me to go to some hospital in the morning to have it done but when she transferred me to get the order the lady wasn't at her desk and I had to leave another msg. I also started having bleeding today I could just cry I'm so frustrated.


----------



## Mommatoboys

Got a call from the doctor office. She said first set of labs looked great! Hcg 2860 and progesterone 42.6! Progesterone was only 27.8 with last pregnancy and I was using a lot more of the cream then. I go in the morning to have more blood work. She said the bleeding was probably from lifting weights and doesn't want me to lift anything over 20lbs until I talk to the doctor about it.


----------



## TwinMommy6

That's great news! You must be so excited :) 

How have you been feeling? Any MS?


----------



## Mommatoboys

I'm excited but very nervous to find out about my levels. I just hope they have went up like they should have and look good. I have had a ton of symptoms that keeps getting stronger. I've had nausea since the beginning of the pregnancy and since it keeps getting worse I'd say it won't be long be the throwing hits. With the boys it hit me around 8wks. Will let you know later what I find out at the doctors.


----------



## Mommatoboys

Well I still don't know what's going to happen. He wouldn't tell me my levels just that they were rising. He did an ultrasound and there's one sac that measured at 5wks but no yolk sac or fetal pole yet. He said it may turn out to be like before or it may not. I have to go back next Wednesday for another ultrasound. I'm so frustrated and heartbroken. I can't go through another loss I just can't.


----------



## TwinMommy6

Hey that's not a bad thing at all.....your levels are rising which is great!
when I went for my first ultrasound I was 5 weeks and they saw no sac and no fetal pole. They said its very rare to see that early on. I know everybody is different but just stay positive :) I will be praying for you girl!!!!


----------



## Mommatoboys

Thank you for your kind words. I'm trying to hold on to hope but when he told me that he should be seeing a fetal pole and yolk sac by now and that my dates much be off by a week I just had a bad feeling. I know my dates aren't off that much because I charted my bbt and used opk's. I asked him three times about my levels and he wouldn't say they had doubled. I just wanted to hear a number cause the last time my levels went up a lot and then around 6wks started going up very slowly and then started dropping. I hope all this worry is for nothing and I go back next week and there's a baby and heartbeat. Just have to try and not lose my mind until then haha.


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Momma ~ I hope the baby shows up in your next u/s. FX! Sorry to hear about all your frustrations lately.

BFN for me once again. It was a little easier to take this time since we're not that excited about a kid with a December birthday anyway. But at this point, I just want a baby whenever, so I was still hoping and would have welcomed a baby in December if that was what was handed to us.


----------



## Mommatoboys

Thank you I hope so too. Sorry about your bfn again. My friend has been on clomid for months and still bfn's for her. Her doctor told her this month to bd every other day starting on cd 7 through a couple days past ovulation. She's in the tww now so hopefully that approach worked for her.


----------



## Mommatoboys

Got the code to look up my chart today and was able to find out that my levels went from 2890 to 11857 in just 71 hours:). Wasn't expecting them to still be doubling in 48hrs! No spotting today either! Gives me hope for Wednesday.


----------



## TwinMommy6

Thats amazing!!!!!!!!!! I wonder why he wouldn't give you the levels when you asked.....could have relieved so un needed stress. But regardless im happy for you :)


----------



## Mommatoboys

I know the nurse couldn't remember the exact number but said it had went up quite a bit and said she would tell the doctor to look at them so i dont know why he just couldn't tell me the number. Oh well I know now and I'm happy with the results! Still no stopping and hardly any cramps:). Fingers crossed for Wednesday!


----------



## Mommatoboys

My baby with heartbeat!!! Measured 6w1d! Due date dec 2nd:D. Thank you for all the prayers so far things look good. I broke down when I heard the heartbeat. At first he couldn't find the baby just the yolk sac so I told him about my tilted uterus and within seconds he found the baby and heartbeat! I go back in 4 wks and he wants to due another scan then to be sure of dates:)


----------



## TwinMommy6

This is wonderful news!!!!!!! I am so happy for you :) I just knew it was too early to see on a scan before....eeeeeekkkkk
Congrats lady &#9825;


----------



## Mommatoboys

Thank you beyond happy! I'm just going to relax and enjoy my last pregnancy:). I'll enjoy it more when I'm out of the first trimester and have some energy back though haha.


----------



## TwinMommy6

My energy comes and goes. Some days I can do everything and just go go go. Others I just want to nap and feel blah. I guess that's to be expected.


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Momma ~ I'm so glad everything is going well and that they found the baby the next time around. :happydance: H&H 9 months!

We're not doing anything this month. No trying, no BBT, no opk's, no progesterone. Nothing but watching cm so I have some idea of when to expect af. I'm so emotionally drained from it all. :nope: Needing a little break. The months DH wanted to take a break, I still at least did opk's, bbt, and progesterone so I could understand better when I O'ed after a pos opk. I just need a break of not even thinking about TTC. Next cycle though, it's back on!


----------



## Mommatoboys

TwinMommy6 said:


> My energy comes and goes. Some days I can do everything and just go go go. Others I just want to nap and feel blah. I guess that's to be expected.

Really? I guess I don't really remember much about my other pregnancy except with my first son all I did was sleep for the first few months I was so exhausted all the time. With the twins I think I had more energy or it could have just been that I had a 1 yr old and couldn't sleep as much as before haha. Some mornings I wake up just as tired as when I go to bed and I'm having a lot of trouble sleeping at night. The nausea last pretty much 24/7 but no throwing up yet. Although I don't remember being this nauseous with the boys. Hope you have a good Easter. It's going to be beautiful here!


----------



## Mommatoboys

MomOf3Girls said:


> Momma ~ I'm so glad everything is going well and that they found the baby the next time around. :happydance: H&H 9 months!
> 
> We're not doing anything this month. No trying, no BBT, no opk's, no progesterone. Nothing but watching cm so I have some idea of when to expect af. I'm so emotionally drained from it all. :nope: Needing a little break. The months DH wanted to take a break, I still at least did opk's, bbt, and progesterone so I could understand better when I O'ed after a pos opk. I just need a break of not even thinking about TTC. Next cycle though, it's back on!

Thank you! So sorry to hear you didn't get your bfp:(. I think I break would do you good. It can get so stressful and frustrating trying month after month. I hope when you're ready to start again you catch that egg right away:). My friend didn't get her bfp either so doctor is going to preform some tests on her and her dh.


----------



## TwinMommy6

How are you feeling mommatoboys? Srill exhausted?


----------



## Mommatoboys

Thank you for asking. Yes the fatigue and neasea is kicking my butt and I'm having such a hard time sleeping so that isn't helping matters. How are doing? Can't believe you're already 26wks!


----------



## TwinMommy6

I know, it's horrible in the beginning.....but once you hit 2nd tri you should get some more of it back.
I cannot believe I am 26 weeks already either, time is flying by!


----------



## Mommatoboys

How is everyone? I'm feeling pretty good, the nausea has let up over the past couple days but I'm still struggling with energy. I have an ultrasound Friday and the dh and kids will get to be there. Very excited and hoping all looks well with my little miracle. Hope you all have a great week!


----------



## TwinMommy6

Have fun at your ultrasound tomorrow &#9825; you must be so excited!!!


----------



## Mommatoboys

Thank you! Yes very excited and a little nervous. Glad it's in the morning so I'm not up waiting long. Will let you know how it goes:)


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Good luck with your u/s tomorrow!

Twinmommy ~ Glad you are doing well. :flower:

Back to TTC for us. Tomorrow I will start taking my temps again, and then start opk's on Sunday. Not sure when I'll O this cycle since I didn't do progesterone last month. I'm guessing it'll end up being a late O, but will be starting the opk's as if it will happen early. . . Just in case.


----------



## Mommatoboys

Thank you and good luck hopefully this will be your month!


----------



## Mommatoboys

My healthy active baby measuring 9w6d! Heartbeat 176bpm. We all got to see it moving its arms and legs! Boys were so excited to see the baby! I couldn't be happier:cloud9:


----------



## MomOf3Girls

So exciting! I'm glad this one is doing well, and all looks good. :thumbup:


----------



## MomOf3Girls

I O'ed on Mother's Day. It will be such a bummer if this month doesn't work out again. :nope:


----------



## TwinMommy6

Good luck to you :) I will cross my fingers that you caught that lil egg!!


----------



## Mommatoboys

Good luck! Hope this is it!


----------



## Mommatoboys

I talked the dh into letting me get a 3D/4D ultrasound since I've never had one and this is our last. I go June 21st and will hopefully find out gender then too. I'm so excited!


----------



## TwinMommy6

I just had mine yesterday!


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Congrats on getting a 3D u/s! To both of you. How fun. :thumbup: I've never had one either. Thought about it with #3, but decided against it.


----------



## TwinMommy6

Thanks :) although babe was very uncooperative haha


----------



## Mommatoboys

Haha of course he was! I hope mine at least let's us see the goods lol. If not we can go back anytime within 2 weeks for free but it's a very long drive. We wanted to find out gender before we go stay within the in laws in VA for July 4th so we can reveal it in person. I'll have my 20 week scan in the middle of July so that another reason why were doing the 3D/4D.


----------



## Mommatoboys

Hope everyone is doing good! 

Momof3girls-Guessing your didn't get your bfp. So sorry if that's the case:(.


----------



## TwinMommy6

I am doing well....how about you? Feel better yet now that you are in 2nd tri?

How are you momof3girls?


----------



## Mommatoboys

I am feeling much better! Starting to get some energy back and bloating has finally let up for the most part. Will have bouts of nausea every now and then but never did get sick with this one. Counting down the days until my ultrasound. I can't wait!


----------



## Mommatoboys

Oh and I started feeling the baby move two nights ago! Felt like it was doing flips and stretching haha. One if the best parts of pregnancy I think. Until it gets big and starts kicking and punching in the bladder haha.


----------



## smallbliss

Not #4 but we are trying for #5 :)


----------



## Mommatoboys

Congrats on ttc #5! Hope it happens quickly for you!


----------



## TwinMommy6

How are things going mommatoboys? I am feeling pretty tired and ready for this baby to arrive lol. We are lucky though the weather has been pretty nice and the pool helps on those really hot days :) 
Do you know what you are having yet? When is your 3d us again??


----------



## Mommatoboys

Sorry to hear you're feeling so tired:(. Seems like that's how it goes when you're in the home stretch. I know I'm not looking forward to getting any bigger since I'm already struggling to be comfortable in bed. I'm feeling really good except for a few aches and pains but I'm seeing a chiropractor and that seems to be helping. I go Saturday for my ultrasound and I can not wait! I have a busy week ahead so that should make it go by fast:). Hope you get some energy back and just try to rest whenever you can!


----------



## Mommatoboys

Well I'm having another boy haha.


----------



## TwinMommy6

Haha I guess we can't make girls!!!!

Congratulations though :) the 3d ultrasounds are so amazing. What does the DH think is he excited for another little boy??


----------



## Mommatoboys

Haha yea I figured the only way I would get a girl would be to adopt haha. He's excited but of course a little sad it wasn't a girl. Three of our boys weren't to happy about it being a boy haha. One of twins didn't care but I don't think he fully understands what's going on haha.


----------



## Mommatoboys

How are you feeling twinmommy6?


----------



## TwinMommy6

I am feeling massive and uncomfortable haha....but wouldn't change it for the world &#9825;
Just excited for him to be here I am down to weekly apts with my obgyn and last week I was slightly dilated so fingers crossed for an early baby ;) going to do lots of walking tonight as we have a huge celebration downtown for Canada Day and then fireworks!
How are you feeling? ?


----------



## Mommatoboys

Oh I bet your are uncomfortable but not much longer to go! My pregnancy is flying by. Can't believe I'm almost 20 weeks! We've been trying to figure out a name. We usually have one by now but I have one that I like and dh has two that he likes so this might be our first kid who is born without a name chosen haha. I'm feeling ok just a lot more tired than I thought I would be. Are boys getting excited about the new baby?


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Hey! Glad you guys are doing well. Momma, congrats on another little boy! Twinmommy, any day now. :flower: How exciting for both of you. :winkwink:


----------



## Mommatoboys

MomOf3Girls said:


> Hey! Glad you guys are doing well. Momma, congrats on another little boy! Twinmommy, any day now. :flower: How exciting for both of you. :winkwink:

How are you doing?


----------



## MomOf3Girls

I'm doing fairly good. Just got back home last Saturday evening after being on vacation for a month, workcation for DH, and schoolcation for the girls (we homeschool). So, I hadn't been posting recently. Right before we left, we got some bad news. June 3, we went into the RE office and they did an HSG for me, and a SA for DH. The HSG came back with everything looking perfect. A few days later we got the SA results back. They gave us numbers or percentage for 5 different things they looked for. All five came back below what they wanted to see things at. :cry: They said it's ok to have one area below slightly, but that everything being below wasn't too good. They want him to do another SA, but haven't yet because we left a few days after getting the results.

We still kept trying despite the results, with the understanding that it'll be a long shot knowing about his boys, plus the fact that nothing has been happening after almost a year. So, the past two cycles I didn't get looney at all during the 2ww since I totally expected af to show up, which she did last cycle, still waiting on this cycle, but wasn't looney. . . . .until today.

At 8 dpo, which was Saturday, I had pink spotting in the am, and brown spotting in the early afternoon. I thought af was coming a couple days earlier than my usual 10 or 11 dpo, so I put a pad on waiting for her to come on full force at any given moment in the next day. She never came. :coffee: :shrug: Since we were away from home, I took my progesterone that doesn't need to be refrigerated along with me so I didn't have to worry about keeping it cold. This progesterone works, it's what kept me pg with 2 and 3, it just doesn't keep af away when not pg like the refrigerated suppositories. When I use this one, and I'm not pg, I still get af by 11 dpo. Today is 11 dpo, and no sign of Ms. Witch. This am I started to wonder if maybe the spotting I saw on Saturday was IB. Trying really hard not to get my hopes up, but as the day went on, the longer I go with af being a no show, the loonier I get. Not sure if I really am pg, or if my body is playing a cruel joke on me by waiting until 12 dpo or after to show. I decided this afternoon that if she isn't here by the am, I'll test with fmu. I'm just so scared to see another bfn staring back at me, then af show hours later. But, seems pretty promising so far, I'm just afraid of being crushed since in reality, the odds are against us conceiving without help. If I'm pg, it'll be a huge miracle. Had I not had spotting at 8 dpo, and af came today on schedule, I would have been fine since that's what I expected. But those events gave me a little hope that I'm afraid of being crushed, and I'll be crying tomorrow instead of being fine knowing that was the likely outcome. Every time I went to the bathroom today, my hope level got higher each time, the higher it gets the greater the potential crash. :nope:

Oh, and I O'ed on July 4th of all days.


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Well, the verdict is :witch: once again. :cry: Going to shoot for next Monday to do the 2nd SA.


----------



## TwinMommy6

I am so sorry momof3girls :( after reading your first message I was hoping this would be it for you. 
((Hugs))


----------



## Mommatoboys

I'm so sorry you are going through all this:(. I know it is extremly difficult for you. Hoping things all work out soon for you guys (hugs)


----------



## Mommatoboys

How are you twinmommy6? Are you still pregnant? :)


----------



## Kazy

Hi there. I'm TTC #4. looks like some of you are already preggo. Congrats! anyone want another buddy??


----------



## TwinMommy6

Hi kazy..... good luck with your journey :)

And yes mommatoboys I am still pregnant. ...I go for a sweep in the morning hoping that gets things going! How are you doing?


----------



## Mommatoboys

Kazy said:


> Hi there. I'm TTC #4. looks like some of you are already preggo. Congrats! anyone want another buddy??

Welcome kazy! Wishing you the best of luck!


----------



## Mommatoboys

Yay how exciting! Hope it's works and you have an easy delivery! I've been feeling pretty lousy. Going to mention a couple things to my doctor just to make sure everything is fine. Good luck and can't wait to hear about his arrival:D


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Welcome kazy! I'm still here ttc. Probably will be ttc forever.

So, last Monday we had our 2nd sa. Some things improved, but not enough for them to say "you are good after all." Went to a follow up appointment on Friday with my RE. After going over our results of everything, he first said our best chance was ivf with using icsi. But he wants to try 2-3 rounds of iui first in case that works since it's less invasive and cheaper. Too late for this cycle, so this month will be a natural cycle with crossed fingers. Next cycle we will begin our first iui. I will take Femara 2.5 mg on cd 3-7. We then bd cd 9, start opk on cd 11, u/s on cd 12 to check follies. From there I get more instructions on when to do the hcg injection and come in for the iui. He said 2-3 rounds, but could end up one if there isn't enough good sperm after the spinning. RE is hoping I will produce at least two follicles to improve our chances of at least one baby. If that doesn't work, it's ivf for us. Either that or just keep trying for years hoping to get lucky or give up. :nope:


----------



## MommytoLBG

Hi everyone. I am also TTC #4. After a mmc June 30. I see two of you are pregnant. TwinMommy6-I hope you have your baby boy in your arms since you haven't posted since July 24th. And Mommatoboys-I hope you are feeling better. Been a long road for all of you.


----------



## Kazy

Finally stated AF last Friday. It's a horrible period but at least I feel somewhat normal again. Hoping for BFP this month. :)


----------



## Kazy

MommytoLBG said:


> Hi everyone. I am also TTC #4. After a mmc June 30. I see two of you are pregnant. TwinMommy6-I hope you have your baby boy in your arms since you haven't posted since July 24th. And Mommatoboys-I hope you are feeling better. Been a long road for all of you.

Hi mommytoLBG! Did you have trouble conceiving your first three? Sorry if that's too personal of a question. I didn't have any trouble with my first three and now am. So was wondering if anyone else has experienced this.


----------



## MommytoLBG

Not too personal at all. I had no problems at all with the first 3. And we aren't having problems ttc yet. This was actually a surprise baby. Always wanted 4...but our little guy wasn't a sleeper so we weren't sure about adding a 4th. Well, sometimes you get an answer without really asking. May 27 1st BFP. Then tested next am to be sure. Very faint lines on both. Went and bought digital. Pregnant 2-3 weeks was the result. Then we went to our 1st appt at 8 weeks. U/S scheduled 9w2d (june 25). No hb and baby measured only 6w4d. Also had a very large subchorionic hemmorhage. So due to that, my dr said that is most likely what happened. D&C June 30 (my 38th birthday). I know sadness. We were devastated. Its a pain I have never felt before. So fast forward to now. I got what i thought was my af on July 22. It was light that day, then day 2 was very heavy, then day 3 light again, day 4 (July 25) nonexistent. Then last night had some mild cramping, went to bathroom to pee, and a small gush of bright red blood. Then gone and nothing since. So was it? I don't know. I had my dr appt last Thursday (f/u from d&C). Dr said we could ttc after one cycle. She knew I had my period (or so I thought) and she gave us the green light. I would based on my old cycle ovulate August 4 or 5. So I think my body is just still messed up? 

How long have you been trying?


----------



## Kazy

MommytoLBG I am so sorry for your loss. I can completely relate to the pain and devastation. 

We've been trying since October 2013. I got BFP end of April. I had some spotting around 9 weeks and it continued so I went in for ultrasound at 10 was and baby had stopped growing 7-8 weeks. I found this all out June 11th (our 9th anniversary). I waited to nTurally miscarry and thank God it only took til the 16th of June for all that to start. I did however bleed three full weeks from the miscarriage. 
I am not even sure why it took 7 cycles to get pregnant in the first place. My other 3 were conceived within a few weeks of going off of BC. I had an ultrasound back in March (since I had weird spotting in between periods) just to see if there were any issues and they said that I had a cyst that had just ruptured. That's why I had random spotting mid cycle. And that's the cycle I got pregnant. So I am hoping that was the issue and now I'll get pregnant quickly. 

Just started first AF on July 25th. 2nd day was incredibly heavy with cramps, 3rd was ok until late at night got bad again and today is more like a normal period. Sounds like your body is just adjusting too. Sounds like a period to me. I know my period hasn't been like it normally was but I think that's to be expected. Actually I have had like three days of spotting and then AF would come since I went off BC last fall. I know that's normal for some but never was for me. This cycle I just started with no spotting beforehand. So I am hoping that means I getting back to normal.


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Welcome, MommytoBLG! So sorry to hear about your loss. :hugs: 

Kazy ~ So sorry to hear about your loss too. :hugs:

Hopefully you both get your rainbows soon.


----------



## MommytoLBG

Kazy~this is very fresh for both of us. And our timing is almost the same. BFP a month apart, our loss, our af close...Hope we can continue "together" on our journeys to our rainbow. 

Momof3Girls~Thank you! I hope the same for you. It's nice to have support and I am so glad to have found this! 

Seeing that many here have been ttc for a while now with bumps a long the way...and some are pregnant now gives me mixed feelings honestly. I have good days and bad days about trying again. My greatest fear is going through this again, but reading all the past posts (yes from the beginning!) gives me hope. We have gone through the maybe this was our sign to be thankful for the 3 healthy children we are already blessed with to the we don't feel our family is complete and any where in between. We were going to wait until October to ttc again because that would give me 3 cycles, but part of me feels like we need to start now. Or is it too soon? You read everything online. Drs saying one cycle, some saying 2, others say 3. I am scared if we would get pregnant and something happens, I wouldn't be able to deal with it now. I would feel guilty that we tried to soon and I am still healing. What are your thoughts girls?


----------



## Kazy

MommytoLBG I would love to continue on our journey together! I too have had mixed feelings. I am so blessed withy three babies and I can be ok if that's "all" I am blessed with. I have done a lot of research on when to try again and from what I understand it's more about our grieving and processing than our physical bodies. There is no hArm in waiting if you aren't ready. I know the thought of facing this again is almost unbearable. But then I think about holding my new little one down the road and it seems worth the risk. We are trying right away mostly because it took us awhile to get pregnant before.


----------



## Mommatoboys

MommytoLBG said:


> Hi everyone. I am also TTC #4. After a mmc June 30. I see two of you are pregnant. TwinMommy6-I hope you have your baby boy in your arms since you haven't posted since July 24th. And Mommatoboys-I hope you are feeling better. Been a long road for all of you.

Hi MommytoLBG so sorry for your loss it's such a terrible thing to go through. Wishing you strength and peace throughout your healing process. I'm feeling ok but my whole family and I are fighting off a stomach bug.


----------



## Mommatoboys

Kazy so sorry about your loss as well and I completely understand about having mixed feeling on ttc again. For me miscarriage was something I never thought about and was completely devastated when I experienced it. My first one happened on my honeymoon, I was a couple days late on my wedding day but just figured it was from the stress of the wedding but told my dh I would test after we got to honeymoon location. Well sure enough I got a bfp and we were thrilled. Since we were honeymooning close to where my dh's mom lived we told he right away. Sadly two days later I started bleeding and spent the evening in the hospital where they told me I was losing the baby. I was so heartbroken I spent the rest of our honeymoon in bed not wanting to be around anyone. Three months later we fell pregnant again only to have the same heartbreak happen. I couldn't stand the sight of pregnant women or babies because it would just bring all the pain back. Finally about 6 months later I became pregnant with my oldest son and was put on progesterone and 19 months after his birth became pregnant with my twin boys. When we decided to ttc again I didn't think I would have another miscarriage since I started progesterone right away. We found out we were having twins but the next night after my ultrasound I had a gush of blood and knew something was wrong. I had to wait two weeks before they would do another ultrasound but still had to continue using progesterone until that time. It was of course right at Christmas time when we always go to va to see my in-laws so that just made it all that much worse. I finally got the ultrasound to confirm that there was no heartbeats and was told to stop my progesterone. It took almost two weeks for me start bleeding wish happened right around my oldest sons birthday party and the pain was terrible. We were told to wait two cycles before ttc again but wasn't sure if we could emotionally handle another loss. We weren't very careful and I got pregnant after just one cycle but our little angel is doing wonderful and were so excited to meet him and so are his brothers:). I'm just so thankful that this one is doing well although I will worry until he's in my arms.


----------



## Mommatoboys

MomOf3Girls said:


> Welcome kazy! I'm still here ttc. Probably will be ttc forever.
> 
> So, last Monday we had our 2nd sa. Some things improved, but not enough for them to say "you are good after all." Went to a follow up appointment on Friday with my RE. After going over our results of everything, he first said our best chance was ivf with using icsi. But he wants to try 2-3 rounds of iui first in case that works since it's less invasive and cheaper. Too late for this cycle, so this month will be a natural cycle with crossed fingers. Next cycle we will begin our first iui. I will take Femara 2.5 mg on cd 3-7. We then bd cd 9, start opk on cd 11, u/s on cd 12 to check follies. From there I get more instructions on when to do the hcg injection and come in for the iui. He said 2-3 rounds, but could end up one if there isn't enough good sperm after the spinning. RE is hoping I will produce at least two follicles to improve our chances of at least one baby. If that doesn't work, it's ivf for us. Either that or just keep trying for years hoping to get lucky or give up. :nope:

Crossing my fingers the iui works for guys and you can avoid ivf. Crazy how you can 3 children and then start having issues like that but I know it happens. You're in my thoughts!


----------



## Kazy

Mommatoboys said:


> Kazy so sorry about your loss as well and I completely understand about having mixed feeling on ttc again. For me miscarriage was something I never thought about and was completely devastated when I experienced it. My first one happened on my honeymoon, I was a couple days late on my wedding day but just figured it was from the stress of the wedding but told my dh I would test after we got to honeymoon location. Well sure enough I got a bfp and we were thrilled. Since we were honeymooning close to where my dh's mom lived we told he right away. Sadly two days later I started bleeding and spent the evening in the hospital where they told me I was losing the baby. I was so heartbroken I spent the rest of our honeymoon in bed not wanting to be around anyone. Three months later we fell pregnant again only to have the same heartbreak happen. I couldn't stand the sight of pregnant women or babies because it would just bring all the pain back. Finally about 6 months later I became pregnant with my oldest son and was put on progesterone and 19 months after his birth became pregnant with my twin boys. When we decided to ttc again I didn't think I would have another miscarriage since I started progesterone right away. We found out we were having twins but the next night after my ultrasound I had a gush of blood and knew something was wrong. I had to wait two weeks before they would do another ultrasound but still had to continue using progesterone until that time. It was of course right at Christmas time when we always go to va to see my in-laws so that just made it all that much worse. I finally got the ultrasound to confirm that there was no heartbeats and was told to stop my progesterone. It took almost two weeks for me start bleeding wish happened right around my oldest sons birthday party and the pain was terrible. We were told to wait two cycles before ttc again but wasn't sure if we could emotionally handle another loss. We weren't very careful and I got pregnant after just one cycle but our little angel is doing wonderful and were so excited to meet him and so are his brothers:). I'm just so thankful that this one is doing well although I will worry until he's in my arms.

Thank you so much for sharing! I am so sorry for your losses. I too was not expecting g the loss. I mean I had spotting but read that some people do and the pregnancy is fine. As a matter of fact I spent a ton of money on maternity clothes a few hours before my ultrasound that said it was a MMC. I will say that this whole thing has really caused me to slow down and love on my 3 babies. Well, kids..... But my babies. :) 

I am hopeful we will get pregnant again and I'll hold my new little one some day. It's just difficult when I think about the child lost. And I'm not sure that ever gets easier. 

Thanks again for sharing. I appreciate others opening up. It makes me see I'm not the ONLY one who has ever faced this. And it can feel like that at times. 

I'm currently on CD 6 and hoping this is my month. :) if not, I still believe that God has it all in His hands.


----------



## Kazy

Oh and mommatoboys congrats on your new baby! 

And I live in Ohio too!


----------



## Mommatoboys

Thank you and don't worry I'm sure you will be using those maternity clothes very soon! I had spotting with all my pregnancies only it was more of a flow or gush with the miscarriages. I think it's so great that there's a place like this where we can share and get support. I didn't have that with my first two miscarriages and it made all the difference the third time. The pain does get better with time but I think of the babies I've lost often and they will always be in my heart. I actually went and got a memorial tattoo of the pregnancy and infant loss ribbon with words that read "too beautiful for earth" just something I wanted to do to honor my babies and bring awareness to the matter. I feel like so many woman have to suffer alone because the subject makes people uncomfortable and it shouldn't be that way. Good luck this cycle! Praying for you! Oh and if you don't mind sharing what part of ohio are you in? I'm in wilmington:).


----------



## Kazy

Thank you. :) I live in Toledo.


----------



## MommytoLBG

Mommatoboys ~ This is the first time I experienced pain like this. I never expected a mc...sadly, my DH and I just always took for granted that we could get and stay pregnant. How arrogant and naive we were. This just devastated us. But it also helped us feel even more blessed than we already do for the babies we have. Gave us a new perspective on life. I have a tattoo drawn up for my babies (and it includes ways to easily add more babies to it). So I recently added a place in the drawing to include our angel. I just have to get it done now. But waiting to see how ttc turns out first. Not sure about getting a tattoo while pregnant? I have 3, but all were while not pregnant or ttc. My husband actually bought me a bracelet that is stamped. It is similar to the alex and ani bracelets...it has one disc stamped with Angel Baby on it and another disc that has two tiny footprints and the date 06-30-14 stamped on it. Then it has a tiny angel wing charm and three birthstone crystals to represent three things: April-conception, June-loss, January-birth. It is so pretty. And it keeps my angel close. I never realized how common mc is...it is so sad to think that so many go thru this...But having a place like this to come to is a blessing. It helps having some place to go where I can get support.


----------



## Mommatoboys

MommytoLBG said:


> Mommatoboys ~ This is the first time I experienced pain like this. I never expected a mc...sadly, my DH and I just always took for granted that we could get and stay pregnant. How arrogant and naive we were. This just devastated us. But it also helped us feel even more blessed than we already do for the babies we have. Gave us a new perspective on life. I have a tattoo drawn up for my babies (and it includes ways to easily add more babies to it). So I recently added a place in the drawing to include our angel. I just have to get it done now. But waiting to see how ttc turns out first. Not sure about getting a tattoo while pregnant? I have 3, but all were while not pregnant or ttc. My husband actually bought me a bracelet that is stamped. It is similar to the alex and ani bracelets...it has one disc stamped with Angel Baby on it and another disc that has two tiny footprints and the date 06-30-14 stamped on it. Then it has a tiny angel wing charm and three birthstone crystals to represent three things: April-conception, June-loss, January-birth. It is so pretty. And it keeps my angel close. I never realized how common mc is...it is so sad to think that so many go thru this...But having a place like this to come to is a blessing. It helps having some place to go where I can get support.

Miscarriage does make all that more thankfully for the children you already have. I know having my kids during the last miscarriage helped so much because I tried to shift as much focus on them instead of what was happening and I didn't have any kids with first two miscarriages. Although it was at night alone when I would completely break down and cry myself to sleep. I know my artist won't do tattooes during pregnancy because of the risk of infection and sometimes the hormonal changes in a body during pregnancy can make the tattoo not take as well. Next summer I plan on getting a tattoo with all my kids names. I'm so excited to have it done. Your bracelet sounds amazing and so sweet! You're right miscarriage is extremely common. Almost every woman has a good chance of having sometime in her life. It doesn't make it any less painful though and a lot of people don't realize that and can be very cruel. My cousins wife suffered a miscarriage shortly after I did and get female boss was so cruel about her taking a couple days off. She even said " I don't know why you're so upset, it was just a blob." I think I would have punched her right in the face if it was me. Wishing you the best of luck and hoping you get your rainbow baby soon!


----------



## Mommy_DK

Hi beautiful mamas! :wave:

I am looking for a TTC #4 buddy:hugs:

DH and I have 3 together Girl, Boy, Girl. 7,5,3. And we're praying for another baby boy for my son. We've been TTC for 1 yr on and off. So far we've seen a fertility specialist but haven't gone back for testing, we got his opinion and he thinks my problem may be anovulation and DH problem may be related to testosterone supplements he was taking thinking it would make him "bigger":dohh: dr says it is fixable as long as he stops taking them, which he has.

I'm not too comfortable taking hard meds just yet so we've looked into Fertilityblend for men and women and plan to start taking those along with following the 'fertility diet' to see what happens. 

Some of your stories are amazing :flower:


----------



## MommytoLBG

Hi Mommy_DK! Welcome. :flower:

After our loss in June, we are going to ttc in October again. Unless we are blessed sooner (ntnp really right now).

Momma ~ I am going to wait on my tat for a little while. I don't want to risk anything right now. But my bracelet is beautiful! Thank you for your words. Amazing how much it means to have support from those who have been where we have been and thru this. :hugs:


----------



## Mommy_DK

Mommyto- I am so sorry for your loss, :flower: anyone who goes through that in my eyes is so super strong!:hugs:

We've not had any mc losses but, when I was 20 I had an early sono and pregnancy test done by a non profit clinic at aprox. 5 weeks pregnant and was told I would need to get the fetus removed from my body because there was no heart beat and I would catch an infection and it could become fatal, being young and not knowing I panicked , didn't bother going to my dr. And made an appointment to get the fetus removed :nope: 

Later my OH and I found out that there usually is NO heart beat that early on (5weeks) :cry: the heart beat usually isn't heard or seen until about 10-12 weeks . So that 'fetus' is our angel in heaven. And we are praying we will be blessed with more children soon!


----------



## Kazy

Welcome mommy_DK! I am trying to conceive #4 now too. I have boy 6, boy 5, and girl 2. We have been trying for a year as well. Just had a loss in June and not going to try again (although I am mentally trying to prepare for alittle wait as my body gets back to normal). Where are you at in your cycle?


----------



## Mommy_DK

Kazy said:


> Welcome mommy_DK! I am trying to conceive #4 now too. I have boy 6, boy 5, and girl 2. We have been trying for a year as well. Just had a loss in June and not going to try again (although I am mentally trying to prepare for alittle wait as my body gets back to normal). Where are you at in your cycle?

Thanks for the welcome Kazy!
So sorry for your loss :flower::flower::flower: Hat off to you ladies:hugs:
I am about 2-3 days away from AF, hoping she doesn't show, So far I have no signs she is coming but I've been down this road before. I will test on the 8th if she doesn't show


----------



## Mommy_DK

I've lurked around but I couldn't find too much info on baby bump about fertilityblend.

Has anyone tried using this supp?


----------



## Mommatoboys

Mommy_DK said:


> Hi beautiful mamas! :wave:
> 
> I am looking for a TTC #4 buddy:hugs:
> 
> DH and I have 3 together Girl, Boy, Girl. 7,5,3. And we're praying for another baby boy for my son. We've been TTC for 1 yr on and off. So far we've seen a fertility specialist but haven't gone back for testing, we got his opinion and he thinks my problem may be anovulation and DH problem may be related to testosterone supplements he was taking thinking it would make him "bigger":dohh: dr says it is fixable as long as he stops taking them, which he has.
> 
> I'm not too comfortable taking hard meds just yet so we've looked into Fertilityblend for men and women and plan to start taking those along with following the 'fertility diet' to see what happens.
> 
> Some of your stories are amazing :flower:

Welcome Mommy_DK! So nice to have so many momma's joining! Wishing you the best of luck on your ttc journey!


----------



## Mommatoboys

Mommy_DK said:


> I've lurked around but I couldn't find too much info on baby bump about fertilityblend.
> 
> Has anyone tried using this supp?

I never used it but I did use softcups. I had been trying for months to get pregnant by charting bbt and using opk's but it just wasn't happening so I tried softcups and got pregnant the first cycle with the twins I lost.


----------



## Mommy_DK

So sorry for your loss momatoboys! :flower::flower::flower: I have never heard of softcups, I'll look it up. My dr is suggesting clomid , I'm going in for first FSH test tomorrow, scary but exciting too! Hoping he prescribes something right away! I'll mention softcups tomorrow 

Thanks for sharing :flower:


----------



## Mommatoboys

Mommy_DK said:


> So sorry for your loss momatoboys! :flower::flower::flower: I have never heard of softcups, I'll look it up. My dr is suggesting clomid , I'm going in for first FSH test tomorrow, scary but exciting too! Hoping he prescribes something right away! I'll mention softcups tomorrow
> 
> Thanks for sharing :flower:

Thank you and good luck tomorrow! Softcups are actually used as a replacement for pads and tampons during af. So when you use one after bd'ing it keeps the sperm against the cervix. I would put one in while still in bed and leave it in for at least 8hrs.


----------



## Mommy_DK

Mommatoboys said:


> Mommy_DK said:
> 
> 
> So sorry for your loss momatoboys! :flower::flower::flower: I have never heard of softcups, I'll look it up. My dr is suggesting clomid , I'm going in for first FSH test tomorrow, scary but exciting too! Hoping he prescribes something right away! I'll mention softcups tomorrow
> 
> Thanks for sharing :flower:
> 
> Thank you and good luck tomorrow! Softcups are actually used as a replacement for pads and tampons during af. So when you use one after bd'ing it keeps the sperm against the cervix. I would put one in while still in bed and leave it in for at least 8hrs.Click to expand...



OH oh oh! Yes , my cousin use to use them during AF a few yrs back. Wow, Ida never thought of using those but what a great idea! I will be picking some up later this week thanks again for sharing that little tip with me :hugs:


----------



## Mommy_DK

Momatoboys- I forgot to congratulate you on your pregnancy!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::happydance::happydance::kiss: *CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!* lol I am so happy for you! Now pass some of that baby dust my way!! :happydance:


----------



## Mommatoboys

Your so welcome! I really hope they help!


----------



## Mommatoboys

Thank you so much! I'm so excited but also nervous haha. My boys were not the easiest babies or toddlers because of severe feeding issues. I'm going to try breastfeeding again and I can only pray I'm successful at it this time and this boy has a good appetite. Sending lots of :dust:your way!


----------



## Mommy_DK

Oh no, I'm so sorry to hear that, I hope this little bundle works with you, breastfeeding is so amazing . I wish I had done it longer than 3 weeks. I couldn't bare the swelling at that time but looking back now it would have been worth the pain. I wish I could do it all over again

Thanks for the baby dust Hun!


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Welcome, Mommy DK! Nice to have you. :flower: Good luck with all your fertility testing. We have also been trying a year. If I'm not pg this month, we will be moving onto our first IUI cycle in a few days.

How is twinmommy? Has she had her baby yet?


----------



## Mommatoboys

I would say she has since she hasn't been on for a long time. I'm sure the little guy is keeping her busy. Just hope all went well with the delivery.


----------



## TwinMommy6

Hi ladies. ...I am sending you lots and lots of babydust!!!!!! Good luck to all of you on your ttc journey &#9825;

Momof3girls yes I had my baby last week. He was born on August 3rd at 631am :) and he weighed 10 lbs 2 oz! !!!!!!!!!! I was overdue and needed to be induced.
How are you doing? Sending you tons of baby dust too.

Mommatoboys how are you feeling?


----------



## TwinMommy6

Mommatoboys said:


> I would say she has since she hasn't been on for a long time. I'm sure the little guy is keeping her busy. Just hope all went well with the delivery.

Lol you got that right. ...he definitely is the new boss in the house :)


----------



## Mommatoboys

TwinMommy6 said:


> Hi ladies. ...I am sending you lots and lots of babydust!!!!!! Good luck to all of you on your ttc journey &#9825;
> 
> Momof3girls yes I had my baby last week. He was born on August 3rd at 631am :) and he weighed 10 lbs 2 oz! !!!!!!!!!! I was overdue and needed to be induced.
> How are you doing? Sending you tons of baby dust too.
> 
> Mommatoboys how are you feeling?

Oh my goodness that was the size of my twins combined haha! Thanks for the update, so glad everything went well and I hope brothers are adjusting well to a new baby brother:)


----------



## MommytoLBG

Congrats on your new little boy!!! Glad you both are doing well.


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Twinmommy ~ Congrats on your little boy! :happydance:

Mommatoboys ~ I hope you are doing well. :flower:

Well, had my follie scan this am in preparation for this months IUI. Lining was 12 whatever it's measured in, I think it's mm, they like to see at least 8. So, that was good. Right side had six - 10 mm follies. Left side had one 18 mm, and one 11 mm; plus a possible few others that were small. I was kind of hoping to get a chance of getting twins during this, but even with all those follies, looks like just one shot with only one being mature. But, that's ok. As long as the sperm reach that one egg. :thumbup: I trigger Sunday night, then have the IUI Tuesday am.


----------



## Mommy_DK

Momof3girls - thank you for your warm welcome and all of your helpful information :hugs: :hugs: I shared with my DH . Yay for the follies! Are your chances for twins higher with IUI ? That would be great ! Two bundles at once ! Can you use preseed too? 

Congrats to everyone on their new bundles :flower: I am still anxiously awaiting another baby boy and so are my kids, and DH. My son has a dental surgery coming up next week (scary!) but we will get through this, I trust God with all of my heart. 

In the mean time we are trying preseed , I haven't been able to get my hands on softcups but as soon as I do we will be giving them a try too along with the regular: maca , tea and vitamins.

Has anyone had success using preseed?

How is everyone else coming along?


----------



## Mommatoboys

MomOf3Girls said:


> Twinmommy ~ Congrats on your little boy! :happydance:
> 
> Mommatoboys ~ I hope you are doing well. :flower:
> 
> Well, had my follie scan this am in preparation for this months IUI. Lining was 12 whatever it's measured in, I think it's mm, they like to see at least 8. So, that was good. Right side had six - 10 mm follies. Left side had one 18 mm, and one 11 mm; plus a possible few others that were small. I was kind of hoping to get a chance of getting twins during this, but even with all those follies, looks like just one shot with only one being mature. But, that's ok. As long as the sperm reach that one egg. :thumbup: I trigger Sunday night, then have the IUI Tuesday am.

Oh I really hope all works out and get pregnant the first try!!! Crossing my fingers for you! I'm doing ok although I'm at that point where my feet and legs hurt and swell whenever I stand more than 30 mins and I'm tired all the time. My hip pain has gotten so much worse also. I thought exercising with this pregnancy would help with the aches and pains but they seem to be winning lol. Just have to tough it out 14 more weeks:D. Hope everyone is doing wonderful!


----------



## Mommatoboys

Mommy_DK hope everything goes nice and smoothly for you're sons dental surgery. I know it's scary whenever you're child has to go through anything like that.


----------



## Mommy_DK

Mommatoboys said:


> Mommy_DK hope everything goes nice and smoothly for you're sons dental surgery. I know it's scary whenever you're child has to go through anything like that.


Thank you momma! I will be so relieved when it is all over , how is the pregnancy going? Are you feeling tired yet?


----------



## Mommatoboys

Everything is going good. I have to take my sugar test Thursday and I'm hoping I pass. I've never failed one but it would be my luck to fail one now haha. I'm pretty much exhausted all the time and I have to make myself do the things that need done. I think having 3 small kids to take care of this time while being pregnant is really what is causing me to feel so tired. My oldest just started kindergarten and the twins go to preschool in the afternoons Monday-Thursday so I'm hoping to maybe be able to grab a nap once in a while after I get caught up on all the things I've been putting off until school started.


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Mommy_DK ~ It's not necessarily the IUI that increases the chances of twins, it's the Femara I had to take at the beginning of the cycle. It's a small chance, but it's a greater chance than O'ing on your own. And I did produce many follies, it's just that I had only one big one, and not 2-3 big ones like I had hoped. The dr said, more eggs just helps increase the chances of getting pg at all with the IUI and sperm issues. No, we will not be using preseed for the IUI. We can use it if we BD afterwards though. We are having to abstain for 3-4 days so that on Tuesday we will have better sperm. They will take it, wash it, and then it'll be inseminated into me at the top of my uterus. So, no preseed necessary for the IUI itself. Good luck with DS's dental surgery. :hugs:

Mommatoboys ~ Wow, I can't believe how far along you are already! I'm sorry about all your pain though. :hugs: Good luck with your sugar test, and get lots of rest.


----------



## MomOf3Girls

IUI #1 was completed today! We had 3.8 million active, moving sperm post-wash. I thought it sounded low, but the Dr was really positive and said they like to see 3-10 mil post wash, and we were near 4 mil. He seemed to think it was a good amount. They had me slightly lean to my left side afterwards since that's the side with the one big follie I had on Saturday. They told me to test on September 9th. After it dawned on me what the date was, I started tearing up a little. This September 9th it'll be 15 years ago when I met DH and he asked me out on our first date. :flower:


----------



## Mommatoboys

Aww how great would it be to get your bfp on that day:). I'm really hoping and praying it happens for you guys. Lots of baby dust to you!!!


----------



## MommytoLBG

Awe that is awesome! Fxd for a bfp on that day! 

Lots of baby dust being sent your way

:dust:


----------



## Mommatoboys

Momof3girls did you test yesterday? Fingers crossed for your BFP!


----------



## Mommatoboys

Twinmommy6 how are you and the new little guy doing?


----------



## Mommy_DK

Momof3girls- Thank you for breaking that down for me lol and sorry I am late! I hope the famara /IUI did it for you !! I just found out I have lots of follies too , they only look for 15-20 and I have 30! So that's great news . My hormones are great too. Is this your first IUI? And have you tested yet??! Fx crossed for you Hun! Oh and DS did awesome with his surgery thanks for thinking of him 


Momatoboys- You are looking great girl!! I can't wait to have my poke out belly back ); you never think you'll miss it and then all of a sudden you're craving a big ol belly that kicks and pokes lol! Is everything ok so far? Is DH over the moon ? We are still patiently awaiting a diagnoses or some kind of answers. My follicle test was great I have lots of healthy follies and my hormone levels were perfect. Friday were going to drop off DHs swimmers and get my insulin test done and more blood work. Hopefully well have some answers by next week . Did you and DH go through testing and all? If you don't mind sharing ? Sorry if you've already answerd this , I'll go back thru thread and read up


----------



## TwinMommy6

Hey girls :) mommatoboys we are doing wonderful thank you for asking...I can't believe he is already nearly 7 weeks old!
You look absolutely stunning in your profile pic....such a beautiful baby bump :) 
Have you chosen names yet?

Momof3girls how are you? Fingers crossed you tested and got your BFP!!!!
Good luck to everyone else as well &#9825;


----------



## Mommatoboys

Mommy_DK said:


> Momof3girls- Thank you for breaking that down for me lol and sorry I am late! I hope the famara /IUI did it for you !! I just found out I have lots of follies too , they only look for 15-20 and I have 30! So that's great news . My hormones are great too. Is this your first IUI? And have you tested yet??! Fx crossed for you Hun! Oh and DS did awesome with his surgery thanks for thinking of him
> 
> 
> Momatoboys- You are looking great girl!! I can't wait to have my poke out belly back ); you never think you'll miss it and then all of a sudden you're craving a big ol belly that kicks and pokes lol! Is everything ok so far? Is DH over the moon ? We are still patiently awaiting a diagnoses or some kind of answers. My follicle test was great I have lots of healthy follies and my hormone levels were perfect. Friday were going to drop off DHs swimmers and get my insulin test done and more blood work. Hopefully well have some answers by next week . Did you and DH go through testing and all? If you don't mind sharing ? Sorry if you've already answerd this , I'll go back thru thread and read up

Thank you and so happy to hear things are looking good for you guys! I know my dh is of course happy about about the baby but he's not one to show much emotion over stuff (unless it's sports haha.) This makes 5 boys for him so I know he's stressing about providing a good life for them all. When I can go back to work it will take some of that laid off of him. Everything seems to be going great although at my last appt the doctor said I was measuring small. All my boys have been tiny so I'm trying not to stress over it, I just think this one will be tiny too. I feel pretty great other than some heartburn. My hip pain has let up a great deal and I've been able to do stuff without all that pain. All my boys are in sports so we are running everyday to something and I've been nesting trying to get this house ready so I'm pretty well worn completely out by the end of the day. As far as testing goes the only thing we've had done is a sperm analysis on dh after my first two mc's. Glad to hear all went well with ds surgery! Best of luck with everything and hoping you get that bfp soon!


----------



## Mommatoboys

TwinMommy6 said:


> Hey girls :) mommatoboys we are doing wonderful thank you for asking...I can't believe he is already nearly 7 weeks old!
> You look absolutely stunning in your profile pic....such a beautiful baby bump :)
> Have you chosen names yet?
> 
> Momof3girls how are you? Fingers crossed you tested and got your BFP!!!!
> Good luck to everyone else as well &#9825;

Thank you:). I've been trying so hard to take care of myself this time and not get so fat haha. We have decided to name the baby Declan Timothy, after my father who passed away a few years ago. So happy you both are doing great! Wow 7 weeks already! The time sure does go by quickly:(. What name did you give your new little one?


----------



## Mommy_DK

I soooooo wish I had your boy making magic! Lol my DH would be kissing my butt all day everyday if I made 4 boys for him! He wants 3 more boys so badly and I am working really hard to try....... I'm probably a wacko for this but I've been using this chart since I found out how accurate it really is: it was right for all three of my kids , my sisters one child and my best friends two kids SO we are using it to TTC the next two and I am praying it works! 

I know you have got to be beat running around with the kids with school and sports plus all of the house work , prepping for a baby and then thinking of hoping back to work :sleep::sleep: my hat is off to you for sure, I get tired just bringing the kids to school and doing the dishes lol it is hard to keep up sometimes my laundry gets backed up because of all of the running to the stores and activities with the kids. My DH doesn't like to show a lot of emotion either but when he does it's like wow you are human! Lol but I get on him about being more emotional because we have daughters and it's sooo important to show them emotion . Thanks for the positive energy , I hope your baby boy gets bigger but if not you are a pro with teeny tiny babies by now and he will be healthy and beautiful otherwise


----------



## Mommatoboys

Lol well I really believe my body favors boys haha. I don't know if you have every heard anything about ph levels but I did a bunch of research on it and bought ph strips and started testing mine. Of course my ph levels were very alkaline which is suppose to favor male sperm. I tried doing a vinager douch before bd'ing but I think it was to acidic and was killing the sperm since is wasn't getting pregnant. Apparently they can also be used to predict the baby's gender just like the expensive gender test that you can buy. The Chinese calendar was right about all my kids including this one. We used it to try for a girl when I got pregnant with the twins we lost. I really believe that the twins were girls because my ph strips started showing acidic levels right after bfp and then went back to alkaline when bleeding started. With this pregnancy ph strips stayed alkaline and even got darker so I pretty well knew from the beginning it was a boy. Dh and I would have loved to had a little girl but I couldn't be happier with my boys though they are my whole world.


----------



## TwinMommy6

Mommatoboys said:


> TwinMommy6 said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls :) mommatoboys we are doing wonderful thank you for asking...I can't believe he is already nearly 7 weeks old!
> You look absolutely stunning in your profile pic....such a beautiful baby bump :)
> Have you chosen names yet?
> 
> Momof3girls how are you? Fingers crossed you tested and got your BFP!!!!
> Good luck to everyone else as well &#9825;
> 
> Thank you:). I've been trying so hard to take care of myself this time and not get so fat haha. We have decided to name the baby Declan Timothy, after my father who passed away a few years ago. So happy you both are doing great! Wow 7 weeks already! The time sure does go by quickly:(. What name did you give your new little one?Click to expand...

Awe I love that name :) we named him Lincoln Andrew. Both the twins middle names are after each of our grandfathers as neither of us had our fathers in our lives. So with this little guy we gave him dh's name for a middle name. We just got back from a check up he is 12 lbs 9 oz already haha


----------



## Mommy_DK

Momatoboys- Ok so I'm not the only one! Lol that makes me feel better, I'm going to try those strips beforr we bd :happydance: hoping we can get pg again Fx I have no idea what my fertility issue is as of yet hopefully well know by next week . Where did you get those strips from ? 

Twinmommy- I love the name Lincoln and using the great grandfathers names for middles is a cute idea ..... I'm stealing your idea lol if I get my bfp! I can't believe your LO is 12lbs already! I bet he is sooo cuddly , ugh I freakin miss that so much ):


----------



## TwinMommy6

Mommy_DK said:


> Momatoboys- Ok so I'm not the only one! Lol that makes me feel better, I'm going to try those strips beforr we bd :happydance: hoping we can get pg again Fx I have no idea what my fertility issue is as of yet hopefully well know by next week . Where did you get those strips from ?
> 
> Twinmommy- I love the name Lincoln and using the great grandfathers names for middles is a cute idea ..... I'm stealing your idea lol if I get my bfp! I can't believe your LO is 12lbs already! I bet he is sooo cuddly , ugh I freakin miss that so much ):

Awe thank you mommy_dk!! And not if....WHEN you get your bfp :)
I can't believe he's 12 lbs either but then again I did harvest a 10 pounder haha


----------



## Mommy_DK

Twin mommy- Oh my goodness you are living my dream right now! Lol I have always wanted a big 10lb baby boy (or bigger)! Don't ask why , lol I guess they are just more cuddly and squeezable :hugs: all of my kids were small I felt like if I touched them they'd break. How's he eating? And yes your right not IF but WHEN I get my bfp 



I am so upset right now and I know this will probably sound so ridiculous but ........ DH had to put his swimmers in a cup today for his sperm analysis here at home and then take it over to the dr office, Well, he goes into the room grabs the iPad and watches porn.....:growlmad: (TMI) I send my DH naked photos of me all of the time he has them saved in his phone and he goes to a porn website! Then, although our 7 yr old and 3 yr old were both home and he only had 45 min to get it done and bring it in I could have gotten the girls set up with a movie and helped him out but he didn't even ask for me to participate :growlmad: I felt like he just had an affair with hot porn women :nope: UGH!! Maybe I'm over reacting but sheesh that was a little hurtful


----------



## TwinMommy6

Mommy_DK said:


> Twin mommy- Oh my goodness you are living my dream right now! Lol I have always wanted a big 10lb baby boy (or bigger)! Don't ask why , lol I guess they are just more cuddly and squeezable :hugs: all of my kids were small I felt like if I touched them they'd break. How's he eating? And yes your right not IF but WHEN I get my bfp
> 
> 
> 
> I am so upset right now and I know this will probably sound so ridiculous but ........ DH had to put his swimmers in a cup today for his sperm analysis here at home and then take it over to the dr office, Well, he goes into the room grabs the iPad and watches porn.....:growlmad: (TMI) I send my DH naked photos of me all of the time he has them saved in his phone and he goes to a porn website! Then, although our 7 yr old and 3 yr old were both home and he only had 45 min to get it done and bring it in I could have gotten the girls set up with a movie and helped him out but he didn't even ask for me to participate :growlmad: I felt like he just had an affair with hot porn women :nope: UGH!! Maybe I'm over reacting but sheesh that was a little hurtful

Omg. ....you are not being ridiculous! I would be pissed! 
But......Maybe he just felt weird shooting it into a cup lol 

I caught my hubby watching porn a few times and tbh I was so mad. I guess its just a guy thing we don't understand :) I don't think he does it anymore or he just got really good at clearing the history on the computer because I still check hahaha


----------



## Mommy_DK

TwinMommy6 said:


> Mommy_DK said:
> 
> 
> Twin mommy- Oh my goodness you are living my dream right now! Lol I have always wanted a big 10lb baby boy (or bigger)! Don't ask why , lol I guess they are just more cuddly and squeezable :hugs: all of my kids were small I felt like if I touched them they'd break. How's he eating? And yes your right not IF but WHEN I get my bfp
> 
> 
> 
> I am so upset right now and I know this will probably sound so ridiculous but ........ DH had to put his swimmers in a cup today for his sperm analysis here at home and then take it over to the dr office, Well, he goes into the room grabs the iPad and watches porn.....:growlmad: (TMI) I send my DH naked photos of me all of the time he has them saved in his phone and he goes to a porn website! Then, although our 7 yr old and 3 yr old were both home and he only had 45 min to get it done and bring it in I could have gotten the girls set up with a movie and helped him out but he didn't even ask for me to participate :growlmad: I felt like he just had an affair with hot porn women :nope: UGH!! Maybe I'm over reacting but sheesh that was a little hurtful
> 
> Omg. ....you are not being ridiculous! I would be pissed!
> But......Maybe he just felt weird shooting it into a cup lol
> 
> I caught my hubby watching porn a few times and tbh I was so mad. I guess its just a guy thing we don't understand :) I don't think he does it anymore or he just got really good at clearing the history on the computer because I still check hahahaClick to expand...


Oh great I'm not alone in that department either! Lol yes I've caught my DH a few times too! And like you... Pissed! I went off on him and then cried for a bit to myself because I just started to feel like he wasn't attracted to me ); and having kids changes your body in so many ways so it made me a little insecure but then I realized so many other guys find me attractive so eff that! Lol I just thought it was rude that I didn't get an invite to his 'party' this afternoon. Oh and his sperm count is high so it's looking like unexplained infertility for us :cry:


----------



## Mommatoboys

TwinMommy6 said:


> Mommatoboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TwinMommy6 said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls :) mommatoboys we are doing wonderful thank you for asking...I can't believe he is already nearly 7 weeks old!
> You look absolutely stunning in your profile pic....such a beautiful baby bump :)
> Have you chosen names yet?
> 
> Momof3girls how are you? Fingers crossed you tested and got your BFP!!!!
> Good luck to everyone else as well &#9825;
> 
> Thank you:). I've been trying so hard to take care of myself this time and not get so fat haha. We have decided to name the baby Declan Timothy, after my father who passed away a few years ago. So happy you both are doing great! Wow 7 weeks already! The time sure does go by quickly:(. What name did you give your new little one?Click to expand...
> 
> Awe I love that name :) we named him Lincoln Andrew. Both the twins middle names are after each of our grandfathers as neither of us had our fathers in our lives. So with this little guy we gave him dh's name for a middle name. We just got back from a check up he is 12 lbs 9 oz already hahaClick to expand...

That is such an amazing name! I love it! Wow what a big boy you have! Mine have all been so small and I'm measuring small with this one. I have until my next appt to catch up or I have to go have an ultrasound.


----------



## Mommatoboys

Mommy_DK said:


> Momatoboys- Ok so I'm not the only one! Lol that makes me feel better, I'm going to try those strips beforr we bd :happydance: hoping we can get pg again Fx I have no idea what my fertility issue is as of yet hopefully well know by next week . Where did you get those strips from ?
> 
> Twinmommy- I love the name Lincoln and using the great grandfathers names for middles is a cute idea ..... I'm stealing your idea lol if I get my bfp! I can't believe your LO is 12lbs already! I bet he is sooo cuddly , ugh I freakin miss that so much ):

I just got my strips on eBay. They are super cheap.


----------



## MomOf3Girls

It FINALLY happened! :bfp: :happydance: This has been THE HARDEST ttc journey we've ever had! IUI #2 did the trick! I did three tests this am. lol After the first one came up positive, an Equate brand that is supposed to be similar to EPT, I did an FRER and a Clearblue digital with weeks estimator. All of them :bfp: I could not believe it! What I'm confused about though is: I'm 12 dpiui (dpo), and the weeks estimator said 2-3 weeks. I would think it would say 1-2 weeks at 12 dpo. So, it's got me wondering if I have at least two in there making more hcg than usual for 12 dpo. I had a 16 mm follie, and a 12 mm follie at the follie scan. My nurse at the iui said that it's very possible that the 12 mm follie caught up and produced an egg as well by the time I ovulated.


----------



## TwinMommy6

MomOf3Girls said:


> It FINALLY happened! :bfp: :happydance: This has been THE HARDEST ttc journey we've ever had! IUI #2 did the trick! I did three tests this am. lol After the first one came up positive, an Equate brand that is supposed to be similar to EPT, I did an FRER and a Clearblue digital with weeks estimator. All of them :bfp: I could not believe it! What I'm confused about though is: I'm 12 dpiui (dpo), and the weeks estimator said 2-3 weeks. I would think it would say 1-2 weeks at 12 dpo. So, it's got me wondering if I have at least two in there making more hcg than usual for 12 dpo. I had a 16 mm follie, and a 12 mm follie at the follie scan. My nurse at the iui said that it's very possible that the 12 mm follie caught up and produced an egg as well by the time I ovulated.

Omg omg omg!!! I am so beyond excited for you! 
Congratulations. ...you deserve this :)
I wonder if there is two? How amazing would that be...have you told dh yet?


----------



## Mommatoboys

MomOf3Girls said:


> It FINALLY happened! :bfp: :happydance: This has been THE HARDEST ttc journey we've ever had! IUI #2 did the trick! I did three tests this am. lol After the first one came up positive, an Equate brand that is supposed to be similar to EPT, I did an FRER and a Clearblue digital with weeks estimator. All of them :bfp: I could not believe it! What I'm confused about though is: I'm 12 dpiui (dpo), and the weeks estimator said 2-3 weeks. I would think it would say 1-2 weeks at 12 dpo. So, it's got me wondering if I have at least two in there making more hcg than usual for 12 dpo. I had a 16 mm follie, and a 12 mm follie at the follie scan. My nurse at the iui said that it's very possible that the 12 mm follie caught up and produced an egg as well by the time I ovulated.

Oh wow!!! Yay!!! I'm so happy for you! That's just amazing! That would be wonderful if there was two! Although my experience with the weeks indicator wasn't that great. Hopefully you can get your levels drawn and maybe get a better idea if it's twins. My levels were really high with my twins. Good luck and congrats!


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Thank you guys! Yes, I told DH this morning. I said, "I'm going to be really happy today." He said, "Why is that?" I said, "Take a wild guess." Then he was all, "Oh, really?!?!?!? Are you serious?" He figured out what I was getting at pretty quickly without me coming right out and saying that I was pg or got a bfp.

And yes, I will be getting betas done. All part of the protocol when you are getting help from an RE. If :bfp: I was told to call Monday (actually test Monday, but I tested early), and then I'll be going in for my first beta either that day or soon after. Then, I think at about 6 weeks along or so, I'll go in for my first u/s to check out the baby or babies. What happened with your experience with the weeks estimator?


----------



## Mommatoboys

MomOf3Girls said:


> Thank you guys! Yes, I told DH this morning. I said, "I'm going to be really happy today." He said, "Why is that?" I said, "Take a wild guess." Then he was all, "Oh, really?!?!?!? Are you serious?" He figured out what I was getting at pretty quickly without me coming right out and saying that I was pg or got a bfp.
> 
> And yes, I will be getting betas done. All part of the protocol when you are getting help from an RE. If :bfp: I was told to call Monday (actually test Monday, but I tested early), and then I'll be going in for my first beta either that day or soon after. Then, I think at about 6 weeks along or so, I'll go in for my first u/s to check out the baby or babies. What happened with your experience with the weeks estimator?

How exciting! Can't wait to hear about where you levels are! Hoping everything looks great for you! The weeks estimator was completely wrong for me and caused so much worry until I got the results of my second round levels. I was around 5 weeks but after 16dpo it would not say more than 2-3 weeks so I thought I may be losing the baby but when my levels came back they were well over 2000 and it was suppose to read 3+ weeks with levels that high. I took one the day my levels were drawn as well and it still said 2-3 weeks. They are neat tests but I wouldn't put a lot of trust in the estimate.


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Went into my fertility clinic yesterday am for my beta. Got the results this am.

14 dpo: 418 for the beta number. I go in again tomorrow am for the 2nd draw. Will probably find out those results Thursday. They wanted them two days apart. Progesterone was 23.7

DD #3 at 13 dpo: beta was 225, and doubled every 30 hours. At the 6 week u/s, we discovered a vanishing twin, so she started out as a twin pregnancy.

DD's #1 and 2: Never had betas done. BUT DD #1, I first tested at 13 dpo, and the line on a FRER was so so faint, I could barely see it, and I wondered if it was + or not. It got darker a few days later.


----------



## Mommatoboys

Those levels sound great! Although you can't tell if it's twins or not. You may know more when you get the second set of levels back but ultrasound will be the only sure way. So happy for you and just hoping for a healthy pregnancy for you!


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Well, I don't think it's going to be twins anymore. I'm just grateful for the one, what seems to be so far healthy baby that is in there. Yesterday's beta was 990 at 16 dpo. The first one two days before that was 418. That's a doubling time of only 38 hours. DD #3 doubled every 30 hours, and she DID have a twin that didn't make it. I'm thinking this one must have just implanted on the early side, so my hcg was a lil higher by 14 dpo. Would have been nice to have finished our family in just one more pregnancy. I want this one to have a sibling close in age, and not just the girls that are 7+ years apart. So, I guess it'll be back to TTC again someday after this one is born. At least next time I'll know to go straight for the IUI!


----------



## Kazy

I know I haven't been on this thread in awhile bit thought I would say my HCG doubled every 48 hours at first and I ended up with twins. So you never know. :) I was told some women's HCG doesn't rapidly increase with twins until around 5-6 weeks which must have been the case with me.


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Congratulations on your pregnancy, and twins, Kazy! :happydance: I hope these guys are sticking for you and you don't experience another m/c. H&H 9 months!

Lots of twin moms in this group!


----------



## Mommatoboys

Well I'm just glad all is looking well for you and I wouldn't rule out twins until you have an ultrasound:).

Congrats kazy on twins that's so awesome!!!


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Results are in from yesterday's beta! They wanted it to be at least 6,000 yesterday. I was at 14,865! Doubled every 43 hours during the stage where it should be 72-96 hours for normal doubling range. According to the chart, it should take longer to double as you get more hcg compared to at first. Sadly, I have to wait longer than I expected for my u/s. :nope: Doctors apparently are not in next week, so I have to wait until Monday the 27th.


----------



## Mommatoboys

Sorry you have to wait so long for the ultrasound but those numbers sounds great! I'd say you have a healthy baby or babies in there!


----------



## Mommatoboys

Kazy-Just saw that you lost one of the twins:(. I'm so sorry and praying for a healthy 9 months for your other little one.


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Kazy ~ I'm so sorry you lost one of your twins. :cry:


----------



## MomOf3Girls

I had my u/s today! I AM having twins! :happydance: I can't believe it. Still in shock.  They changed my due date to June 16th instead of the 15th like I had figured it. Both of them were measuring 6w6d today instead of 7w0d like I thought it would be, and had good heartbeats. I have another u/s in two weeks, then the fertility clinic will release me to an OB.


----------



## Mommatoboys

Yay how awesome!!! I just had a feeling you had two in there! Congrats Hun!


----------



## Mommatoboys

So I just had my doctor appt and updated him on how I've been feeling. He checked the position of the baby and said he had dropped and is super low in my pelvis (which if you're not a first time mom then that usually happens when labor is right around the corner) and said he would be shocked if I was still pregnant in a week or so. If I'm still pregnant by my next appt on the 20th he is going to sweep my membranes and said I should go into labor soon after! I'm so excited and freaking out a little that I could be holding my baby by the end of next week!!!


----------



## Mommatoboys

Had the sweep done but he wasn't very optimistic about labor soon so we shall see I guess.


----------



## Kazy

When are you due?


----------



## Mommatoboys

Nov 29th


----------



## Kazy

Well sounds like naysay now either way. :) hope all goes well and you have a great delivery!


----------



## TwinMommy6

How is everybody doing? 
Mommatoboys I can't wait to hear about your baby!!!!!! She hasn't been on for a few days--maybe he's here already :)


----------



## Mommatoboys

Good to hear from you! I was wondering how you and baby were doing. Well my guy is clearly comfy were he is at because he has not come out yet. I thought he was coming last night but after 7 hrs things let up. Went to the doctor today and he did a second more aggressive sweep which put me in so much pain I was in tears but has since went away. I'm so done with hurting and being miserable! I just want my baby in my arms but I feel like it's never going to happen.


----------



## Mommatoboys

Well today is my due date and still no baby lol. I have been trying everything but he is just not ready to come out yet. I think he heard all his brothers and may be a little scared lol.


----------



## Mommatoboys

So I went for my doctor appt yesterday at 40+4 weeks and was ready to talk about going ahead and scheduling a repeat csection since he said two weeks ago he would not induce. Well as he walked in the room he said I would not be pregnant past Monday one way or the other which took me by surprise. He was completely shocked to even see me there since he was sure I would have the baby by now especially after two sweeps. He did another sweep and said he thinks I will be in labor soon but if not then I'm to go into the hospital Monday at 6am to start on a low dose pitocin drip. He said he didn't like to induce with a VBAC but I'm at 3cm and 70% effaced and he thinks my cervix is very favorable for the induction. I have been completely miserable for over a week with false labor and barely any sleep so I did welcome this news. I will be 41+2 at time of induction if I don't go into labor before then so I feel satisfied that I have given my body enough time. I'm just so ready to have my baby and start feeling better. Hoping and praying that I do go into labor on my own though so I can have the best chance possible for my VBAC. Maybe knowing that I will have this baby by Monday will help me to relax some and my body kick into gear.


----------



## Kazy

Oh my. Praying you go into labor naturally!! Not too long before you get to hold your precious little one.


----------



## Mommatoboys

Was induced and he arrived 12/8 at 3:26pm weighing 6lbs 15ozs and 21 inches. We are home now and doing well:)


----------



## Kazy

He is so perfect. Congrats!!

We find out gender next week. I am soooo excited!


----------



## shurtado12

I don't know if this is the right post to ask a question but I got my period on November 18th and last Wednesday the third I had short term bleeding. I googled it and it said it was most likely implantation bleeding it was light pink and the last couple of days it was a light brown. For the past two weeks I've been so nauseous at night not in the morning and for some reason my stomach and breasts have been super itchy! Smelling has gotten more sensitive but I took two tests which were bfn. Help?


----------



## Kazy

Hi there. If it were implantation bleeding I would think you'd have a positive test by now. I have had ovulation bleeding before. Maybe that? Then you may not have a positive test yet.


----------



## Mommatoboys

Kazy said:


> He is so perfect. Congrats!!
> 
> We find out gender next week. I am soooo excited!

Thank you I think so too:). How exciting! Can't wait to hear what you're having!


----------



## TwinMommy6

Mommatoboys said:


> View attachment 828539
> 
> Was induced and he arrived 12/8 at 3:26pm weighing 6lbs 15ozs and 21 inches. We are home now and doing well:)

Congrats! !!! He is beautiful. You must be in such awe....what a great Christmas you will have :)


----------



## Kazy

I'm having a girl
:)
My daughter is ecstatic.


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Congratulations, mommatoboys! He's so adorable. :flower: And so unbelievably tiny for going past due date! Wow!

Congrats on the little girl, Kazy!

We had an u/s done on the 19th to find out their genders. So, we know what we are having, but not telling anyone until after Christmas. We are doing a gender reveal cake with my family after Christmas dinner. Then, we'll tell the world. :winkwink:


----------



## Mommatoboys

TwinMommy6 said:


> Mommatoboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 828539
> 
> Was induced and he arrived 12/8 at 3:26pm weighing 6lbs 15ozs and 21 inches. We are home now and doing well:)
> 
> Congrats! !!! He is beautiful. You must be in such awe....what a great Christmas you will have :)Click to expand...

Thank you I am! He doesn't really look like my other boys and he has dimples! Maybe I will finally have a son that looks like me lol.


----------



## Mommatoboys

Kazy said:


> I'm having a girl
> :)
> My daughter is ecstatic.

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Mommatoboys

MomOf3Girls said:


> Congratulations, mommatoboys! He's so adorable. :flower: And so unbelievably tiny for going past due date! Wow!
> 
> Congrats on the little girl, Kazy!
> 
> We had an u/s done on the 19th to find out their genders. So, we know what we are having, but not telling anyone until after Christmas. We are doing a gender reveal cake with my family after Christmas dinner. Then, we'll tell the world. :winkwink:

Thank you! I just have tiny babies for some reason and he was my biggest lol. Can't wait to hear what you having! Hope you have one girl in there;).


----------



## Mommatoboys

He laughed for the first time last night:)


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Mommatoboys ~ Awww, he is so cute!

Well, I guess you guys with sets of twin boys rubbed off on us! We are having two BOYS! :happydance::happydance: So excited to not only be getting one boy finally, but two!


----------



## Mommatoboys

Aww that is wonderful news! Twin girls would have been wonderful news too but I'm so glad you guys are getting boys finally:). I bet you dh is estatic!


----------



## Kazy

Congrats monof3girls. That is great news!


----------

